# Morto dentro.



## giorgiocan (22 Agosto 2013)

Non so nemmeno perchè scrivo qui, visto che tutto quel che sto leggendo sui forum mi sta probabilmente incasinando il cervello e basta. Ma tant'è, sentiamo anche questa campana, prima di quella del mio funerale.

Premessa: insultatemi pure, non mi tocca. Io mi riservo già un trattamento peggiore.

Provo a farla breve, ma sarà difficile: convivo da quasi 10 anni. Il primo anno è passato come una lunga festa, per l'esperienza di vivere da soli. Poi sono cominciati i guai: la mia partner, a mio giudizio, è una persona con potenzialità enormemente superiori alla media. L'ho sempre considerata migliore di me, e la persona che avrei voluto a fianco per sempre. Ma il secondo anno è stato durissimo: dopo i bagordi iniziali, mi sono reso conto (o me ne sono convinto) che per quanto tra noi ci fossero amore ed affetto, mancasse tutto il resto. Ovvero condivisione di obiettivi e interessi, intesa sul quotidiano, capacità di fare squadra. Aggiungo qualche inibizione (ben distribuita su entrambi). Ho cominciato a sentirmi fuori posto, mi sembrava quasi uno scherzo cattivo che una persona così strepitosa non lasciasse che le sue doti la guidassero. Al contrario, invece, tante piccole insicurezze mi sembrava impedissero al nostro rapporto di avviarsi verso quel che definirei una coppia funzionale e serena.
Io ho sempre creduto di essere un abile comunicatore, ma mi rendo conto che non c'era verso di affrontare assieme gran parte dei nostri problemi senza arrivare ad un blocco, che sicuramente era reciproco, anche se io vedevo le sue chiusure come insormontabili (e cominciavo a covare rabbia).
Quindi, per quanto il cuore mi dicesse di stare, la testa invece voleva fare i bagagli e andarsene senza ripensamento. Ho cominciato a meditare di lasciarla, a lasciarle qualche briciolina da seguire per farglielo capire. A dare segnali d'allarme insomma: quel che ottenevo era probabilmente soltanto di deprimerla e farla sentire in colpa. Quindi facevo un passo indietro, riprovavo a comunicare i miei punti di vista (e probabilmente non nella maniera più efficace), ma ci ritrovavamo bloccati. Ho cominciato quindi a fare l'antipatico, a farle capire esplicitamente che stavo meditando di lasciarla: il problema è che in realtà non ci sarei mai riuscito; mi preparavo i miei discorsetti, poi la guardavo negli occhi e proprio non ci riuscivo. Mi sentivo sbagliato io. E dopo mesi, la situazione non cambiava, quindi è cominciata per me una depressione piuttosto marcata.
Ai tempi, frequentavo ancora, per amicizie comuni, una ragazza con cui ero uscito per un po', prima di incontrare la mia attuale partner. Personalmente meno intrigante, ma scafata, meno preoccupata delle sorti del mondo e più incline a cercare il lato concreto delle cose. Abbiamo cominciato a vederci anche da soli, senza troppa malizia, finchè non è sembrato ad entrambi che le cose stessero cambiando, verso un nuovo coinvolgimento emotivo. Ora posso dire che probabilmente non era proprio così, che entrambi avevamo un periodo di forte crisi di coppia e il nostro sentirci nuovamente bene assieme ci è sembrato profondo e sincero. E nella mia testa è scattato qualcosa: mi sono convinto che forse, se avessi fatto qualcosa di irrimediabile (secondo il mio codice d'onore d'allora, adesso me lo ficcherei dove immaginate, l'onore), avrei dovuto poi lasciarla per forza, la mia partner (e credo lo stesso abbia pensato l'altra). Così mi lasciai andare. Lasciai che capitasse, 3-4 volte, anche se in maniera piuttosto patetica, ma giusto per avere un argomento irremovibile per troncare la mia relazione e convivenza. Solo che a quel punto ci accorgemmo, io e la mia complice, che non saremmo andati da nessuna parte, che saremmo rimasti dove eravamo perchè lì era il nostro posto, anche se doloroso, e avremmo mentito (e l'abbiamo fatto entrambi) se necessario, per rimanerci. Il che ci distrusse, anche se inizialmente non avemmo il coraggio di ammetterlo a noi stessi.
Entrambi tornammo dai rispettivi compagni, in una situazione in cui (almeno per quanto mi riguarda) per settimane a letto non ci si sfiorava e durante il giorno era un'alternanza di musi lunghi e piccole aperture d'affetto. Personalmente ero bloccato, più che dalla vergogna, dalla confusione. Non sapevo più che cosa fare, ed ero terrorizzato. Non riuscivo a dormire, non riuscivo a pensare. Ho deciso allora di mettere la testa in pausa, per capire meglio cosa fare. Ma intanto il tempo passava, e se la felicità credevo ormai non sarebbe tornata, io non ero nemmeno più sicuro del significato di ciò che avevo fatto. In sostanza, mi sembrava di aver fatto la cosa più schifosa della mia vita per niente. E alla persona cui - in ogni caso - tenevo comunque di più al mondo. Allora ho deciso: se non trovavo il modo nè per sentirmi felice, nè per andarmene, avrei rimosso l'accaduto e dedicato me stesso - pur con le mie enormi lacune - a prendermi cura di lei, creatura perfetta in potenza, imbrigliata nel proprio bozzolo, in un disperato tentativo di redenzione (si fa per dire eh, non mi sentirò redento nemmeno morto ormai). E così ho fatto per i due anni successivi, cercando di ridurre al silenzio (quando possibile, perchè tutto sommato rimango sempre una persona che si odia e qualche ragione ci sarà!) le mie insoddisfazioni: frequentando persone che non mi sono simpatiche, traslocando in una casa costata troppo e che mi fa schifo, rinunciando al tentativo di condividere passioni ed interessi. Ora, non mi sto commiserando: ero infelice, ma sono sempre stato parte del problema. Anzi, forse senza di me non ci sarebbe stato alcun problema. Io sono un problema nato. 
Ma tralasciamo, perchè 5 anni fa è successo qualcosa: la mia compagna ha cominciato finalmente ad uscire dal bozzolo, diventando via via una persona raggiante, sicura di sè, riuscita. E mentre succedeva, io ricominciavo a sorridere, a guardarla e sentirmi le lacrime per la commozione di stare assistendo a questo piccolo miracolo. E la cosa non si è più fermata. Lei è diventata la persona che vedevo agitarsi nella sua piccola prigione autoimposta quasi 10 anni fa. E' la persona più bella che veda quando mi guardo intorno. E' la persona di cui mi sono sempre sentito innamorato, ed ora finalmente è al mio fianco.
Questa nuova sicurezza ci ha permesso mesi fa di fare un passo avanti come coppia (qualcosa di profondamente condiviso, su cui però non scenderò nel dettaglio): diciamo semplicemente che per la prima volta qualcosa ci ha permesso di essere una vera squadra.
Ed è lì che io mi sono svegliato dal torpore, e sono morto dentro. E' tornato di fronte ai miei occhi il tradimento, pur come una cosa lontana, come un sogno da ubriachi. E' tornato, e non se ne va. Sono passati alcuni mesi ormai. Durante il primo mese sono cominciati gli attacchi di panico, e ho smesso di mangiare. Ma ho inventato qualche scusa e mi sono forzato a fare comunque buon viso. Mi sono poi rivolto a una psicologa, cui ho sottoposto il mio dilemma, il mio mal di vivere per la consapevolezza di quel che ho fatto 7 anni fa. Lei mi ha consigliato di tacere, visto che la cosa è parte di un passato di sofferenza e potrebbe disintegrare un presente di felicità. Il problema è che non credo ce la farò. Il problema è che sono un vigliacco. L'analisi su di me ha messo in luce ovviamente le mie enormi lacune, le mie colpe in quella che ai miei occhi era diventata una situazione insostenibile e che mi aveva convinto a levare le tende, quando probabilmente la persona che amo, pur con i suoi limiti e difetti, stava invece comunque tentando di mettersi in gioco. Ora che vedo meglio le cose, con qualche anno di più sulle spalle, io allora i problemi li ho probabilmente alimentati, non usando tutte le risorse che avevo per risolverli. Io sono stato debole e mi sono arreso, quando avrei potuto sicuramente fare di più. E forse è stato questo, il vero tradimento, invece che credermi di nuovo innamorato di una ragazza con cui ero stato bene tanto tempo fa.
Da qualche settimana ho deciso di rimettermi il sorriso. Non so quando scoppierà la bomba, ma nel frattempo voglio che lei sia felice, e voglio rubare quanti più ricordi felici per il futuro che mi attende, qualunque esso sarà. Credo di avere ancora tempo, per decidere cosa fare, ma non così tanto. Piango, mi dispero, fumo centinaia di sigarette. Cerco di tenere la mente occupata fino a sera, quando il sonno mi illude di sollievo.
Ma il fatto è che so di dover parlare. E so che per entrambi sarà un dolore mai vissuto prima. E so che potrei perdere l'unica persona che amo, e con la quale vorrei trascorrere il resto dei miei giorni. E, a quel che leggo su questi forum, so anche che nulla sarà più come prima, anche decidesse mai di tenermi con sè. Insomma, so che è finita la più bella storia d'amore della mia vita, l'unica sincera, l'unica sensata. So di aver sprecato il tempo della persona migliore che io conosca. E mi sento morto, e mi sento un assassino. Mi sento un malato, un vigliacco, lo scherzo di un dio malvagio. Sto per uccidere l'amore più grande che potrò mai conoscere, l'amore per cui adesso vivo ogni giorno, e senza il quale la mia vita è quella di un fallito. E lo dico in modo scevro di giudizio, ormai non mi compatisco nè mi disprezzo. Mi sono quasi sempre odiato nella vita, ma ora quell'odio è come fosse rivolto ad un corpo, che vedo accasciato allo specchio mentre piango da solo. Io non ci sono più. Io sono morto.

Ecco, questa è la mia confessione, che qui si ferma perchè le lacrime mi impediscono di proseguire, e devo ricompormi prima che lei torni a casa, per farle trovare cena e conforto, prima che tutto finisca. Non so cosa chiedervi, non so se ci sia qualcosa che posso sperare. Sto solo cercando di capire cosa le dirò quando sarà il momento, quando almeno i suoi impegni quotidiani le permetteranno di affrontare la cosa meglio di quanto accadrebbe parlandone con lei stasera.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non so nemmeno perchè scrivo qui, visto che tutto quel che sto leggendo sui forum mi sta probabilmente incasinando il cervello e basta. Ma tant'è, sentiamo anche questa campana, prima di quella del mio funerale.
> 
> Premessa: insultatemi pure, non mi tocca. Io mi riservo già un trattamento peggiore.
> 
> ...


Insomma sei giorgiocan
hai fatto il porcocan
e vedi di non finirmi come un porocan
Sappi che questo post l'ho stampato in 5 copie
e infilato subito nei cassetti di mia moglie
che poi non dica che non ha avuto modo di leggerlo.

In gran parte io ti capisco.
La mia non è uscita dal bozzolo.
Ossia vi è uscita per affrontare il cancro.
Poi visto che per ora l'ha superato a vieppiù ispessito il suo guscietto.

Ma ora ti rimetto in rosso le cose in cui mi ritrovo in prima persona!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> un breve "fidanzamento". Il primo anno è passato come una lunga festa, per l'esperienza di vivere da soli.
> 
> Poi sono cominciati i guai: la mia partner, a mio giudizio, è una persona con potenzialità enormemente superiori alla media.
> 
> ...


Invece io sulla ultima tua parte ho emesso la mia sentenza su di lei.
Chi è causa del suo mal pianga sè stesso.
Ti farò sapere se quando si aprirà il bozzolo mi sentirò come te.

Io l'ho vista diventare affettuosa solo con sua figlia.
E mi odia perchè io non amo e scuso nostra figlia come fa lei.
Mi detesta perchè vede che giorno dopo giorno, lei non sa tenere a testa sua figlia, MA IO SI.

Laonde per cui....

Ma sulla prima parte: quella storia potevo scriverla io.

Il mio problema è questo giorgiocan...

Prima ti vengo dietro in mille modi, poi se fallisco, inveisco contro di te e ti dico...
Ma vai a fare in culo brutta stronza.


----------



## dimmidinò (22 Agosto 2013)

non penso tu sia nello stato d'animo adatto per parlarle. cosa pensi di risolvere dicendole tutto? perchè devi ferirla? è successo sette anni fa! ormai è tardi per dirle tutto. tieniti i tuoi sensi di colpa nel cassetto dove li hai tenuti per tutti questi sette anni. la distruggi se le dici una cosa del genere. penserà di aver vissuto nella finzione per tutto questo tempo. metti in dubbio sette anni di vita in cui lei ha fatto un percorso di crescita non indifferente anche, a quanto dici. perchè devi essere così egoista da smontarle tutto questo lavoro? lascia perdere!


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> non penso tu sia nello stato d'animo adatto per parlarle.


Su questo ti do assolutamente ragione, ma non so quando e se questo parametro potrà cambiare.



> cosa pensi di risolvere dicendole tutto? perchè devi ferirla? è successo sette anni fa! ormai è tardi per dirle tutto. tieniti i tuoi sensi di colpa nel cassetto dove li hai tenuti per tutti questi sette anni. la distruggi se le dici una cosa del genere. penserà di aver vissuto nella finzione per tutto questo tempo. metti in dubbio sette anni di vita in cui lei ha fatto un percorso di crescita non indifferente anche, a quanto dici. perchè devi essere così egoista da smontarle tutto questo lavoro? lascia perdere!


Il fatto è che credo il cassetto si sia sfasciato. Ho cercato di rimetterlo a posto, ma se prima si trattava semplicemente di mentire trattenendo fiato e lacrime, ora il corpo non mi segue più. Non so spiegartelo, e d'altra parte al momento ho esaurito il budget consultorio/psicologo.

La tua opinione rispecchia il punto di vista di un buon 60/70% degli utenti di forum con argomento analogo a questo, e razionalmente lo capisco. Cercherò dunque di ritrovarla, la razionalità, e vedere se in qualche modo riesco a reggere il peso della "colpa", come tu la definisci.

Ma sto cominciando a credere ci sia altro. E più che egoismo forse parlerei di vigliaccheria e ingenuità. Sono stato un ingenuo dall'inizio, probabilmente. E so di essere debole, soprattutto ora. Inoltre, ora non mi sento più nemmeno all'altezza. Come se avessi visto la mia vera immagine riflessa allo specchio. Ed è una creatura che vorrei tenere lontano da lei.
Comunque capisco il tuo punto di vista, e in ogni caso, non sarà stasera.


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi è causa del suo mal pianga sè stesso.


Ti invidio questa chiarezza. In questo caso, però, il male sento d'essere io. Lei ci si è solo seduta accanto.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ti invidio questa chiarezza. In questo caso, però, il male sento d'essere io. Lei ci si è solo seduta accanto.


Fidati si è in coppia no?
Non a caso si dice mal comune mezzo gaudio.


----------



## dimmidinò (22 Agosto 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Su questo ti do assolutamente ragione, ma non so quando e se questo parametro potrà cambiare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


più che altro devi riuscire a reggere il peso per amore di lei! perchè se volevi dirglielo per essere sincero, glielo dovevi dire sette anni fa. ora dirglielo risulta una cattiveria, non un atto di sincerità. sarebbe semplicemente un "alleggerire" te stesso. e alleggerire è tra virgolette perchè poi in verità non ti sentirai più leggero.. praticamente le dici che per sette anni le hai mentito spudoratamente! piuttosto dille che non la ami più e lasciala.. ma perchè distruggerla così?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> più che altro devi riuscire a reggere il peso per amore di lei! perchè se volevi dirglielo per essere sincero, glielo dovevi dire sette anni fa. ora dirglielo risulta una cattiveria, non un atto di sincerità. sarebbe semplicemente un "alleggerire" te stesso. e alleggerire è tra virgolette perchè poi in verità non ti sentirai più leggero.. praticamente le dici che per sette anni le hai mentito spudoratamente! piuttosto dille che non la ami più e lasciala.. ma perchè distruggerla così?


No spetta sette anni fa è successa una cosa che poi è stata chiusa.
Ma appunto pensiamo ad una cosa.
Noi andiamo a confessarci dalla moglie ?

Ok...

Ma occhio lei non è una santa.


----------



## dimmidinò (22 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No spetta sette anni fa è successa una cosa che poi è stata chiusa.
> Ma appunto pensiamo ad una cosa.
> Noi andiamo a confessarci dalla moglie ?
> 
> ...


beh certo, nessuno è santo! ma perchè dare per scontato che anche lei abbia fatto qualcosa di grave in questi sette anni. insomma, per me tutti sono innocenti fino a prova contraria. certo, lui in quel periodo aveva dei problemi che lo hanno portato a compiere l'atto in questione. ma è vero che lo ha fatto 3-4 volte.. quindi non è stato un episodio isolato dettato dal malessere che poteva provocargli la situazione poco soddisfacente con la compagna..

ma quindi tu al posto di giorgiocan, confesseresti il fattaccio di sette anni fa?


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Su questo ti do assolutamente ragione, ma non so quando e se questo parametro potrà cambiare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, tu non ti ritieni all'altezza...ma lei in te ha visto qualcosa, anzi, tanto, ed infatti è con te, siete assieme
tu, e non noi, sai se lei sta bene con te
se sì, non dirle nulla e pensa piuttosto alla vita insieme che avete davanti
il bello del passato è che è...passato!


----------



## Nordica (22 Agosto 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non so nemmeno perchè scrivo qui, visto che tutto quel che sto leggendo sui forum mi sta probabilmente incasinando il cervello e basta. Ma tant'è, sentiamo anche questa campana, prima di quella del mio funerale.
> 
> Premessa: insultatemi pure, non mi tocca. Io mi riservo già un trattamento peggiore.
> 
> ...


Secondo me il fatto che tu abbia capito cancella tutte le colpe!

Tante persone tradiscono senza che gli importa nulla!

Non rovinarti la vita, vivi quello che hai capito di volere!

Vedilà così, che grazie al passo falso hai capito quello che volevi veramente!

Poche persone sanno cosa vogliono!

Vorrei tanto che mio marito facesse un passo falso, se poi pentendosi capisce quello che ha!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> beh certo, nessuno è santo! ma perchè dare per scontato che anche lei abbia fatto qualcosa di grave in questi sette anni. insomma, per me tutti sono innocenti fino a prova contraria. certo, lui in quel periodo aveva dei problemi che lo hanno portato a compiere l'atto in questione. ma è vero che lo ha fatto 3-4 volte.. quindi non è stato un episodio isolato dettato dal malessere che poteva provocargli la situazione poco soddisfacente con la compagna..
> 
> ma quindi tu al posto di giorgiocan, confesseresti il fattaccio di sette anni fa?


Vedi...io ehm...
Sincerissimamente
manco mi ricordo di ieri
figurati di sette anni fa...


----------



## Zod (22 Agosto 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Su questo ti do assolutamente ragione, ma non so quando e se questo parametro potrà cambiare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non penso risolverai confessando. Ti senti inadeguato a lei, dicendole di sette anni fa non cambierai questo tuo stato. Prova a ragionare in questo modo: paghi il conto del tuo errore portandoti il segreto nella tomba, lo fai per lei, il peso resterà su di te. 

Se lei è una persona straordinaria e sta con te significa che sei alla sua altezza.

Oppure falle leggere il tuo post di apertura, ma penso sia inutile, il problema non è che lei non sa, il problema è che tu disprezzi te stesso. Lavora sulla tua autostima, tutti possono sbagliare, l'importante è capire e assumersene le responsabilità, che nel tuo caso significa fare felice la tua compagna e quindi fare felice anche te stesso.


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2013)

Ciao

non so ... ho come l'impressione, che non è neanche il tradimento di sette anni fa, il problema. 

non ti senti all'altezza di affrontare il bello? 
hai paura di affrontare concretamente ciò che ti sta regalando la vita? 

i tradimenti ... lungo discorso ... hanno tante facce ... 

prendilo, come un tuo insegnamento ... una cosa, che hai fatto e che ti ha portato a capire cosa vuoi. 
Ti ha portato a non mollare ... a restare ... a guardare ... a crescere con e senza lei ... 

Si, certo si è in coppia ... ma si è anche due singole persone. Hai sbagliato ... 
Ma da uno sbaglio s'impara, si tirano delle conclusioni, si cresce! 

Se lo dici ... non lo fai per lei, ne per il voi ... lo fai, perché ti nascondi ... da non so cosa. 

ognuno di noi, porta dei segreti dentro di se ... segreti, che hanno sussurrato ... 

Quando l'amore ... la persona che segui annusando tutto di lei, l'hai a canto ... 

è da cretini ... infliggerle del dolore, che con il oggi, non centra più nulla! 

svegliati! e riprenditi! ... apprezza quello che hai! e va a tutto vapore! ama e basta!

soprattutto inizia ad amare anche te ... 

sienne


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> sarebbe semplicemente un "alleggerire" te stesso. e alleggerire è tra virgolette perchè poi in verità non ti sentirai più leggero.. praticamente le dici che per sette anni le hai mentito spudoratamente! piuttosto dille che non la ami più e lasciala.. ma perchè distruggerla così?


Sul sentirsi più leggero so già che è come dici, anzi credo sarà peggio. Al mio si aggiungerà il suo dolore. Lo so.

Per il resto, per quanto mi risulti chiaro di essere meno lucido di te in questo momento, sul mentire spudoratamente immagino tu voglia dire che è quello che lei si sentirà legittimata a pensare. Perchè ti assicuro - e non avrei ragioni per mentirti - che credo (leggi: sono dannatamente certo) di averla amata molto più di quanto si sia amata lei.

Poi ci sarebbe da parlare della vigliaccheria. Anche la psicologa me l'ha detto: "rifletti e decidi, è più vigliacco dirglielo o andare avanti temendo che lo scopra da sè?". Ecco, io a questo proprio non saprei risponderti, in questo momento. Va da sè che non credo di essere in condizione di mentire ulteriormente.


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> il bello del passato è che è...passato!


Quanto hai ragione nei fatti. Quanto hai torto nella mia mente che mi ripropone non tanto l'accaduto in sè, quanto la mia inadeguatezza passata, presente e futura. Intendiamoci, vorrei poter stare dove sono, al suo fianco, per sempre. E' l'unica cosa che desidero. Ma c'è una parte buona, ingenua, che crede alle favole probabilmente, che ha deciso che l'oscurità non ha posto qui. Che crede ancora nella sincerità. Anche se sa bene che il mondo funziona diversamente, e che la verità non ha volto.


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ma è vero che lo ha fatto 3-4 volte.. quindi non è stato un episodio isolato dettato dal malessere


Per come la vedo adesso, e non è un'arringa difensiva, la cosa è durata quanto necessario a cercare di convincermi con la forza (ma invano) che la felicità non era a casa mia. Sottolineo, *mia*. In modo da sentirmene veramente certo. E magari se non mi fossi reso conto che stavo delirando avrei cercato di accumulare ulteriori elementi. Avete senza dubbio ragione quando dite che il problema è per la maggior parte nella mia testa, se non altro perchè se 10 persone ti dicono la stessa cosa, è ragionevole pensare che possano aver capito qualcosa che a te invece sfugge. Ripeto, ora nei miei ricordi non c'è una serie numerata di eventi, ma una specie di sogno drogato in cui si sono svolti mesi di storia personale tutti insieme, tenuti assieme da un livore che ora non riesco a collegare a chi credevo di essere. E a ripensarci, in questo sogno non vedo l'immagine di me. E' come se fosse il sogno di un altro, è come se allo specchio ci fosse un altro. E' quello che devo aver pensato in questi anni, e ora che i fatti mi indicano che quello allo specchio sono davvero io, non reggo la paura. Perchè in questo momento ne ho tanta, di paura.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non so nemmeno perchè scrivo qui, visto che tutto quel che sto leggendo sui forum mi sta probabilmente incasinando il cervello e basta. Ma tant'è, sentiamo anche questa campana, prima di quella del mio funerale.
> 
> Premessa: insultatemi pure, non mi tocca. Io mi riservo già un trattamento peggiore.
> 
> ...


Dunque non  ti sentì all'altezza ... Non più almeno... Vorresti alleggerire il tuo rimorso (?) nonostante prevedi che significherà la fine del vostro amore ... In tutta onestà non mi viene in mente nessuno che abbia provato rimorso a distanza di tanto tempo ...peraltro mi par di capire che quel l'antico tradimento non ha lasciato in te nessun ricordo degno di esser rammentato ...quindi , cosa è successo mesi fa? Perché qualcosa che ti ha preoccupato secondo me è successo ... Comunque prima di parlarle rifletti attentamente e scegli le parole giuste ... Sarà difficile per te, durissima per lei che potrebbe accusarti di aver mentito ( nei sentimenti ) da sempre , in bocca al lupo


----------



## dimmidinò (22 Agosto 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sul sentirsi più leggero so già che è come dici, anzi credo sarà peggio. Al mio si aggiungerà il suo dolore. Lo so.
> 
> Per il resto, per quanto mi risulti chiaro di essere meno lucido di te in questo momento, sul mentire spudoratamente immagino tu voglia dire che è quello che lei si sentirà legittimata a pensare. Perchè ti assicuro - e non avrei ragioni per mentirti - che credo (leggi: sono dannatamente certo) di averla amata molto più di quanto si sia amata lei.
> 
> Poi ci sarebbe da parlare della vigliaccheria. Anche la psicologa me l'ha detto: "rifletti e decidi, è più vigliacco dirglielo o andare avanti temendo che lo scopra da sè?". Ecco, io a questo proprio non saprei risponderti, in questo momento. Va da sè che non credo di essere in condizione di mentire ulteriormente. Qualsiasi cosa volesse chiedermi, gliela concederei. Ma ipotizziamo che, ora che si è rimessa in ordine con se stessa, mi chiedesse un figlio: tu che faresti?


la parte in rosso è esattamente quello che volevo dire, perchè si vede bene che la ami davvero.

ed è proprio perchè la ami davvero che devi avere la forza di continuare e darle il futuro che si merita vicino a l'uomo che ama, anche se hai sbagliato in passato. dovresti perdonare te stesso e come ti hanno già detto altri qui sopra, usare questa cosa come esperienza che ti ha insegnato qualcosa. se abbandoni questo senso di inadeguatezza starai meglio, e lei non scoprirà proprio niente, come negli ultimi sette anni. anche perchè, se non a causa del tuo comportamento, per cosa altro potrebbe venirlo a sapere? la tua lei conosce la donna di sette anni fa? ha contatti con lei? temi possa dirglielo?


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> la tua lei conosce la donna di sette anni fa? ha contatti con lei? temi possa dirglielo?


No, nessun contatto. E nemmeno io l'ho più vista. Forse adesso nemmeno la riconoscerei per strada. Ci vorrebbe una combinazione di eventi al limite dell'inverosimile perchè lo sapesse da altri che da me. Ma lo ammetto, gli attacchi di panico (quasi ogni giorno da mesi a questa parte) hanno portato anche paranoia, quindi sì, a volte temo anche che il caso si manifesti, magari più avanti, quando (anche se ci credo poco) io potrei aver superato questo momento.
Ma più che altro credo, o mi illudo, che cercando di espellere la mia oscurità adesso, questa verrebbe messa fuori gioco per sempre. Che tolto di mezzo il mostro, il futuro possa essere davvero lì dove lo vorrei. E' l'unica speranza che mi rende lontanamente accettabile il fatto di coinvolgere la persona che amo in questo disastro. Ed è una favola, lo so.


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> No, nessun contatto. E nemmeno io l'ho più vista. Forse adesso nemmeno la riconoscerei per strada. Ci vorrebbe una combinazione di eventi al limite dell'inverosimile perchè lo sapesse da altri che da me. Ma lo ammetto, gli attacchi di panico (quasi ogni giorno da mesi a questa parte) hanno portato anche paranoia, quindi sì, a volte temo anche che il caso si manifesti, magari più avanti, quando (anche se ci credo poco) io potrei aver superato questo momento.
> Ma più che altro credo, o mi illudo, che cercando di espellere la mia oscurità adesso, questa verrebbe messa fuori gioco per sempre. *Che tolto di mezzo il mostro, il futuro possa essere davvero lì dove lo vorrei. E' l'unica speranza che mi rende lontanamente accettabile il fatto di coinvolgere la persona che amo in questo disastro.* Ed è una favola, lo so.


Tu speri di scrollarti di dosso il senso di colpa e ottenere da lei l'assoluzione, perché tu, forse, non sei in grado di perdonarti.

L'amore che traspare dalle tue righe è un amore tormentato che conosco bene... così come riconosco gli attacchi di panico e il malessere che descrivi. Ma al contrario della persona che mi ricordi, tu hai avuto fiducia nel tuo amore e hai trovato la forza di riavvicinarti a lei, facendo il tuo percorso e cercando aiuto per individuare i motivi che ti hanno spinto ad allontanarti e a tradire. Questa non è una cosa da tutti. Hai lottato in solitudine e sei quasi arrivato al traguardo!

Quello che ti manca adesso è la capacità di perdonarti. Cerca di capire il perché... può essere che tu non ti senta abbastanza autorevole per farlo... che non ti senta abbastanza 'grande'?
Ecco, anziché rovinare la possibilità di essere felice con l'amore della tua vita, continua a lavorare per questa felicità. Non è del suo perdono che hai bisogno, ma del tuo: concediti l'autorevolezza per assolverti e fatti carico delle tue responsabilità.


----------



## free (23 Agosto 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> No, nessun contatto. E nemmeno io l'ho più vista. Forse adesso nemmeno la riconoscerei per strada. Ci vorrebbe una combinazione di eventi al limite dell'inverosimile perchè lo sapesse da altri che da me. Ma lo ammetto, gli attacchi di panico (quasi ogni giorno da mesi a questa parte) hanno portato anche paranoia, quindi sì, a volte temo anche che il caso si manifesti, magari più avanti, quando (anche se ci credo poco) io potrei aver superato questo momento.
> *Ma più che altro credo, o mi illudo, che cercando di espellere la mia oscurità adesso, questa verrebbe messa fuori gioco per sempre. Che tolto di mezzo il mostro, il futuro possa essere davvero lì dove lo vorrei. E' l'unica speranza che mi rende lontanamente accettabile il fatto di coinvolgere la persona che amo in questo disastro. Ed è una favola, lo so.*


più che una favola, è un modo piuttosto fuorviante di affrontare la questione, secondo me
il fatto che tu in passato l'abbia tradita, lasciando perdere i motivi, significa semplicemente che hai fatto in passato una cosa che eri "in grado" di fare, che era una strada che hai scelto di percorrere
ergo, non puoi espellere proprio niente, ma solo accettare che tu, anche tu come tanti altri del resto, sei "fatto" anche così, sei "capace" anche di questo, altrimenti, molto semplicemente, non lo avresti fatto
ciò non toglie che, da quanto dici, lei ti ama, ricambia il tuo amore per lei

a questo punto non importa che lei lo sappia, perchè tu con la tua sensibilità stai pagando/hai già pagato il conto e hai tratto le conclusioni da questa esperienza

non ti resta che archiviarla e passare innanzi, secondo me
non essere così severo con te stesso, del resto, se stimi lei, stimerai anche il fatto che ti voglia per sè


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2013)

Sei l'autore perfetto per un libro dal titolo "Come rovinarsi la vita". Credo sia già stato scritto, cercalo.
Però non capisco perché dovresti rovinarla anche a lei.


----------



## Nordica (23 Agosto 2013)

Io non capisco perché non se la gode, visto che la ama tanto!

Invece di perdere tempo a deprimersi!


----------



## Calipso (23 Agosto 2013)

Perchè confessare qualcosa di vecchio, che non ha mutato l'amore che tu provi per lei? che di fatto non l'ha danneggiata?
Tu sei la sua roccia, se lei è diventata la persona perfetta che è oggi è grazie anche al tuo sostegno e alla tua fiducia. 
La vita è fatta di momenti e a volte lo sconforto, può prendere piede e farci fare delle stupidaggini. 
Non scaricarti la coscenza distruggendo lei. 
La ami, l'hai sempre amata. Il passato è Esperienza. Non colpa. 
Concentrati su ciò che di amorevole, dolce e importante hai fatto per lei durante gli anni in cui hai aspettato che lei venisse fuori per come tu la vedevi da sempre, non basare la valutazione di te stesso all'interno del rapporto, su un errore dettato una un milione di fattori, che tra l'altro risulterebbero impalpabili parlandone oggi. 
Portati questo segreto dentro, ma perdonati e fatti una carezza perchè sei solo scivolato, non hai perso mai la strada. 
Il percorso per arrivare ad oggi è stato lungo, complicato e faticoso, bhè, in mezzo a quel percorso c'è stato anche quell'episodio, perchè 3/4 volte non sono una relazione. 
Da parte mia certamente non avrai critiche. Ognuno di noi è un essere umano e gli esseri umani sbagliano e tu hai imparato da quello sbaglio.


----------



## JON (23 Agosto 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Mi sento un malato, un vigliacco, lo scherzo di un dio malvagio. Sto per uccidere l'amore più grande che potrò mai conoscere, l'amore per cui adesso vivo ogni giorno, e senza il quale la mia vita è quella di un fallito. E lo dico in modo scevro di giudizio, ormai non mi compatisco nè mi disprezzo. *Mi sono quasi sempre odiato nella vita*, ma ora quell'odio è come fosse rivolto ad un corpo, che vedo accasciato allo specchio mentre piango da solo. *Io non ci sono più.* Io sono morto.


E continui a farlo.

Io non lo so se la tua è pura mancanza di autostima o una depressione latente, magari sono la stessa cosa.

Se lei è davvero una persona speciale, significa che qualcosa in te avrà trovato. Invece tu passi la vita a cercare puntualmente qualcosa che ti inabissi nello sconforto, ieri come oggi, soprattutto, il cui presente si profila costruttivo e progettuale. Secondo me il tradimento non può essere cosi limitante, soprattutto per il fatto che in fin dei conti è stato utile per riportarti sui tuoi passi. A riguardo, anche se puoi ritenerlo assurdo, potresti pensare di tacere l'accaduto in quanto non fa parte di voi. In realtà mentre in passato rappresentava un tentativo di fuga dal tuo impegno, oggi intendi rispolverarlo per il medesimo motivo. 

Cos'è che ti spaventa realmente?

Mi sorprende il tuo attegiamento di adorazione nei confronti di lei, utile soltanto ad affossarti, come al solito.

Non ci sei più o non vuoi esserci?


----------



## Diletta (23 Agosto 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> No, nessun contatto. E nemmeno io l'ho più vista. Forse adesso nemmeno la riconoscerei per strada. Ci vorrebbe una combinazione di eventi al limite dell'inverosimile perchè lo sapesse da altri che da me. Ma lo ammetto, gli attacchi di panico (quasi ogni giorno da mesi a questa parte) hanno portato anche paranoia, quindi sì, a volte temo anche che il caso si manifesti, magari più avanti, quando (anche se ci credo poco) io potrei aver superato questo momento.
> *Ma più che altro credo, o mi illudo, che cercando di espellere la mia oscurità adesso, questa verrebbe messa fuori gioco per sempre. Che tolto di mezzo il mostro, il futuro possa essere davvero lì dove lo vorrei. E' l'unica speranza che mi rende lontanamente accettabile il fatto di coinvolgere la persona che amo in questo disastro. Ed è una favola, lo so.*




E' una favola perché chi sta dall'altra parte viene sconvolto e sopraffatto dal dolore, eppure io riesco a capirti perché so, conoscendomi, che non ce la farei mai a tenermi un simile segreto per me e questo sicuramente per rispetto dell'altro, ma soprattutto per stare meglio io, quindi per egoismo, sperando di potere così allentare i sensi di colpa che sono terribili, e lo vedi chiaramente da quanto hanno intaccato anche la tua salute. Sono dei veri mostri, hai detto bene.
E ti dico questo:
mio marito aveva parecchia oscurità risalente ad un passato remoto che teneva sapientemente nascosta. 
Lui se lo poteva permettere non avendo mai avuto rimorsi...ma ci ha pensato il destino a giocargli un brutto scherzo tanto da essere costretto a confessare l'inconfessabile...
In caso contrario si sarebbe portato il segreto nella tomba.
E' stato terribile, nonostante fossero passati tanti anni, terribile per me ovviamente, per lui imbarazzo e tanta paura. 
Però ti posso dire che non vorrei mai e poi mai tornare indietro nell'ignoranza, nel non sapere, perché il mio rapporto di prima era falsato e inorridisco all'idea di aver vissuto tanti anni nell'ipocrisia, ora è finalmente autentico e vero.
Ovviamente, niente è più come prima...e il percorso fatto non è stato in discesa, proprio per niente.

Tu conosci la tua compagna e dovresti sapere i principi in cui crede e se potrebbe reggere a quella verità.
Se pensi di no allora non dirglielo, non distruggere il bello che avete costruito.
Fai che sia una cosa tua e soltanto tua, come vedi stai già espiando questa colpa e consideralo un gesto di amore il preservare la tua compagna dal dolore che ne seguirebbe, perché il dolore è inevitabile, anche se riguarda eventi di tempi lontani o lontanissimi il dolore c'è sempre.
Mio marito ne sa qualcosa, e ancora ci stiamo leccando le ferite...


----------



## Nicole (23 Agosto 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non so nemmeno perchè scrivo qui, visto che tutto quel che sto leggendo sui forum mi sta probabilmente incasinando il cervello e basta. Ma tant'è, sentiamo anche questa campana, prima di quella del mio funerale.
> 
> Premessa: insultatemi pure, non mi tocca. Io mi riservo già un trattamento peggiore.
> 
> ...


ciao giorgiocan,
la cosa che mi ha colpito di più è che in 10 anni di rapporto tu  ne hai trascorsi 9 soffrendo, per un motivo o per un altro ... non so ... c'è qualcosa che non mi torna


----------



## sienne (23 Agosto 2013)

Nicole ha detto:


> ciao giorgiocan,
> la cosa che mi ha colpito di più è che in 10 anni di rapporto tu  ne hai trascorsi 9 soffrendo, per un motivo o per un altro ... non so ... c'è qualcosa che non mi torna



Ciao

perfetto :up:

era questo che intendevo!

non è abituato a stare bene ... non sa come gestire questo sentimento. 

questo è, semmai il lato oscuro ... 

sienne


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' una favola perché chi sta dall'altra parte viene sconvolto e sopraffatto dal dolore, eppure io riesco a capirti perché so, conoscendomi, che non ce la farei mai a tenermi un simile segreto per me e questo sicuramente per rispetto dell'altro, ma soprattutto per stare meglio io, quindi per egoismo, sperando di potere così allentare i sensi di colpa che sono terribili, e lo vedi chiaramente da quanto hanno intaccato anche la tua salute. Sono dei veri mostri, hai detto bene.
> E ti dico questo:
> mio marito aveva parecchia oscurità risalente ad un passato remoto che teneva sapientemente nascosta.
> Lui se lo poteva permettere non avendo mai avuto rimorsi...ma ci ha pensato il destino a giocargli un brutto scherzo tanto da essere costretto a confessare l'inconfessabile...
> ...


Ma questa è la tua storia, Diletta. Non la sua.
 Io non credo proprio che il rapporto di Giorgio con la sua compagna sia falsato. Perché lui ha vissuto quel singolo episodio come una breve deviazione da un lungo percorso d'amore e di fedeltà alla sua donna.

Tu, invece, hai scoperto che tuo marito giustifica il tradimento fisico come una specie di svago legittimo che non intacca l'essenza di una coppia: ovvio che per te il rapporto risultasse falsato. Tu e tuo marito avete viaggiato su binari opposti quando tu credevi di andare nella stessa direzione.

Sono due storie e due percorsi di coppia totalmente differenti.


----------



## Nicole (23 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perfetto :up:
> 
> ...


forse non sa "gestire" la felicità, ed è questo il lato oscuro e il suo problema, oppure il rapporto con lei semplicmente non funziona e ciò non vuol dire che lui abbia dei problemi  ...  Sta di fatto che il tradimento in tutto questo dolore mi sembra il problema minore


----------



## sienne (23 Agosto 2013)

Nicole ha detto:


> forse non sa "gestire" la felicità, ed è questo il lato oscuro e il suo problema, oppure il rapporto con lei semplicmente non funziona e ciò non vuol dire che lui abbia dei problemi  ...  Sta di fatto che il tradimento in tutto questo dolore mi sembra il problema minore



Ciao Nicole,

non credo neanche che si tratti di un "problema",
ma quando sei abituato per tanto tempo a stare in un certo modo,
ti può anche confondere lo stare bene ... non capisci ... e ti spaventa.

forse ho perso qualche passaggio ... non aveva scritto che era
un periodo bello tra loro ora? ... 

sienne


----------



## Nicole (23 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Nicole,
> 
> non credo neanche che si tratti di un "problema",
> ma quando sei abituato per tanto tempo a stare in un certo modo,
> ...



non lo so, mi pare di aver capito che appena sono riusciti a sentirsi una vera squadra lui ha cominciato a star male per il tradimento commesso. Però forse era da tempo che stavano abbastanza bene. La cosa che mi sconvolge è che questa persona è passata da senso di solitudine e incomunicabilità, a depressione, a inappetenza, ad attacchi di panico, fino a sentirsi morto dentro, finito, mi sembra disperato ... e non credo che il problema di tanti anni di vita di coppia trascorsi così, possa essere il tradimento


----------



## perplesso (23 Agosto 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Su questo ti do assolutamente ragione, ma non so quando e se questo parametro potrà cambiare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


assomigli parecchio al quasi compagno di Millepensieri.      sono tentato di mandarle un messaggio e segnalarle la tua storia,credo sia l'unica che possa consigliarti in modo decisivo qui dentro


----------



## ipazia (23 Agosto 2013)

Giorgiocan...io non lo so se devi o non devi dire del tuo tradimento, ma leggendoti mi pare che la tua percezione di te non dipenda dal tradimento in se stesso.

Hai scritto "sono un problema nato" e tante altre cose, tutte tese a massacrarti, come persona.

Non so cosa hai vissuto, prima della tua storia con lei e durante la tua storia con lei.

Però ti giro un consiglio che mi ha fatto bene...calmati e respira.
Nient'altro. Respira.

La paura e la fretta di liberarsene non servono a nulla. 
Ti stai avvitando su te stesso, girando e rigirando nei tuoi stessi pensieri.

Fermati un attimo.

Non devi necessariamente decidere qualcosa ORA, che sei sommerso dall'onda, lasciala arrivare e lasciala andare via.

Guarda cosa succede. Stai fermo un attimo con la testa.

Non fare forzature.

Non cambia niente, no? 

Per un attimo, se riesci, smetti di giudicarti, di punirti (e io sono fra chi pensa che non sia il tradimento in se stesso a darti queste sferzate, forse è un grimaldello che ha scoperchiato altro).

A volte la soluzione di un problema è proprio individuare il problema...così, da come ti leggo, non mi sembra che il tradimento sia l'essenza del tuo problema...forse è un accessorio, forse un' aggravante, forse un mezzo per far emergere altro.


----------



## Nicole (23 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Giorgiocan...io non lo so se devi o non devi dire del tuo tradimento, ma leggendoti mi pare che la tua percezione di te non dipenda dal tradimento in se stesso.
> 
> Hai scritto "sono un problema nato" e tante altre cose, tutte tese a massacrarti, come persona.
> 
> ...


:up:
concordo su tutto, stai fermo giorgiocan, fai passare l'onda, e ascolta cosa c'è dopo, forse c'è qualcosa oltre al senso di colpa e al panico di perderla


----------



## Diletta (23 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma questa è la tua storia, Diletta. Non la sua.
> Io non credo proprio che il rapporto di Giorgio con la sua compagna sia falsato. Perché lui ha vissuto quel singolo episodio come una breve deviazione da un lungo percorso d'amore e di fedeltà alla sua donna.
> 
> Tu, invece, hai scoperto che tuo marito giustifica il tradimento fisico come una specie di svago legittimo che non intacca l'essenza di una coppia: ovvio che per te il rapporto risultasse falsato. Tu e tuo marito avete viaggiato su binari opposti quando tu credevi di andare nella stessa direzione.
> ...




Certo, la mia è una storia totalmente diversa, però so come sono e quello che farei se fossi nella sua situazione.
Anche una breve deviazione come la sua la vedrei come una macchia sul mio rapporto d'amore, macchia che dovrei lavare via con la confessione.
Ma so benissimo che non è la decisione migliore da prendere: perché rovinare tutto quanto per una parentesi, uno scivolone, uno sbaglio di anni fa che non ha minacciato la loro coppia?  Ha dell'assurdo.
Quindi, sono d'accordo con tutti coloro che consigliano di tenersi per sé il segreto: quando si ama non è lecito dirsi proprio tutto se quel tutto porterà dolore al proprio compagno.
Ma è una parola! Il fatto è che non siamo tutti uguali e per la personalità di Giorgio quello che ha fatto è di una gravità assoluta e non so fino a che punto riuscirà a rasserenarsi, probabilmente è una persona rigida e impostata e chi è così non si perdona.
E vive male, nel malessere.


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2013)

non dire nulla... smazzati da solo i tuoi sensi di colpa e se davvero credi nel vostro rapporto lasciati il passato alle spalle e vai avanti 

devi solo imparare a convivere con la cazzata che hai fatto


----------



## Circe (24 Agosto 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non so nemmeno perchè scrivo qui, visto che tutto quel che sto leggendo sui forum mi sta probabilmente incasinando il cervello e basta. Ma tant'è, sentiamo anche questa campana, prima di quella del mio funerale.
> 
> Premessa: insultatemi pure, non mi tocca. Io mi riservo già un trattamento peggiore.
> 
> ...


giorgio ascolta, sei pentito e depresso. cura il tuo mal di vivere con un cammino individuale. chiedi perdono a dio x i tuoi errori. Ma lascia stare la confessione a tua moglie x ora. devi prima stare meglio. poi deciderai.
mio marito mi ha tradito x anni, io l'ho scoperto e sono ancora con lui.
tutto l'amore,  il bene, l'affetto e i figli in comune comunque non bastano a farmi vivere con un sorriso anche solo di attimi. si crea un prima e un dopo.  e tu hai provato entrambi. pensi che sia il caso di distruggerle la vita con leggerezza? ama prima te stesso e poi decidi.


----------



## giorgiocan (26 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> non ti senti all'altezza di affrontare il bello?


Scusate se ci ho messo qualche giorno a rispondere, ma ovviamente posso farlo soltanto quando mi trovo da solo.

Quello che dici, sienne, è vero, te lo confermo. Non mi sento in grado (o all'altezza, o forte abbastanza) per affrontare, in queste condizioni, la bellezza. Che poi sappiamo tutti che gli idilli non esistono, quindi diciamo pure soltanto "serenità".

Perchè, seppure per un paio di giorni sia riuscito a seguire (anche) i vostri consigli, so che quest'ombra non mollerà la presa. E quel che mi fa paura è rimandare per troppo tempo la mia decisione, crollare in un altro momento, quando oltre a quel che abbiamo adesso ci sarà magari anche altro da distruggere.

Vedi, penso al futuro e la prima associazione che ho fatto è stata "distruggere". Sì, la felicità (ora) mi fa decisamente paura. Ma arrivo a dire che se fosse soltanto così, lascerei prevalere la mia vigliaccheria, e spaccherei tutto nell'ipocrita illusione che lei sia ancora in tempo per farsi una vita migliore. Ma poi mi capita, la sera, di abbracciarla dopo una giornata di lavoro, o di prepararle il caffè, di aiutarla nelle piccole cose. E so che voglio essere lì, voglio essere presente per lei, perchè essere con lei è comunque il mio posto. Perchè non c'è niente che mi faccia sentire così vivo, adesso. Anche soltanto rimanere a guardarla.

Nei momenti più neri la testa rimbomba. La sento piena di echi che mi confondono. Non so più qual'è la mia voce e quali sono le distorsioni dettate dalla paura e dalla vergogna. Prendo tempo, non posso fare altro.


----------



## giorgiocan (26 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Quello che ti manca adesso è la capacità di perdonarti. Cerca di capire il perché... può essere che tu non ti senta abbastanza autorevole per farlo... che non ti senta abbastanza 'grande'?
> Ecco, anziché rovinare la possibilità di essere felice con l'amore della tua vita, continua a lavorare per questa felicità. Non è del suo perdono che hai bisogno, ma del tuo: concediti l'autorevolezza per assolverti e fatti carico delle tue responsabilità.


Hai ragione. Non ci riesco. Come ha scritto qualcuno dopo di te, vengo probabilmente da un'educazione rigida, da categorie che vedo nette. Mi chiedo, adesso, come ho potuto pensare, in questi anni, che il conto non sarebbe arrivato. Mi chiedo cosa pensavo che fosse, quello che ho fatto, se non la cosa più schifosa nel repertorio delle cazzate della mia vita. Forse ho ritenuto attenuante che i miei sentimenti (quelli che mi hanno portato a quella decisione, addirittura quelli che ho provato o credevo di provare per l'altra persona) mi sembrassero sinceri. Ma adesso non ci credo più. Dalla prospettiva attuale posso spiegarmi quello che ho fatto, capirne le implicazioni (per assurdo anche quelle che mi hanno portato a scegliere di restare e portare avanti la mia relazione) ma non trovargli un posto.

Non lo so se c'è, un'assoluzione. Io al momento proprio non riesco a ratificarla, se mai mi fossi convinto in passato di averlo fatto. Al momento, la mia non c'è. Grazie per la tua risposta, comunque. Proverò a pensarci ancora.


----------



## giorgiocan (26 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Da parte mia certamente non avrai critiche. Ognuno di noi è un essere umano e gli esseri umani sbagliano e tu hai imparato da quello sbaglio.


Ti ringrazio. Forse se stessimo parlando di qualcun altro mi esprimerei allo stesso modo. Ora che il mio mondo siamo lei ed io, però, non credo che la mia salvezza possa realizzarsi senza di lei. Continuo a dirlo, "Credo alle favole". Perchè è di questo che avrei tanto bisogno. Che come in una fiaba, lei potesse capire quello che provo, senza il filtro delle parole a tentare invano di descriverlo per lei. Perchè credo non esistano parole per questo, che non porterebbero distruzione.
Anche questa evidenza, al momento, mi devasta. Perchè come dite, non posso che prendere tempo: in questo momento probabilmente farei soltanto del male ad entrambi. Il problema è che sono ormai due mesi che vivo di ora in ora, perchè quando mi sveglio la sera che verrà fa troppa paura per immaginarla, e ho bisogno di un appiglio più vicino.
Non so davvero che cosa fare, domani. Qualunque domani sia.


----------



## Calipso (26 Agosto 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scusate se ci ho messo qualche giorno a rispondere, ma ovviamente posso farlo soltanto quando mi trovo da solo.
> 
> Quello che dici, sienne, è vero, te lo confermo. Non mi sento in grado (o all'altezza, o forte abbastanza) per affrontare, in queste condizioni, la bellezza. Che poi sappiamo tutti che gli idilli non esistono, quindi diciamo pure soltanto "serenità".
> 
> ...






..... non ti sembra di esagerare?... a questo punto non posso far altro che concordare con gli altri.... Non solo ti consiglio di nuovo di tacere, ma al contempo..pensa a risolvere il tuo malessere interiore che è decisamente al di fuori del tradimento.... Una frase del genere.. con tutto l'amore che le hai dato e che provi per lei non si può leggere....ti abbraccio.


----------



## Calipso (26 Agosto 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio. Forse se stessimo parlando di qualcun altro mi esprimerei allo stesso modo. Ora che il mio mondo siamo lei ed io, però, non credo che la mia salvezza possa realizzarsi senza di lei. Continuo a dirlo, "Credo alle favole". Perchè è di questo che avrei tanto bisogno. Che come in una fiaba, lei potesse capire quello che provo, senza il filtro delle parole a tentare invano di descriverlo per lei. Perchè credo non esistano parole per questo, che non porterebbero distruzione.
> Anche questa evidenza, al momento, mi devasta. Perchè come dite, non posso che prendere tempo: in questo momento probabilmente farei soltanto del male ad entrambi. Il problema è che sono ormai due mesi che vivo di ora in ora, perchè quando mi sveglio la sera che verrà fa troppa paura per immaginarla, e ho bisogno di un appiglio più vicino.
> Non so davvero che cosa fare, domani. Qualunque domani sia.



Scusami... ma.. al di là della sua "rinascita" che immagino non sia stata da un giorno all'altro..c'è stato un episodio in particolare che ha scatenato questo tuo rimorso?... altrimenti davvero... è tutto molto strano...


----------



## giorgiocan (26 Agosto 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Cos'è che ti spaventa realmente?
> Mi sorprende il tuo attegiamento di adorazione nei confronti di lei, utile soltanto ad affossarti, come al solito.
> Non ci sei più o non vuoi esserci?


Hai tracciato un profilo sensato, mi ci ritrovo. Cosa mi spaventa? Scegliere. Ho paura che qualsiasi cosa io scelga ora (o domani, o la settimana prossima e così via) si riveli la scelta sbagliata. Ho paura che tutto possa crollare comunque come un castello di carte. La paura genera paura, sono certo che lo sai bene. E io adesso ne sono accecato.
Ho paura perchè avere un tale segreto con lei mi sembra non possa durare per sempre, per un motivo o per l'altro. Ho paura perchè se per miracolo il destino avesse ancora un'occasione da regalarmi, operando adesso la scelta sbagliata la perderei per sempre.


----------



## giorgiocan (26 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tu conosci la tua compagna e dovresti sapere i principi in cui crede e se potrebbe reggere a quella verità.
> Se pensi di no allora non dirglielo, non distruggere il bello che avete costruito.
> Fai che sia una cosa tua e soltanto tua, come vedi stai già espiando questa colpa e consideralo un gesto di amore il preservare la tua compagna dal dolore che ne seguirebbe, perché il dolore è inevitabile, anche se riguarda eventi di tempi lontani o lontanissimi il dolore c'è sempre.
> Mio marito ne sa qualcosa, e ancora ci stiamo leccando le ferite...


In un certo senso mi rincuora il tuo intervento. Per quanto riconosca di non esserci con la testa, mi illudevo davvero che la "verità" a qualcosa potesse servire. Mi illudo che possa servire a capire. Ma poi anche tu arrivi alla medesima conclusione, e questo vuol dire che davvero devo essere ancora meno lucido di quanto credo. E' chiaro che devo prendermi del tempo, ma ora come ora non saprei a cosa possa servire. Non riesco a visualizzare un traguardo, in questa situazione.


----------



## viola di mare (26 Agosto 2013)

per me tu hai un grosso problema da risolvere che nulla ha a che fare con il tradimento di 7 anni fa... è una scusa...

se ipoteticamente tu le raccontassi qella storia e lei ti perdonasse, troveresti qualcos'altro per stare male, e poi ancora altro e ancora e ancora... solo quando lei si stancherà di te e ti lascerà sarai soddisfatto.

per me sei solo un grandissimo egoista che non vuole portare il fardello tutto solo mentendoti di non essere all'altezza di lei, ma in realtà usandola solo come scusa, perchè questa depressione/insoddisfazione/insicurezza a te piacciono, non conosci altro modo di vivere...

allora siediti e vedi se vuoi imparare a campare in modo meno teatrale, impegnandoti sul serio a renderla felice e agevolandola a rendere felice te...

scusa se sono stata brusca ma mentre leggevo pensavo: ti prego signore non farmi amare mai da uno così...


----------



## giorgiocan (26 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Però ti giro un consiglio che mi ha fatto bene...calmati e respira.
> Nient'altro. Respira.
> 
> La paura e la fretta di liberarsene non servono a nulla.
> ...


Sto arrivando alla conclusione che al momento aspettare sia l'unica soluzione. E ti do ragione su tutta la linea. A questo punto, un giorno, una settimana non cambiano niente. Ma non riesco ad immaginare cosa dovrebbe cambiare, per sentirmi in grado di prendere una decisione. Al momento non riesco a pensare di star bene, o meglio non so che cosa dovrebbe significare.

Sicuramente è scattato un interruttore che ha provocato una reazione a catena. Non sono un ebete che immagina la propria relazione come una serie di giorni fiabeschi senza le dinamiche quotidiane di due persone con una vita propria, oltre che condivisa. Come ho già detto, abbiamo costruito molto, assieme, e siamo migliorati. Ma certamente abbiamo ancora da lavorare, come qualsiasi essere umano. Cosa che mi piacerebbe affrontare senza paure, senza paletti, senza tabù. Se credessi che i giorni, di qui in poi, saranno tutti uguali, allora non avrei proprio nessun problema, a tacere. Il fatto è che credo che qualsiasi conquista, di qui in poi, sarebbe corrotta.


----------



## giorgiocan (26 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Scusami... ma.. al di là della sua "rinascita" che immagino non sia stata da un giorno all'altro..c'è stato un episodio in particolare che ha scatenato questo tuo rimorso?... altrimenti davvero... è tutto molto strano...


Sì, c'è stato. Posso solo dire che abbiamo deciso (dopo tanto tempo e tanta indecisione) di prendere un impegno (felice) in comune, una comune responsabilità a lunga scadenza. Siamo per la prima volta coinvolti in qualcosa che dipende soltanto da noi, che rivendica l'attenzione di entrambi e che, quindi, ci lega alla realtà. Qualcosa di vero, insomma, senza troppo spazio per la fantasia.
Mi spiace non poter essere più preciso, ma mi esporrebbe. Comunque, per quanto mi riguarda, è stato evidentemente questo episodio a cambiare le cose. Ha risvegliato un amore (e la relativa paura) per la vita che forse avevo dimenticato di avere.


----------



## giorgiocan (26 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> forse ho perso qualche passaggio ... non aveva scritto che era
> un periodo bello tra loro ora? ...


Lo è. Con alti e bassi umani, ovviamente. Ma sono ormai anni che siamo cresciuti, che pur con le nostre piccole malinconie passeggere stiamo bene assieme, ci prendiamo cura di noi, ci siamo di sostegno. Chiaro che di strada, da fare, ne abbiamo ancora tanta. Ma io, anche così, già sto "bene". Posso dirti tranquillamente che per come stiamo oggi, questa relazione è la cosa più riuscita della mia esistenza.

Aggiungo una cosa, che forse è solo un'altra allucinazione. Una parte di me crede che una mia rivelazione potrebbe portare una consapevolezza sul fatto che il lavoro che ancora abbiamo da fare, siamo davvero in grado di farlo. Ci abbiamo messo anni, è vero, ma siamo arrivati a stare bene. Ci avremmo messo meno se avessimo lavorato all'unisono, ispirati. Mi piace illudermi che forse, nel rischio del disastro, troveremmo risorse inedite per lavorare ancora. Ma probabilmente sto immaginando una via di fuga che nei fatti non troveremmo mai.


----------



## Diletta (26 Agosto 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> In un certo senso mi rincuora il tuo intervento. Per quanto riconosca di non esserci con la testa, mi illudevo davvero che la "verità" a qualcosa potesse servire. Mi illudo che possa servire a capire. Ma poi anche tu arrivi alla medesima conclusione, e questo vuol dire che davvero devo essere ancora meno lucido di quanto credo. E' chiaro che devo prendermi del tempo, ma ora come ora non saprei a cosa possa servire. Non riesco a visualizzare un traguardo, in questa situazione.



Io credo molto nella verità, ma ora come ora il mio è un credo soprattutto idealistico.
La sincerità paga sempre...l'ho sempre pensato, ma lo scontro con la mia realtà è stato duro e ha portato del malessere e questo perché siamo poveri umani dall'anima vulnerabile.
E non posso non considerarlo.
Penso anche però che non tutto il male venga per nuocere...e che dalla verità possa venir fuori anche la bellezza per un amore rinnovato e ritrovato.
Specie nel matrimonio io credo molto nella formula che dice: "nella buona e nella cattiva sorte", applicabile a qualsiasi rapporto importante.
Insieme nell'amore si superano anche le difficoltà più grosse, anche un tradimento se chi lo ha compiuto si mette a nudo e si fa umile.
Uno sbaglio si perdona se c'è l'amore, un amore forte, però bisogna che sia forte davvero.

E comunque, penso che come stai tu ti indicherà la via da percorrere.
Se non devi godere più nulla del tuo rapporto con lei, se le tue giornate sono permeate da turbamenti e tormenti, non è vita la tua, allora dovrai prendere il coraggio a quattro mani e "confessarti", che dici?
Non so se sei credente, se lo sei pensa solo che se Dio perdona chi siamo noi per non farlo?


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Lo è. Con alti e bassi umani, ovviamente. Ma sono ormai anni che siamo cresciuti, che pur con le nostre piccole malinconie passeggere stiamo bene assieme, ci prendiamo cura di noi, ci siamo di sostegno. Chiaro che di strada, da fare, ne abbiamo ancora tanta. Ma io, anche così, già sto "bene". Posso dirti tranquillamente che per come stiamo oggi, questa relazione è la cosa più riuscita della mia esistenza.
> 
> Aggiungo una cosa, che forse è solo un'altra allucinazione. Una parte di me crede che una mia rivelazione potrebbe portare una consapevolezza sul fatto che il lavoro che ancora abbiamo da fare, siamo davvero in grado di farlo. Ci abbiamo messo anni, è vero, ma siamo arrivati a stare bene. Ci avremmo messo meno se avessimo lavorato all'unisono, ispirati. Mi piace illudermi che forse, nel rischio del disastro, troveremmo risorse inedite per lavorare ancora. Ma probabilmente sto immaginando una via di fuga che nei fatti non troveremmo mai.



Ciao giorgiocan,

c'è una cosa, che chi tradisce ... sottovaluta tremendamente. 
il tempo ... 
si, il tempo. non solo i grilli che si fa, affinché ci arriva a tradire, ma anche il dopo.
il tempo che si prende, per elaborare, per capire, per desiderare una eventuale meta da ciò. 

a lei le dai una doccia ghiacciata ... rischi di spiazzarla completamente. 
e di tempo, per elaborare, capire ecc. ... il suo si riduce in una botta. 
in una botta, deve ritornare a come e cosa eravate sette anni fa ...
a capire dove state oggi ... a capire che percorso hai fatto ... a capire se ne vale la pena.
metterà in conto anche i sette anni trascorsi ... se li potrà sentire di una falsità da schifo ... 

mahh ... ne vale la pena? se oggi state bene e siete cresciuti? 
continuate a crescere assieme ... e la consapevolezza, la si raggiunge anche 
diversamente ... credimi. 

sienne


----------



## giorgiocan (26 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> se ipoteticamente tu le raccontassi qella storia e lei ti perdonasse, troveresti qualcos'altro per stare male, e poi ancora altro e ancora e ancora... solo quando lei si stancherà di te e ti lascerà sarai soddisfatto.
> 
> per me sei solo un grandissimo egoista che non vuole portare il fardello tutto solo mentendoti di non essere all'altezza di lei, ma in realtà usandola solo come scusa, perchè questa depressione/insoddisfazione/insicurezza a te piacciono, non conosci altro modo di vivere...


Apprezzo la franchezza e provo a risponderti coerentemente. Tu hai ragione, hai appena descritto me stesso fino a qualche anno fa. Prima che riuscissi, quando le cose sono andate migliorando, a visualizzare un futuro con lei. Adesso, certo, la mia visione è crollata o per lo meno sull'orlo dell'abisso; ma con lei ho visto per la prima volta il futuro. Ho avuto voglia di volermi bene. Di volerci bene. 

Quindi no, tu hai descritto alla perfezione quello che ero (e dio ti scampi di trovarne uno così!). Ma non quello che adesso vorrei salvare. E per quanto egoista, depresso e insicuro, non sono stupido.


----------



## Diletta (26 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao giorgiocan,
> 
> c'è una cosa, che chi tradisce ... sottovaluta tremendamente.
> il tempo ...
> ...



Sienne, lui non sta bene in quel rapporto perché c'è quella nota stonata che gli fa vedere tutto sbiadito, o peggio, macchiato e così anche il futuro.
Potrebbe tenersi il segreto per sé, e rivelarlo a lei alla fine della sua vita terrena...
Ma che senso avrebbe allora? Sarebbe un gesto solo cattivo...
O gliene parla ora in tempi brevi o tace per sempre.


----------



## Calipso (26 Agosto 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sì, c'è stato. Posso solo dire che abbiamo deciso (dopo tanto tempo e tanta indecisione) di prendere un impegno (felice) in comune, una comune responsabilità a lunga scadenza. Siamo per la prima volta coinvolti in qualcosa che dipende soltanto da noi, che rivendica l'attenzione di entrambi e che, quindi, ci lega alla realtà. Qualcosa di vero, insomma, senza troppo spazio per la fantasia.
> Mi spiace non poter essere più preciso, ma mi esporrebbe. Comunque, per quanto mi riguarda, è stato evidentemente questo episodio a cambiare le cose. Ha risvegliato un amore (e la relativa paura) per la vita che forse avevo dimenticato di avere.



allora perdonami ma a maggior ragione... ti dico e ripeto.... Concentrati sul tuo malessere...e lotta per il vostro nuovo obiettivo.... nel frattempo dialoga con te stesso... e chiediti veramente se liberarti di questo peso non  sia per te  una scusa per fermare l'impegno preso, che magari inconsciamente non hai la forza di affrontare perchè in realtà ti fa una gran paura, o se vuoi parlarle davvero per pura sincerità e coerenza di rapporto......


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sienne, lui non sta bene in quel rapporto perché c'è quella nota stonata che gli fa vedere tutto sbiadito, o peggio, macchiato e così anche il futuro.
> Potrebbe tenersi il segreto per sé, e rivelarlo a lei alla fine della sua vita terrena...
> Ma che senso avrebbe allora? Sarebbe un gesto solo cattivo...
> O gliene parla ora in tempi brevi o tace per sempre.


ciao

sono trascorsi sette anni ... 
anni, nei quali non ci pensava ... 

che scopri prima, perché è divenuto un tarlo. 
non mi sembra che abbia le idee chiare ... 

sienne


----------



## Diletta (26 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> sono trascorsi sette anni ...
> anni, nei quali non ci pensava ...
> ...



Non ci pensava perché aveva accantonato e rimosso.
Ma prima o poi torna tutto fuori, la mente trova la maniera per difendersi, ma poi interviene qualcosa di significativo che fa emergere il contenuto di ciò che si ripone in cantina, nella buia cantina e devi affrontarlo altrimenti ti divorerà per mezzo dei sensi di colpa.
Non credo che ci sia modo di mettere a tacere di nuovo la coscienza, una volta che questa si è palesata così.
Imho


----------



## lothar57 (26 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non ci pensava perché aveva accantonato e rimosso.
> Ma prima o poi torna tutto fuori, la mente trova la maniera per difendersi, ma poi interviene qualcosa di significativo che fa emergere il contenuto di ciò che si ripone in cantina, nella buia cantina e devi affrontarlo altrimenti ti divorerà per mezzo dei sensi di colpa.
> Non credo che ci sia modo di mettere a tacere di nuovo la coscienza, una volta che questa si è palesata così.
> Imho



Ciao Dilettina....l'utente invornito si merita casini..perche'la mogliettina potrebbe dirgli''ma cosa vuoi che sia amore,io ho avuto 3 amanti''........gli starebbe no.Queste cose non si raccontano a nessuno.MAI.


----------



## Diletta (26 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Dilettina....l'utente invornito si merita casini..perche'la mogliettina potrebbe dirgli''ma cosa vuoi che sia amore,io ho avuto 3 amanti''........gli starebbe no.Queste cose non si raccontano a nessuno.MAI.



Ciao Lotharuccio,
mio marito era della tua scuola di pensiero...ma il diavolo tende a mettere la coda ogni tanto nel mezzo.
Ora mi sembra più contento, come se si fosse liberato di un grosso peso.
Dipende sempre da come siamo fatti dentro: io non reggerei neanche un giorno!!


----------



## lothar57 (26 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao Lotharuccio,
> mio marito era della tua scuola di pensiero...ma il diavolo tende a mettere la coda ogni tanto nel mezzo.
> Ora mi sembra più contento, come se si fosse liberato di un grosso peso.
> Dipende sempre da come siamo fatti dentro: io non reggerei neanche un giorno!!


oggi Dilettuccia sono stato angelo,invece che sempre Satana.ho chiesto a tipa,dopo tanti messaggi,il suo stato civile,pensavo sposata o separata..be'mi spara vedova.Ovvio mi sono subito fermato...e lei ha apprezzato al mia onesta',un'altro prima l'avrebbe portata a letto....
Opera buona n1 ....


----------



## Diletta (26 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> oggi Dilettuccia sono stato angelo,invece che sempre Satana.ho chiesto a tipa,dopo tanti messaggi,il suo stato civile,pensavo sposata o separata..be'mi spara vedova.Ovvio mi sono subito fermato...e lei ha apprezzato al mia onesta',un'altro prima l'avrebbe portata a letto....
> Opera buona n1 ....



...e perché mai ti saresti subito fermato? Che la vedova porti sfortuna?
Anche loro possono sentirsi sole...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e perché mai ti saresti subito fermato? Che la vedova porti sfortuna?
> Anche loro possono sentirsi sole...


Perchè se il sommo e incommensurabile va con una vedova teme di sentirsi morto dentro...
O peggio di fare la fine di quel marito...
La vedova allegra operetta di franz lehar...

Opus Pistorum


----------



## viola di mare (27 Agosto 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Apprezzo la franchezza e provo a risponderti coerentemente. Tu hai ragione, hai appena descritto me stesso fino a qualche anno fa. Prima che riuscissi, quando le cose sono andate migliorando, a visualizzare un futuro con lei. Adesso, certo, la mia visione è crollata o per lo meno sull'orlo dell'abisso; ma con lei ho visto per la prima volta il futuro. Ho avuto voglia di volermi bene. Di volerci bene.
> 
> Quindi no, tu hai descritto alla perfezione quello che ero (e dio ti scampi di trovarne uno così!). Ma non quello che adesso vorrei salvare. E per quanto egoista, depresso e insicuro, non sono stupido.


abbandona l'idea di visioni crollate, non è crollato nulla è solo che il tuo vecchio "io" ogni tanto vuole uscire di nuovo... ignoralo e concentrati sul futuro che hai visto, ignoralo e concentrati sull'uomo che sei ora, dimentica la cazzata che hai fatto 7 anni fa e vai avanti...

non ho pensato nemmeno per un secondo che potessi essere uno stupido...

impara ad amarti una volta per tutte...


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non ci pensava perché aveva accantonato e rimosso.
> Ma prima o poi torna tutto fuori, la mente trova la maniera per difendersi, ma poi interviene qualcosa di significativo che fa emergere il contenuto di ciò che si ripone in cantina, nella buia cantina e devi affrontarlo altrimenti ti divorerà per mezzo dei sensi di colpa.
> Non credo che ci sia modo di mettere a tacere di nuovo la coscienza, una volta che questa si è palesata così.
> Imho



Ciao Diletta,

la nostra psiche, è un fenomeno molto complesso. 
non è sempre così lineare ... così facile da spiegare. 

sto rivivendo storie bruttissime del passato. 
pensavo e credevo, che centravano in qualche modo ... 
invece, dopo un profondo e accurato sondaggio,
sono sorti ... per comunicare tutt'altra cosa ... 

forse ... sono sorti, solo per dirgli ... vedi, va tutto bene,
non dubitare, non diffidare, non fuggire ... 
ma affronta il presente e futuro, accettati e accetta tutto quello che viene. 

lo deve scoprire lui ... la verità ... e quale è alla fine ... 
che lui ha mollato, per questioni sue? e forse è solo lui il problema,
e che lo sondi e poi affronti ... 

sienne


----------



## lothar57 (27 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè se il sommo e incommensurabile va con una vedova teme di sentirsi morto dentro...
> O peggio di fare la fine di quel marito...
> La vedova allegra operetta di franz lehar...
> 
> Opus Pistorum


No amico non per quello...ha 39 anni e 2 figli,giusto trovi loro un padre,poveretta..non mi e'mai piaciuto illudere.anche se facendo cosi'ne ho perse tante..sai Conte anche la penultima,perche'quando mi disse''se potessi mi separerei'',le risposi ''a casa mia sto benissimo''.immagina come sia finita...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No amico non per quello...ha 39 anni e 2 figli,giusto trovi loro un padre,poveretta..non mi e'mai piaciuto illudere.anche se facendo cosi'ne ho perse tante..sai Conte anche la penultima,perche'quando mi disse''se potessi mi separerei'',le risposi ''a casa mia sto benissimo''.immagina come sia finita...


Perchè illudere? Magari cercava solo sesso esattamemte come te. Bastava chiarirsi


----------



## viola di mare (27 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè illudere? Magari cercava solo sesso esattamemte come te. Bastava chiarirsi




:yoga: ohmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè illudere? Magari cercava solo sesso esattamemte come te. Bastava chiarirsi


L'immenso sa come le donne siano inclini all'innamoramento...
Ma so che sua moglie sotto sotto lo punzecchia canticchiando
Se sei un cervo ci sarà un perchè
e voglio tanto dirtelo staseraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## lothar57 (27 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè illudere? Magari cercava solo sesso esattamemte come te. Bastava chiarirsi


macche'Farfy,credimi sulla parola,del sesso a casa ne ho anche troppo,figurati se lo cerco anche fuori.


----------



## viola di mare (27 Agosto 2013)

e ancora:


:yoga: ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> macche'Farfy,credimi sulla parola,del sesso a casa ne ho anche troppo,*figurati se lo cerco anche fuori.*




...ma allora non ho capito proprio nulla di te.
Sono solo io?


----------



## lothar57 (27 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'immenso sa come le donne siano inclini all'innamoramento...
> Ma so che sua moglie sotto sotto lo punzecchia canticchiando
> Se sei un cervo ci sarà un perchè
> e voglio tanto dirtelo staseraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


eh seeeeeeeee...a parole fuoco e fiamme,ma messa alle strette non ne sarebbe capace.


----------



## viola di mare (27 Agosto 2013)

e tutti insieme:


:yoga: ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!








stamattina 'gna posso fa...


----------



## feather (27 Agosto 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non so nemmeno perchè scrivo qui, visto che tutto quel che sto leggendo sui forum mi sta probabilmente incasinando il cervello e basta. Ma tant'è, sentiamo anche questa campana, prima di quella del mio funerale.
> 
> Premessa: insultatemi pure, non mi tocca. Io mi riservo già un trattamento peggiore.


Sto vivendo una situazione di merda anch'io. Lungi da me insultarti. 
Ti insulterei se le dicessi tutto! 
Da qualsiasi punto di vista tu possa guardare la cosa, dirglielo è una carognata.
La faresti solo soffrire senza un perché valido.
È successo anni fa. Lo hai fatto in quel momento per delle motivazioni che erano valide in quel momento. Ora la situazione è completamente diversa. Le tue idee sono diverse e tu la vuoi al tuo fianco.
Smettila di torturarti per delle scelte che hai fatto in passato su premesse che erano valide in passato e non lo sono più.
Ora la tradiresti? Non credo.. 
Goditi questa tua fantastica compagna e, se la ami come dici, proteggila da dolori inutili. Un conto è mentire, un conto è proteggerla da eventi passati che nulla hanno a che vedere con i sentimenti che provi ora.
Se lei un giorno dovessi chiederti se l'hai mai tradita... Allora forse potresti considerare di dirglierlo. Ma se ora la ami e lei non lo vuole sapere amala e proteggila.
Non fare lo stronzo!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> macche'Farfy,credimi sulla parola,del sesso a casa ne ho anche troppo,figurati se lo cerco anche fuori.




Scusa Lothar ma se cosa cerchi se non il sesso? Che ci vai a fare al Maxim, giochi a carte?


----------



## lothar57 (27 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Lothar ma se cosa cerchi se non il sesso? Che ci vai a fare al Maxim, giochi a carte?



si ma deve arrivare dopo un certo percorso,fare per fare a questa eta'e'impossibile.Poi mi basta sapere che esista...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si ma deve arrivare dopo un certo percorso,fare per fare a questa eta'e'impossibile.Poi mi basta sapere che esista...



ah ok
ma non capisco perchè la vedova non poteva avere voglia solo di giocattolare un po' per poi arrivare al dunque, senza impegno


----------



## lothar57 (27 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ah ok
> ma non capisco perchè la vedova non poteva avere voglia solo di giocattolare un po' per poi arrivare al dunque, senza impegno


ma infatti una mezza allusione l'aveva fatta,scrivendomi ''per ora amici poi chissa'...ma io ho glissato..la single gia'l'ho e mi basta e avanza.


----------



## Simy (27 Agosto 2013)




----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Sto vivendo una situazione di merda anch'io. Lungi da me insultarti.
> Ti insulterei se le dicessi tutto!
> Da qualsiasi punto di vista tu possa guardare la cosa, dirglielo è una carognata.
> La faresti solo soffrire senza un perché valido.
> ...




Quello che dici è giusto. Perché dare avvio ad una sofferenza inutile?
Però ti voglio dire anche questo:
potrebbe essere che lei, dovendo scegliere, preferisca una verità, benché spiacevole, al non-sapere.
Per molti (me compresa) il vero inganno e la vera presa in giro stanno soprattutto nel nascondere quel certo fatto che comunque riguarda anche lei, perché lei c'era in quel periodo.
Sapere ti riporta sullo stesso piano dell'altro, è come un riconoscimento alla tua dignità di persona, lesa dall'aver compiuto la cosa alle spalle senza contare che cresce il livello di complicità nella coppia, questo dopo la tempesta che è inevitabile, sempre che la si superi.

Inoltre, il sapere ti rende libero di scegliere se continuare ad amare e a percorrere il cammino insieme.
Finché non sai non sei libero e anche questo è un inganno bello e buono.
Troppo facile farsi amare in funzione di come si appare...


----------



## viola di mare (27 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quello che dici è giusto. Perché dare avvio ad una sofferenza inutile?
> Però ti voglio dire anche questo:
> potrebbe essere che lei, dovendo scegliere, preferisca una verità, benché spiacevole, al non-sapere.
> *Per molti (me compresa) il vero inganno e la vera presa in giro stanno soprattutto nel nascondere quel certo fatto che comunque riguarda anche lei, perché lei c'era in quel periodo.
> ...




il fatto è successo 7 anni prima... la MIA reazione subito sarebbe: mi hai preso per i fondelli per 7 anni? sei rimasto con me 7 anni più della metà della nostra storia e me lo racconti ora che va tutto abbastanza bene? 
non mi metterebbe sul suo stesso piano... mi sprofonderebbe in un abisso nel quale tutto quello che vedo e ricordo mi sa d'inganno.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Troppo facile farsi amare in funzione di come si appare...



Una massima colossale mia cara...
E teniamocela in saccoccia per quando vediamo il nostro lui o il nostro lei invaghito di altre persone no?
Hai colto in pieno il senso della mia garanzia.
Donne io posso essere l'uomo dei vostri sogni...

Ma


Solo una sera al mese....

Ehi non più di tre ore eh?
Dopo mi stanco e ho voglia di tornare alle mie cose...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> il fatto è successo 7 anni prima... la MIA reazione subito sarebbe: mi hai preso per i fondelli per 7 anni? sei rimasto con me 7 anni più della metà della nostra storia e me lo racconti ora che va tutto abbastanza bene?
> non mi metterebbe sul suo stesso piano... mi sprofonderebbe in un abisso nel quale tutto quello che vedo e ricordo mi sa d'inganno.



quoto e approvo


----------



## viola di mare (27 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto e approvo




:bacio:


----------



## Simy (27 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> il fatto è successo 7 anni prima... la MIA reazione subito sarebbe: mi hai preso per i fondelli per 7 anni? sei rimasto con me 7 anni più della metà della nostra storia e me lo racconti ora che va tutto abbastanza bene?
> non mi metterebbe sul suo stesso piano... mi sprofonderebbe in un abisso nel quale tutto quello che vedo e ricordo mi sa d'inganno.



verde mio


----------



## viola di mare (27 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> verde mio




ammore <3


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> il fatto è successo 7 anni prima... la MIA reazione subito sarebbe: mi hai preso per i fondelli per 7 anni? sei rimasto con me 7 anni più della metà della nostra storia e me lo racconti ora che va tutto abbastanza bene?
> non mi metterebbe sul suo stesso piano... mi sprofonderebbe in un abisso nel quale tutto quello che vedo e ricordo mi sa d'inganno.




7 anni, 10 o 20...fa poca differenza se il fattaccio turba il suo animo così pesantemente tanto da non fargli godere dei frutti del loro rapporto d'amore, e qui sto parlando dalla parte di Giorgiocan.
Da parte della sua compagna, ogni giorno che passa accrescerebbe (secondo me) il sentirsi presa per i fondelli, quindi sarebbe meglio saperlo ora o mai più.
E se nel corso degli anni capitasse qualcosa che lo facesse scoprire?
Sì che sarebbero dolori e guai a vagonate perché scoprirlo non è mai come saperlo da una rivelazione.
Quindi, mi sembra chiaro che Giorgio debba prendere una decisione abbastanza in tempi rapidi e poi seguirla senza ripensamenti.
Lui si sente disonesto a tacere, non si piace e forse ha pure ragione...
Avercene di persone profonde come lui.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Agosto 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Goditi questa tua fantastica compagna e, se la ami come dici, proteggila da dolori inutili. Un conto è mentire, un conto è proteggerla da eventi passati che nulla hanno a che vedere con i sentimenti che provi ora.
> Se lei un giorno dovessi chiederti se l'hai mai tradita... Allora forse potresti considerare di dirglierlo. Ma se ora la ami e lei non lo vuole sapere amala e proteggila.
> Non fare lo stronzo!


Rieccomi. Sono un paio di giorni che gli attacchi di panico hanno smesso di mordere. Non so se durerà ma intanto forse sto riacquistando un barlume di razionalità. E beninteso, la ragione mi dice che dovrei seguire il vostro consiglio e basta. E' da stamattina che sto provando a convincermene con la forza. A momenti mi sembra addirittura di potercela fare. Ma tra gli altri, ecco un altro problema: mentire. Come dicevo nel post di apertura, ai tempi l'ho fatto - anche se ho sempre dubitato della mia menzogna (non ho visto la mia faccia, ma dubito che suggerisse innocenza). Poi è successo anche qualche tempo fa, anche se in quel caso era una battuta mentre guardavamo un film. Ecco, quello che mi suggerite è di non dire, che - lo capisco - in questo caso più che mentire equivale a risparmiare dolore. Razionalmente, posso comprendere una scelta del genere. Ma mentire direttamente? Rispondere "No" a una domanda che non cerca argomentazioni ma soltanto verità? Tu dici: a quel punto valuta, ed eventualmente in quell'occasione parla. Ma questa soluzione mi sembra ancor più bassa di una confessione pur rovinosa. Come ha detto qualcuno: ho già mentito quando lei ha avuto motivo di sospettare di me 7 anni fa, a questo punto, se decidessi di tacere, dovrei portare il segreto nella tomba. Beh, ammesso (e al momento, ancora non concesso) che riesca a superare questo periodo, ricominciare ad affrontare il quotidiano come nulla fosse, a quel punto certamente non vedrei altre opzioni. Siamo ancora relativamente giovani, questo intendevo dire quando mi auguravo per lei una vita nuova, nel caso andasse tutto in malora a causa mia. Tra 5-10 anni magari non ci saranno vie di fuga. Allora provate a spiegarmi meglio questo: in questo caso il silenzio è menzogna (infame e basta) o segreto (tenerla lontano dal dolore)? E continuare, eventualmente, a mentire che cosa sarebbe? Io non sono un'anima candida, questo sia chiaro. Se non fosse un amore vero, credo non mi porrei nemmeno il problema che vi ho proposto all'inizio (o più che altro risolverei la questione molto più facilmente). Sto cercando di immaginarmi a "tenere il segreto", e di certo al momento non mi fa sentire sereno, il futuro. Posso cercare di immedesimarmi in una modalità "protezione" per forzarmi a farmelo andare bene comunque, se questo è per tutelare lei - cosa di cui ormai sto tentando di convincermi anche io perchè mi sento un mezzo imbecille, visto che tutti qui avete le idee chiare tranne me (non sono ironico, mi pare semplicemente evidente). Come dicevo, è scegliere adesso, che fa paura. Ma qualcuno ha scritto giustamente che non ho molto tempo, a questo punto, per fare una scelta definitiva. Allora parlatemi di questa scelta, spiegatemi, convincetemi che posso autorizzarmi a mentire. Ficcatemi in testa a forza che è la cosa migliore che posso fare per proteggerla. Nel frattempo, mi sento un mascalzone a cui vengono impartite le istruzioni per un colpo, ma a questo punto credo che siano fatti miei.
Scusate i toni sarcastici, apprezzo davvero i vostri interventi, ma contemporaneamente comincio a sentirmi cinico, ed anche un po' patetico.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> 7 anni, 10 o 20...fa poca differenza se il fattaccio turba il suo animo così pesantemente tanto da non fargli godere dei frutti del loro rapporto d'amore, e qui sto parlando dalla parte di Giorgiocan.
> Da parte della sua compagna, ogni giorno che passa accrescerebbe (secondo me) il sentirsi presa per i fondelli, quindi sarebbe meglio saperlo ora o mai più.
> E se nel corso degli anni capitasse qualcosa che lo facesse scoprire?
> Sì che sarebbero dolori e guai a vagonate perché scoprirlo non è mai come saperlo da una rivelazione.
> ...


Diletta, ti ringrazio. Mi fai sentire per lo meno un po' meno goffo, perchè rispetto a tutte le voci del coro sto cominciando veramente a sentirmi un ingenuo. Il fatto è che il tuo punto di vista è il più vicino al mio. Concordo sul ritenere che adesso sia meglio che tra 1 anno, concordo sul fatto che se un caso remoto ed improbabile mi tradisse sarebbe peggio che fare i conti con la realtà adesso. Non so davvero se esistano argomentazioni sufficienti a decidere in astratto una cosa del genere. Mi sembrano più onesti i dubbi che anche tu proponi. Certo, non credo esista una via razionale per arrivare ad una soluzione; le valutazioni che fai anche tu mi sembrano le più ragionevoli, quelle che anche io sto considerando e che mi avevano lasciato considerare una confessione. Sono confuso, come mai prima. Riesco ad ammettere anche che in questa situazione forse il punto di vista che condividiamo non sia, pragmaticamente, quello che produrrebbe meno danni. Ma la cosa più difficile da credere, per me, è di riuscire davvero a lasciar che la cosa si chiuda così - quali che siano le conseguenze per me.


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2013)

forse potresti pensare che il tuo segreto in realtà ti/vi ha dato una seconda occasione, una seconda possibilità di vivere la vita che vuoi e che volevi, anche 7 anni fa
ergo, è un segreto-amico, che vuole il tuo/vostro bene, e gli amici non si tradiscono, mai:smile:


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Rieccomi. Sono un paio di giorni che gli attacchi di panico hanno smesso di mordere. Non so se durerà ma intanto forse sto riacquistando un barlume di razionalità. E beninteso, la ragione mi dice che dovrei seguire il vostro consiglio e basta. E' da stamattina che sto provando a convincermene con la forza. A momenti mi sembra addirittura di potercela fare. Ma tra gli altri, ecco un altro problema: mentire. Come dicevo nel post di apertura, ai tempi l'ho fatto - anche se ho sempre dubitato della mia menzogna (non ho visto la mia faccia, ma dubito che suggerisse innocenza). Poi è successo anche qualche tempo fa, anche se in quel caso era una battuta mentre guardavamo un film. Ecco, quello che mi suggerite è di non dire, che - lo capisco - in questo caso più che mentire equivale a risparmiare dolore. Razionalmente, posso comprendere una scelta del genere. Ma mentire direttamente? Rispondere "No" a una domanda che non cerca argomentazioni ma soltanto verità? Tu dici: a quel punto valuta, ed eventualmente in quell'occasione parla. Ma questa soluzione mi sembra ancor più bassa di una confessione pur rovinosa. Come ha detto qualcuno: ho già mentito quando lei ha avuto motivo di sospettare di me 7 anni fa, a questo punto, se decidessi di tacere, dovrei portare il segreto nella tomba. Beh, ammesso (e al momento, ancora non concesso) che riesca a superare questo periodo, ricominciare ad affrontare il quotidiano come nulla fosse, a quel punto certamente non vedrei altre opzioni. Siamo ancora relativamente giovani, questo intendevo dire quando mi auguravo per lei una vita nuova, nel caso andasse tutto in malora a causa mia. Tra 5-10 anni magari non ci saranno vie di fuga. Allora provate a spiegarmi meglio questo: in questo caso il silenzio è menzogna (infame e basta) o segreto (tenerla lontano dal dolore)? E continuare, eventualmente, a mentire che cosa sarebbe? Io non sono un'anima candida, questo sia chiaro. Se non fosse un amore vero, credo non mi porrei nemmeno il problema che vi ho proposto all'inizio. Sto cercando di immaginarmi a "tenere il segreto", e di certo al momento non mi fa sentire sereno, il futuro. Posso cercare di immedesimarmi in una modalità "protezione" per forzarmi a farmelo andare bene comunque, se questo è per tutelare lei - cosa di cui ormai sto tentando di convincermi anche io perchè mi sento un mezzo imbecille, visto che tutti qui avete le idee chiare tranne me (non sono ironico, mi pare semplicemente evidente). Come dicevo, è scegliere adesso, che fa paura. Ma qualcuno ha scritto giustamente che non ho molto tempo, a questo punto, per fare una scelta definitiva. Allora parlatemi di questa scelta, spiegatemi, convincetemi che posso autorizzarmi a mentire. Ficcatemi in testa a forza che è la cosa migliore che posso fare per proteggerla. Nel frattempo, mi sento un mascalzone a cui vengono impartite le istruzioni per un colpo, ma a questo punto credo che siano fatti miei.
> Scusate i toni sarcastici, apprezzo davvero i vostri interventi, ma contemporaneamente comincio a sentirmi cinico, ed anche un po' patetico.



Per me non sei affatto patetico, ho scritto poco fa che sarebbe fin troppo bello se ci fossero tante persone nel mondo a porsi simili domande.
Dunque: io non posso autorizzarti a tacere, non lo posso fare perché non potrei tenermi dentro questo segreto, e non potrei tutte le volte che guardo il mio compagno negli occhi e gli sorrido, tutte le volte che si guarda un film con espliciti riferimenti, tutte le volte che capita di intavolare un discorso del genere in compagnia di amici...insomma in tutti i momenti di vita quotidiana.
Sono fatta male? Può darsi, so di anteporre il mio benessere interiore a quello dell'altro, ma non è solo questo e l'ho appena spiegato sopra perché non potrei...è una sorta di rispetto che ho per l'altro che mi ama ingenuamente perché non sa tutto di me, quindi una sorta di inganno bello e buono.
Io vuoterei il sacco rischiando tutto, ma giocando a carte scoperte. A me piace vivere così. 

Lo so che non parlare è una modalità di protezione per lei, ma a me non basta come so che oggigiorno confessare di nostra sponte è oggetto di critiche, incomprensioni e sbigottimenti.
Ma come? Ti sei buttato la zappa sui piedi? Ma allora non hai capito nulla di come funziona la vita...
Sento nell'aria questa sentenza da parte dei più.

Quanto alla domanda che ci poni:
il silenzio è segreto e menzogna insieme.
Hai già dovuto mentire e succederà ancora nel corso del tempo.
Questo lo devi sapere e devi esserne responsabile. E' parte integrante del "pacchetto protezione".   

Io sono la voce fuori dal coro, quindi prendila appunto per quella che è.
Io sono quella che avrebbe tanto voluto che mio marito me le dicesse di sua volontà. Una confessione liberatoria per lui e per me, ma erano cose "inconfessabili" a suo dire e non avrebbe mai parlato se non messo alle strette.
Appunto: per lo stesso motivo tuo.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> il fatto è successo 7 anni prima... la MIA reazione *subito* sarebbe: mi hai preso per i fondelli per 7 anni? sei rimasto con me 7 anni più della metà della nostra storia e me lo racconti ora che va tutto abbastanza bene?
> non mi metterebbe sul suo stesso piano... mi sprofonderebbe in un abisso nel quale tutto quello che vedo e ricordo mi sa d'inganno.


viola, mi permetto una domanda, probabilmente stupida; ma è dall'inizio della discussione che *valuto ogni singola vostra parola*. La reazione che immagini come spontanea è più o meno la stessa che ipotizzerei io. Ora, non sapendo nulla della tua vita, ti chiedo: e che faresti dopo? Intendo dopo la prima fitta lancinante, che duri un'ora come un mese. Credi che si possa accettare di cercare di capire una cosa del genere?

Perchè quel che mi terrorizza è che, apparentemente, secondo alcuni una ferita del genere lascia la sua cicatrice a vita. Ma secondo altri, non si rimargina mai. Se di questo fossi certo, mi risponderei anch'io che una confessione (immediata o tardiva) non servirebbe proprio a niente.


----------



## viola di mare (27 Agosto 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> viola, mi permetto una domanda, probabilmente stupida; ma è dall'inizio della discussione che *valuto ogni singola vostra parola*. La reazione che immagini come spontanea è più o meno la stessa che ipotizzerei io. Ora, non sapendo nulla della tua vita, ti chiedo: e che faresti dopo? Intendo dopo la prima fitta lancinante, che duri un'ora come un mese. Credi che si possa accettare di cercare di capire una cosa del genere?
> 
> Perchè quel che mi terrorizza è che, apparentemente, secondo alcuni una ferita del genere lascia la sua cicatrice a vita. Ma secondo altri, non si rimargina mai. Se di questo fossi certo, mi risponderei anch'io che una confessione (immediata o tardiva) non servirebbe proprio a niente.




il mio ex marito mentre eravamo sposati aveva una fidanzata... una sua collega...

quando li ho scoperti mi sono sentita morire, lui è pieno di difetti ma mai avrei creduto che potesse tradirmi... dopo ho scoperto che non era nemmeno la prima volta anche se di questa si è innamorato...
io non ce l'ho fatta... ho provato, un mese, l'ho monitorato ma non ce l'ho fatta... ho preso mio figlio e me ne sono andata... lui è stato un anno a chiedermi di riprovare, a ricattare il mio animo già lacerato mettendo in mezzo nostro figlio... non ce l'ho fatta, mi sono sentita tradita, umiliata... avevo condiviso un percorso con un uomo che non conoscevo affatto...
ed io sono per la verità, per la fedeltà... in questo caso tu rovineresti irrimediabilmente la tua ma sopratutto la sua vita...
perdonati e vai avanti... non serve a niente dirlo ora... non pensarci più


questo sempre PER ME...


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> perdonati e vai avanti... non serve a niente dirlo ora... non pensarci più
> questo sempre PER ME...


Ti ringrazio di aver condiviso la tua storia. Non volevo farmi i fatti tuoi, ma mi hai comunque risposto. Grazie.


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> viola, mi permetto una domanda, probabilmente stupida; ma è dall'inizio della discussione che *valuto ogni singola vostra parola*. La reazione che immagini come spontanea è più o meno la stessa che ipotizzerei io. Ora, non sapendo nulla della tua vita, ti chiedo: e che faresti dopo? Intendo dopo la prima fitta lancinante, che duri un'ora come un mese. Credi che si possa accettare di cercare di capire una cosa del genere?
> 
> Perchè quel che mi terrorizza è che, apparentemente, secondo alcuni una ferita del genere lascia la sua cicatrice a vita. Ma secondo altri, non si rimargina mai. Se di questo fossi certo, mi risponderei anch'io che una confessione (immediata o tardiva) non servirebbe proprio a niente.


Forse potrebbe aiutarci sapere che atteggiamento ha tua moglie nei confronti delle 'scappatelle': condanna ferma e intransigente o la vedi più possibilista?
Allo stesso evento non tutti reagiscono allo stesso modo, nè nel breve nè nel lungo periodo.


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Forse potrebbe aiutarci sapere che atteggiamento ha tua moglie nei confronti delle 'scappatelle': condanna ferma e intransigente o la vedi più possibilista?
> Allo stesso evento non tutti reagiscono allo stesso modo, nè nel breve nè nel lungo periodo.




Quoto tutto! :up:
L'atteggiamento di lei è fondamentale.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io sono la voce fuori dal coro, quindi prendila appunto per quella che è.
> Io sono quella che avrebbe tanto voluto che mio marito me le dicesse di sua volontà. Una confessione liberatoria per lui e per me, ma erano cose "inconfessabili" a suo dire e non avrebbe mai parlato se non messo alle strette.
> Appunto: per lo stesso motivo tuo.


Beh, apprezzo la tua "voce fuori dal coro". Trovo dei punti comuni nel tuo e nel mio pensiero. Non conosco la tua storia e non è mia intenzione farmi i fatti tuoi. Ma credo di aver colto il senso. Rifletterò su quello che dici; mi piacerebbe farti delle domande a proposito della differenza che vedi tra confessione ed ammissione forzata, ma ancora non saprei come formulare. Grazie, comunque.


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Beh, apprezzo la tua "voce fuori dal coro". Trovo dei punti comuni nel tuo e nel mio pensiero. Non conosco la tua storia e non è mia intenzione farmi i fatti tuoi. Ma credo di aver colto il senso. Rifletterò su quello che dici; mi piacerebbe farti delle domande a proposito della differenza che vedi tra confessione ed ammissione forzata, ma ancora non saprei come formulare. Grazie, comunque.




A tua disposizione!


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> A tua disposizione!



Tenera


----------



## Sole (27 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Forse potrebbe aiutarci sapere che atteggiamento ha tua moglie nei confronti delle 'scappatelle': condanna ferma e intransigente o la vedi più possibilista?
> Allo stesso evento non tutti reagiscono allo stesso modo, nè nel breve nè nel lungo periodo.


Mah, non so.

Io sono sempre stata possibilista con il mio ex. Sempre detto 'Stiamo insieme da quando entrambi avevamo vent'anni, può succedere in fondo, non è la fine del mondo'.
Eppure quand'è successo è stato terribile.
Terribile scoprirlo per caso, terribile sapere che ero stata ingannata, terribile ripercorrere i nostri ultimi due anni sotto un'altra luce. Terribile. Lui sapeva che, nel caso, mi sarei impegnata per capire e accettare e così l'inganno mi ha bruciato ancora di più.

Invece so di persone molto intransigenti che davanti all'impatto con la realtà diventano inaspettatamente comprensive.

Nessuno può sapere come reagirà di fronte a un tradimento finché non ci passa. Ancora meno è possibile prevedere come reagirà il partner, temo.


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No amico non per quello...ha 39 anni e 2 figli,giusto trovi loro un padre,poveretta..non mi e'mai piaciuto illudere.anche se facendo cosi'ne ho perse tante..sai Conte anche la penultima,perche'quando mi disse''se potessi mi separerei'',le risposi ''a casa mia sto benissimo''.immagina come sia finita...




...eppure fra le righe dei tuoi scritti si intravvede un accenno di "conversione", di cambio di rotta.
E non posso che essere contenta per tua moglie, se così è, ma anche per te.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Forse potrebbe aiutarci sapere che atteggiamento ha tua moglie nei confronti delle 'scappatelle': condanna ferma e intransigente o la vedi più possibilista?
> Allo stesso evento non tutti reagiscono allo stesso modo, nè nel breve nè nel lungo periodo.


Bella domanda questa. Posso dirti che non è una bacchettona. Mi ha addirittura accennato di averlo fatto lei stessa, in una storia precedente, anche se da quel che ho capito (non ho voluto approfondire) è stata una ripicca o comunque la conseguenza di una degenerazione del rapporto.

Ma credo di poterti dire anche che mi considera l'amore della sua vita, quello "riuscito". Lo so per certo. Quindi, anche se credo che potrebbe persino cercare di capire davvero cos'è accaduto, prima di decidere definitivamente di allontanarmi, temo comunque che il dolore la ferirebbe irrimediabilmente.

Una parte di me spera, d'altra parte, che condividere una cosa del genere potrebbe fornire un motivo, un'occasione imperdibile, per tornare a lavorarci ancora, sulla nostra relazione. Per rimuovere dall'ingranaggio gli ultimi granelli di sabbia che talvolta rischiano di farlo inceppare (ma credo di stare parlando della normalità di chiunque). Ma questa comincio ormai a credere che sia una giustificazione al dolore che le procurerei se decidessi di parlare.


----------



## Sole (27 Agosto 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Diletta, ti ringrazio. Mi fai sentire per lo meno un po' meno goffo, perchè rispetto a tutte le voci del coro sto cominciando veramente a sentirmi un ingenuo. Il fatto è che il tuo punto di vista è il più vicino al mio. Concordo sul ritenere che adesso sia meglio che tra 1 anno, concordo sul fatto che se un caso remoto ed improbabile mi tradisse sarebbe peggio che fare i conti con la realtà adesso. Non so davvero se esistano argomentazioni sufficienti a decidere in astratto una cosa del genere. Mi sembrano più onesti i dubbi che anche tu proponi. Certo, non credo esista una via razionale per arrivare ad una soluzione; le valutazioni che fai anche tu mi sembrano le più ragionevoli, quelle che anche io sto considerando e che mi avevano lasciato considerare una confessione. Sono confuso, come mai prima. Riesco ad ammettere anche che in questa situazione forse il punto di vista che condividiamo non sia, pragmaticamente, quello che produrrebbe meno danni. Ma la cosa più difficile da credere, per me, è di riuscire davvero a lasciar che la cosa si chiuda così - quali che siano le conseguenze per me.


Senti Giorgio. Io ti capisco benissimo. Io ho sempre sentito il bisogno di raccontare tutto al mio ex marito, anche a costo di scatenare liti e crisi che ci facevano stare male. E anche quando l'ho lasciato, anziché tenermi dentro certe cose, alle sue domande io ho sempre risposto con sincerità. Tu e Diletta avete ragione: con la verità si vive meglio. Io sono un'altra da quando non mento più a nessuno. Mi sono riconciliata con me stessa e col mondo. E sono sicura che una confessione ti toglierebbe un peso enorme dallo stomaco.

Però... però c'è qualcosa nelle tue parole e nel tuo modo di tormentarti che va oltre.

Allora io mi chiedo se questa esigenza sia una pura esigenza di verità o se sia, come ti ho già detto, una ricerca di perdono che compensi la tua incapacità di gestire questa tua crisi esistenziale.

E così ribadisco: la prima cosa che devi fare, è capire perché sei tanto tormentato. Escludere che questa tua inquietudine sia un fatto tuo personale, il frutto di una tua debolezza.

Perché niente di quello che lei dirà o farà quando le racconterai tutto, potrà guarirti, se quello che ho ipotizzato è vero.

Prima di chiedere perdono, perdonati. Contestualizza ciò che hai fatto.

Allora, e solo allora, potrai chiedere anche la sua comprensione. E sarai pronto per accettare tutte le conseguenze che ne deriveranno. Perché sarai forte della tua consapevolezza e della tua capacità di perdonarti.

Se non ti perdoni tu, non ti basterà essere onesto, non servirà a nulla.

C'è gente che quando tutto viene a galla, crolla più di prima, perché non è in grado di reggere l'urto.

Tu sei in grado? La consapevolezza che il tuo è stato solo un errore (grave, ma un errore umano) sa darti la serenità che ti servirà per affrontare il suo dolore, le sue domande, la sua grande rabbia?

Pensa a questo, innanzitutto.


----------



## Calipso (27 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Senti Giorgio. Io ti capisco benissimo. Io ho sempre sentito il bisogno di raccontare tutto al mio ex marito, anche a costo di scatenare liti e crisi che ci facevano stare male. E anche quando l'ho lasciato, anziché tenermi dentro certe cose, alle sue domande io ho sempre risposto con sincerità. Tu e Diletta avete ragione: con la verità si vive meglio. Io sono un'altra da quando non mento più a nessuno. Mi sono riconciliata con me stessa e col mondo. E sono sicura che una confessione ti toglierebbe un peso enorme dallo stomaco.
> 
> Però... però c'è qualcosa nelle tue parole e nel tuo modo di tormentarti che va oltre.
> 
> ...



Ho provato a scrivere una cosa del genere... ma le tue parole sono davvero correttissime.. quoto ogni singola riga...


----------



## devastata (27 Agosto 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> Secondo me il fatto che tu abbia capito cancella tutte le colpe!
> 
> Tante persone tradiscono senza che gli importa nulla!
> 
> ...


----------



## devastata (27 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao giorgiocan,
> 
> c'è una cosa, che chi tradisce ... sottovaluta tremendamente.
> il tempo ...
> ...



Straquoto!


----------



## devastata (27 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma allora non ho capito proprio nulla di te.
> Sono solo io?


Ho pensato la stessa cosa, anche perchè, visto come le trova, la pesca è facilitata!


----------



## devastata (27 Agosto 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Rieccomi. Sono un paio di giorni che gli attacchi di panico hanno smesso di mordere. Non so se durerà ma intanto forse sto riacquistando un barlume di razionalità. E beninteso, la ragione mi dice che dovrei seguire il vostro consiglio e basta. E' da stamattina che sto provando a convincermene con la forza. A momenti mi sembra addirittura di potercela fare. Ma tra gli altri, ecco un altro problema: mentire. Come dicevo nel post di apertura, ai tempi l'ho fatto - anche se ho sempre dubitato della mia menzogna (non ho visto la mia faccia, ma dubito che suggerisse innocenza). Poi è successo anche qualche tempo fa, anche se in quel caso era una battuta mentre guardavamo un film. Ecco, quello che mi suggerite è di non dire, che - lo capisco - in questo caso più che mentire equivale a risparmiare dolore. Razionalmente, posso comprendere una scelta del genere. Ma mentire direttamente? Rispondere "No" a una domanda che non cerca argomentazioni ma soltanto verità? Tu dici: a quel punto valuta, ed eventualmente in quell'occasione parla. Ma questa soluzione mi sembra ancor più bassa di una confessione pur rovinosa. Come ha detto qualcuno: ho già mentito quando lei ha avuto motivo di sospettare di me 7 anni fa, a questo punto, se decidessi di tacere, dovrei portare il segreto nella tomba. Beh, ammesso (e al momento, ancora non concesso) che riesca a superare questo periodo, ricominciare ad affrontare il quotidiano come nulla fosse, a quel punto certamente non vedrei altre opzioni. Siamo ancora relativamente giovani, questo intendevo dire quando mi auguravo per lei una vita nuova, nel caso andasse tutto in malora a causa mia. Tra 5-10 anni magari non ci saranno vie di fuga. Allora provate a spiegarmi meglio questo: in questo caso il silenzio è menzogna (infame e basta) o segreto (tenerla lontano dal dolore)? E continuare, eventualmente, a mentire che cosa sarebbe? Io non sono un'anima candida, questo sia chiaro. Se non fosse un amore vero, credo non mi porrei nemmeno il problema che vi ho proposto all'inizio (o più che altro risolverei la questione molto più facilmente). Sto cercando di immaginarmi a "tenere il segreto", e di certo al momento non mi fa sentire sereno, il futuro. Posso cercare di immedesimarmi in una modalità "protezione" per forzarmi a farmelo andare bene comunque, se questo è per tutelare lei - cosa di cui ormai sto tentando di convincermi anche io perchè mi sento un mezzo imbecille, visto che tutti qui avete le idee chiare tranne me (non sono ironico, mi pare semplicemente evidente). Come dicevo, è scegliere adesso, che fa paura. Ma qualcuno ha scritto giustamente che non ho molto tempo, a questo punto, per fare una scelta definitiva. Allora parlatemi di questa scelta, spiegatemi, convincetemi che posso autorizzarmi a mentire.* Ficcatemi in testa a forza che è la cosa migliore che posso fare per proteggerla. *Nel frattempo, mi sento un mascalzone a cui vengono impartite le istruzioni per un colpo, ma a questo punto credo che siano fatti miei.
> Scusate i toni sarcastici, apprezzo davvero i vostri interventi, ma contemporaneamente comincio a sentirmi cinico, ed anche un po' patetico.


Io sono stata tradita, a lungo, e neppure ha confessato, l'ho saputo dalla sua squallida amica, certo, col senno del poi avrei voluto saperlo immediatamente, all'inizio, ma visto che le cose sono andate diversamente, che la scoperta è stata devastante, che dopo un anno ci penso ancora centinaia di volte al giorno, che ho sbagliato a NON sbatterlo fuori di casa nell'ira dei primi momenti, che la mia vita non è più la stessa, ma nemmeno la sua, credimi, ed è peggiore della mia, lo capisco ogni volta che lo guardo in determinati modi, beh, nel tuo caso, penso proprio che il SILENZIO, sia d'obbligo. Non per te, ma per il suo bene. Se proprio non resisti, lasciala, ma non confessarle il tradimento. Penserebbe al vostro passato come ad una lunga lunghissima finzione.


----------



## Sole (27 Agosto 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io sono stata tradita, a lungo, e neppure ha confessato, l'ho saputo dalla sua squallida amica, certo, col senno del poi avrei voluto saperlo immediatamente, all'inizio, ma visto che le cose sono andate diversamente, che la scoperta è stata devastante, che dopo un anno ci penso ancora centinaia di volte al giorno, che ho sbagliato a NON sbatterlo fuori di casa nell'ira dei primi momenti, che la mia vita non è più la stessa, ma nemmeno la sua, credimi, ed è peggiore della mia, lo capisco ogni volta che lo guardo in determinati modi, beh, nel tuo caso, penso proprio che il SILENZIO, sia d'obbligo. Non per te, ma per il suo bene. *Se proprio non resisti, lasciala, ma non confessarle il tradimento. Penserebbe al vostro passato come ad una lunga lunghissima finzione*.


Chi è stato tradito vede la cosa dal punto di vista di lei.
Ma io non credo che questo aiuti Giorgio.
Giorgio deve innanzitutto occuparsi di sé, ridimensionare ciò che ha fatto e lenire il dolore che si porta dentro.
La sua donna è una persona adulta e vaccinata e saprà fare i conti con quello che le riserva la vita. Come abbiamo fatto in tanti qui dentro. Come è costretto a fare chi è tradito.
Resta il fatto che qui non c'è lei, ma Giorgio. E penso sia lui ad aver bisogno d'aiuto, innanzitutto. E io sono convinta che abbia bisogno in primis di capire cosa possa farlo stare meglio, per sé e per la sua donna.


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Chi è stato tradito vede la cosa dal punto di vista di lei.
> Ma io non credo che questo aiuti Giorgio.
> Giorgio deve innanzitutto occuparsi di sé, ridimensionare ciò che ha fatto e lenire il dolore che si porta dentro.
> La sua donna è una persona adulta e vaccinata e saprà fare i conti con quello che le riserva la vita. Come abbiamo fatto in tanti qui dentro. Come è costretto a fare chi è tradito.
> Resta il fatto che qui non c'è lei, ma Giorgio. *E penso sia lui ad aver bisogno d'aiuto, innanzitutto. E io sono convinta che abbia bisogno in primis di capire cosa possa farlo stare meglio, per sé e per la sua donna*.



La vedo come te (ecchetelodicoaffà? :inlove!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2013)

Giorgio
Se una cosa successa sette anni fa ti ha segnato così a fondo dev'essere stata un'esperienza terrificante per te...


Vorrei un attimo riflettere sulle verità scandalose.

A volte noi possiamo dire la verità con l'unico intento di ferire l'altro.
Difficile dire una verità oggettiva.

Senza cadere nell'ideologia.

Quel l'uomo che disse al giudice gobbo...lei ha una gobba...finì dentro per insulto alla corte....

Insomma verità...

Io posso dire a mia moglie senti anche se gli anni passano tuttavia hai ancora un fisico invidiabile...
Ma posso anche dire...ben cara che culo pieno di cellulite che hai eh? 
Posso dire quando ti ho conosciuto pesavi venti kili in meno eh?

Sono tutte verità...

TI ho tradito perchè sei poco porca in leto...
Verità no?

Mi spiace ma a casa mia condividere è tutta un'altra faccenda...
Dobbiamo sempre chiederci a chi ci rivolgiamo e come ci rivolgiamo...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (27 Agosto 2013)

Sei uno slave perfetto. C'entra più il masochismo, la voglia di sentirsi una merdina, che la voglia di trasparenza.


----------



## feather (28 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io sono quella che avrebbe tanto voluto che mio marito me le dicesse di sua volontà. Una confessione liberatoria per lui e per me, ma erano cose "inconfessabili" a suo dire e non avrebbe mai parlato se non messo alle strette.
> Appunto: per lo stesso motivo tuo.


Si, ma tu l'hai messo alle strette perché avevi intuito e volevi sapere la verità. Questo è il tuo carattere e il tuo modo di affrontare la vita.
Lei invece, che pur sette anni fa a sospettato, mi pare di capire non gli abbia mai fatto una domanda diretta dopo di allora. Questo mi fa credere che preferisca mettere una pietra sopra a quello che (nella sua testa forse) è stato, ai suoi sospetti e pensare piuttosto a un futuro. I sospetti li ha avuti e li ha messi in un cassetto, evidentemente preferisce così. Anche questa credo sia una scelta da rispettare.


----------



## feather (28 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> E così ribadisco: la prima cosa che devi fare, è capire perché sei tanto tormentato. Escludere che questa tua inquietudine sia un fatto tuo personale, il frutto di una tua debolezza.


Qui hai detto una cosa importantissima!
Hai ragione da vendere.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> E così ribadisco: la prima cosa che devi fare, è capire perché sei tanto tormentato. Escludere che questa tua inquietudine sia un fatto tuo personale, il frutto di una tua debolezza.
> 
> Perché niente di quello che lei dirà o farà quando le racconterai tutto, potrà guarirti, se quello che ho ipotizzato è vero.
> 
> ...


Ora che sto recuperando un po' di lucidità, mi rendo conto che hai validi argomenti. E ti ringrazio, perchè lo vedo che stai cercando di aiutarmi davvero.
Ora che non sono più (almeno per il momento) soffocato dalla paura, mi rendo conto che effettivamente c'è molta carne al fuoco: nella mia testa ci sono sia i fantasmi del passato, sia le insicurezze per il futuro. Per quanto riguarda il passato, beh, purtroppo è quello su cui credo di poter lavorare meno. Le mie paure (una tra tutte, quella descritta da Diletta, ovvero che questa storia venga fuori per qualche assurda combinazione del destino fuori dal mio controllo) sono probabilmente legate al mio vecchio io: so che non posso cancellarlo, ma che al limite posso solo cercare di accettarlo, accettare di sentirmi cambiato e lasciare che il tempo sbiadisca definitivamente ciò che nella mia vita vorrei non aver fatto.
Il futuro è qualcosa di ancora diverso. Nei momenti di debolezza ho la visione di strade diverse che si distendono a partire da questo presente, e proseguono verso direzioni diverse. Ora le vedo come possibilità definite, come se si trattasse semplicemente di sceglierne una e seguirla per il resto dei miei giorni. Ma so che non è così: che saranno le mie scelte e gli eventi che da me non dipendono a modellare quest'esistenza un momento alla volta. E so che non posso esercitare su questi scenari il controllo che vorrei.
La cosa che più mi atterrisce è la responsabilità di prendere una decisione per lei, la consapevolezza di dovere e voler prendermi carico di quelle che ancora sono le sue debolezze e fragilità, che ora non condizionano più la sua vita, ma sono affidate al nostro piccolo quotidiano, alla nostra intimità. Qualcuno ha detto giustamente che ora lei è una persona "fatta", in grado di provvedere a se stessa. E' vero, rispetto a molti anni fa adesso lei è forte. Ma temo che io rappresenti il suo tallone d'Achille, una breccia che potrebbe intaccare nuovamente la struttura della sua personalità. E so che preferirei perderla, piuttosto che spegnerne lo sguardo per sempre.
Poi c'è altro ancora, ovvero l'immagine della nostra relazione. Come ho già detto ci sono cose che vorrei migliorare. Aspetti su cui, dopo tanti anni, non abbiamo ancora lavorato. Che sono ancora legati a quei blocchi che all'inizio della nostra storia non sapevamo come affrontare. Cose che ho messo da parte con gli anni, perchè non intaccano il bene che ci vogliamo, la felicità di averci accanto. E su cui ora sarei pronto a soprassedere e basta. Ma so che, volendo, avremmo ancora molto su cui lavorare assieme, per arrivare ad ulteriori traguardi come coppia. Mi piacerebbe molto affrontare, ora, questi sospesi, ma so che in questo momento non ci riuscirei. Sarebbe come chiederle qualcosa in cambio di una menzogna. E' un problema che, quando e se deciderò di affrontarlo, mi riporterà alle mie colpe. Oggi, davvero, non mi sento degno di chiederle di cambiare qualcosa per me (e per noi). So di avere un grosso debito con lei, che durerà per sempre, o almeno è quello che mi racconto (e mi sono raccontato anche allora) per riuscire a rimuovere l'accaduto.
Poi arriviamo a me, all'accetazione di quello che sono - pur ancora in divenire - rispetto alle mie aspettative, rispetto agli schemi (quelli rigidi, di cui si parlava qualche post addietro) che ho ereditato dalla mia educazione. E questo è un lavoro che non finirà mai, anche se sono possibilista sul fatto che non ponga degli ostacoli insormontabili alla nostra relazione. La psicologa cui mi sono rivolto, dopo qualche incontro dedicato a parlare quasi unicamente del mio tradimento, mi ha suggerito che non c'era bisogno di approfondire oltre questo singolo aspetto, ma piuttosto di dedicare del tempo, se avessi voluto, a studiare la mia crescita e trasformazione, alla percezione dei successi e delle aspettative disattese. Mi sembra marginale ora, ma so che potrebbe influenzare la scelta tra confessione e silenzio. Certo, è difficile trovare a ciascuno di questi aspetti un posto funzionale, ed ora, con l'urgenza di queste preoccupazioni, scegliere una strada per andare avanti. Mi sembra che qualsiasi cosa richieda del tempo che non mi sembra di avere - se gli attacchi di panico sono cessati, al momento rimane una buona dose di paranoia. Credo che al momento l'unica soluzione sia di cercare degli appigli lungo il percorso che sceglierò: non sono in grado di prendere alcuna decisione a medio-lungo termine. In questo, già mi state dando una mano. Non sottovaluterò i vostri consigli.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Agosto 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Si, ma tu l'hai messo alle strette perché avevi intuito e volevi sapere la verità. Questo è il tuo carattere e il tuo modo di affrontare la vita.
> Lei invece, che pur sette anni fa a sospettato, mi pare di capire non gli abbia mai fatto una domanda diretta dopo di allora. Questo mi fa credere che preferisca mettere una pietra sopra a quello che (nella sua testa forse) è stato, ai suoi sospetti e pensare piuttosto a un futuro. I sospetti li ha avuti e li ha messi in un cassetto, evidentemente preferisce così. Anche questa credo sia una scelta da rispettare.


Ai tempi, una domanda diretta me l'ha fatta. Sono riuscito a mentire soltanto perchè ha formulato al presente, quando in realtà tutta la faccenda s'era già chiusa. Una domanda simile me l'ha fatta qualche tempo fa, ma allora è stato più facile perchè si trattava quasi di una battuta. Comunque sì, ho mentito entrambe le volte.

Se la prima volta mi è sembrato che lei accettasse la mia risposta come vera *perchè desiderava che fosse vera*, sulla seconda non so cosa dire. Perchè la seconda volta non c'era sospetto, c'era soltanto curiosità. O almeno a me è parsa tale.

Ma ogni tanto ho un tarlo: che lei, in realtà, abbia capito. Se non tutto, quello che basta. Mi rendo conto che probabilmente è solo la mia coscienza a suggerirmi quest'impressione, che probabilmente se così fosse non saremmo qui. Eppure a volte mi pare che a quel periodo risalgano alcune insicurezze inaffrontate, alcuni silenzi diventati inviolabili. Ma probabilmente non è così: risalgono a prima di allora, sono ancora - come dicevo poco fa - piccoli problemi che da allora non abbiamo ritenuto indispensabile risolvere. Ma a volte queste impressioni mi condizionano, mi lasciano credere che, dovessimo mai affrontare il discorso, la sua non sarebbe un'indagine, ma la ricerca di una conferma. Mi rendo conto che c'è ancora gran paranoia nella mia testa, e che sto immaginando molto, ma a volte ho l'impressione che lei mi abbia scelto a prescindere, che come dici abbia deciso di abbandonare i dubbi che pure ha avuto. Ecco, ora non riesco a sostenere quest'immagine e le sue implicazioni, sto ricominciando a tremare. Mi prendo una pausa per riflettere.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Agosto 2013)

Aggiungo un'altra cosa, e qui sto scrivendo per me stesso. Supponiamo che io "mi perdoni", che come mi ha suggerito anche la psicologa possa considerare quanto è successo funzionale all'armonia che abbiamo raggiunto in questo periodo.

Ma come ti (mi) chiedi anche tu, sarei pronto - ora - a reggere le conseguenze di una tempesta del genere? Come hai intuito, no, non lo sono assolutamente. Non sono pronto a perderla, ad esempio, e se è per questo dubito che lo sarò in futuro. Anche se a me sembra questa la parte egoistica: mi sembra quasi che se avesse lei tutti gli elementi per decidere se rimanere o lasciarmi, allora "lasciare che sia" sarebbe più vero. Ma ovviamente non sono pronto nemmeno a lasciarla nel baratro della disperazione. Insomma, non sono pronto a farle del male, non lo sarò mai. Come non sono pronto a distruggere questa storia, è l'ultima cosa che desidero. Non sono pronto a continuare a vivere sapendo di aver rovinato tutto in questo modo. Per paura.

Prima pensavo che forse, in questi anni di sospensione (non saprei come definirli, mi viene a mente il concetto di stanby, ma non è vero - mi trovavo in una via di mezzo tra la rimozione e il ridimensionamento forse, o come hai detto anche tu forse riuscivo a contestualizzare, nei momenti di dubbio) ho semplicemente sostenuto un atteggiamento più vicino di quanto pensassi a quello che tu mi indichi dovrei cercare, per essere sufficientemente pronto a parlare. Ovvero, le rare volte che ripensavo a quel periodo (per assurdo, in qualche modo avevo davvero "dimenticato") lo sentivo come qualcosa di estraneo, e se vogliamo anche di "inerte". Mi sentivo comunque nel pieno delle mie facoltà e della mia operatività, e psicologicamente solido.

Di certo non sono ancora del tutto lucido, ormai lo capisco dalla paura residua. Quando cerco di mettere ordine tra i pensieri di quel periodo, qualsiasi elemento mi fornisce il punto di partenza per un delirio che porta al sentirmi minacciato da quanto accaduto, in un modo o nell'altro. Tra l'altro, non stessi parlando di me, mi verrebbe anche da pensare che più passerà tempo, più quell'episodio si allontanerà dalle vite di quanti ha coinvolto, quindi il tempo in questo senso dovrebbe sembrarmi un alleato. Ma ovviamente visto che si sta ragionando di me, inizio ad avvitarmi e a perdere la strada.

Hai ragione, è comunque ancora troppo presto. Mi serve tempo, è evidente. Mi impegnerò prima di tutto, a questo punto, a cercare di ritrovare ulteriore lucidità. Ora come ora sono bloccato, non si va da nessuna parte. 

Grazie, intanto.


----------



## viola di mare (28 Agosto 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ai tempi, una domanda diretta me l'ha fatta. Sono riuscito a mentire soltanto perchè ha formulato al presente, quando in realtà tutta la faccenda s'era già chiusa. Una domanda simile me l'ha fatta qualche tempo fa, ma allora è stato più facile perchè si trattava quasi di una battuta. Comunque sì, ho mentito entrambe le volte.
> 
> Se la prima volta mi è sembrato che lei accettasse la mia risposta come vera *perchè desiderava che fosse vera*, sulla seconda non so cosa dire. Perchè la seconda volta non c'era sospetto, c'era soltanto curiosità. O almeno a me è parsa tale.
> 
> Ma ogni tanto ho un tarlo: che lei, in realtà, abbia capito. Se non tutto, quello che basta. Mi rendo conto che probabilmente è solo la mia coscienza a suggerirmi quest'impressione, che probabilmente se così fosse non saremmo qui. Eppure a volte mi pare che a quel periodo risalgano alcune insicurezze inaffrontate, alcuni silenzi diventati inviolabili. Ma probabilmente non è così: risalgono a prima di allora, sono ancora - come dicevo poco fa - piccoli problemi che da allora non abbiamo ritenuto indispensabile risolvere. Ma a volte queste impressioni mi condizionano, mi lasciano credere che, dovessimo mai affrontare il discorso, la sua non sarebbe un'indagine, ma la ricerca di una conferma. Mi rendo conto che c'è ancora gran paranoia nella mia testa, e che sto immaginando molto, ma a volte ho l'impressione che lei mi abbia scelto a prescindere, che come dici abbia deciso di abbandonare i dubbi che pure ha avuto. Ecco, ora non riesco a sostenere quest'immagine e le sue implicazioni, sto ricominciando a tremare. Mi prendo una pausa per riflettere.



e se lei avesse veramente intuito e ci fosse passata sopra perchè comunque è lei che ha scelto di voler restare con te? 

sei molto introspettivo, direi troppo e sicuramente starti accanto non è lavoro da poco...

rifletti magari ha scelto lei per tutti e due, si è fatta andare bene un sospetto per amor tuo e suo...

impegnati a mettere la prima pietra per costruire un rapporto dove vengano discusse anche quelle cose che avete lasciato in un angolo, per migliorare la vostra storia 

e perdonati per 7 anni fa...

non riesco più a trovare un modo per dirtelo

non distruggere quello che di bello ed intimo c'è tra voi...


----------



## Diletta (28 Agosto 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Si, ma tu l'hai messo alle strette perché avevi intuito e volevi sapere la verità. Questo è il tuo carattere e il tuo modo di affrontare la vita.
> Lei invece, che pur sette anni fa a sospettato, mi pare di capire non gli abbia mai fatto una domanda diretta dopo di allora. Questo mi fa credere che preferisca mettere una pietra sopra a quello che (nella sua testa forse) è stato, ai suoi sospetti e pensare piuttosto a un futuro. I sospetti li ha avuti e li ha messi in un cassetto, evidentemente preferisce così. Anche questa credo sia una scelta da rispettare.





Certamente, qualche sospetto lei lo avrà sicuramente covato, ma poi ha preferito lasciar perdere.
E' normale che ci si voglia proteggere dal dolore.
Anche la sua è una scelta da rispettare, ma anche quella di Giorgio, se decidesse di aprirsi liberandosi la coscienza.
Penso che non ci sia una regola universalmente valida in questi casi, certo, se si andasse a vedere solo il principio morale, gli idealismi e gli adempimenti che bisogna seguire come credenti ti dovrei dire che Giorgio deve assolutamente rivelarsi.
Ma non glielo dirò mai in questi termini...gli ho detto quello che farei senz'altro io perché sono fatta in questo modo.
Anche lui è una persona sensibile e profonda, una che si analizza molto, quindi sono in sintonia con lui per questo.

Un grande legame d'amore non dovrebbe temere un incidente di percorso che, tra l'altro, è stato funzionale per la loro crescita come coppia. Una vera coppia riesce a comprendere e ad accettare una mancanza perché siamo tutti umani e tutti manchevoli e perfettibili.
Io ho ragionato molto su questo, però ho dovuto fare un lungo e difficile percorso, perché la delusione è tanta e anche questa è umana. 

Quindi: siamo al punto di prima...possiamo solo farlo riflettere con le nostre diversità di vedute, quello che non gli augurerò mai è di continuare a vivere sentendo forte quel peso sulla sua anima perché non è giusto e non se lo merita affatto. 
L'amore è così bello e può essere anche effimero per non essere goduto pienamente con la giusta serenità.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2013)

Non sto paragonando le due cose ma sto risalendo alle scuole di pensiero che sono alla base di certe linee di condotta.
Negli USA, almeno vedendo film e telefilm, si ritiene che l'individualità e la libertà di scelta individuale e la verità siano prioritarie a ogni costo, al punto che a un malato terminale si dice spietatamente la verità.
Da noi si ritiene che il benessere psicologico sia prioritario e che più che l'individuo coinvolto siano le persone a lui vicino in grado di valutare se metterlo a conoscenza della verità e quasi nessuno dei malati terminali viene messo a conoscenza del suo stato.
Io ho sempre pensato di voler sapere e che avrei vissuto come un tradimento, ancor più doloroso della malattia, essere tenuta all'oscuro del mio stato di salute. 
Cosa sta alla base del tacere? Il pensiero che tanto non ci si può fare nulla e quindi perché amareggiare quel che tocca vivere? Quindi si parla se si sa che il malato potrebbe utilizzare diversamente il suo tempo se avesse la certezza che è limitato.
Eppure ci sono persone che hanno tutti gli elementi per capire e non capiscono, non vogliono capire e persone che riescono ad attivarsi e a conoscere la verità anche se ben occultata.
Già la posizione di tua moglie su questa questione può darti degli elementi per valutare come potrebbe prenderla.
Cosa potrebbe fare ora tua moglie dopo sette anni?
Forse solo soffrire.
La tua esigenza è di costruire una nuova relazione basata sulla sincerità e la trasparenza. Ma costruiresti o distruggeresti?


----------



## devastata (28 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Chi è stato tradito vede la cosa dal punto di vista di lei.
> Ma io non credo che questo aiuti Giorgio.
> Giorgio deve innanzitutto occuparsi di sé, ridimensionare ciò che ha fatto e lenire il dolore che si porta dentro.
> La sua donna è una persona adulta e vaccinata e saprà fare i conti con quello che le riserva la vita. Come abbiamo fatto in tanti qui dentro. Come è costretto a fare chi è tradito.
> Resta il fatto che qui non c'è lei, ma Giorgio. E penso sia lui ad aver bisogno d'aiuto, innanzitutto. E io sono convinta che abbia bisogno in primis di capire cosa possa farlo stare meglio, per sé e per la sua donna.


Non è detto però che, quello che farà stare meglio lui, varrà anche per la sua compagna, anzi, lui confessando potrà forse stare meglio, ma potrebbe ritrovarsi solo.


----------



## Nicole (29 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Giorgio
> Se una cosa successa sette anni fa ti ha segnato così a fondo dev'essere stata un'esperienza terrificante per te...
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto
Ciao Giorgio, secondo me devi capire se per te una relazione sincera e onesta è una relazione in cui ci si dice tutto oppure è una relazione in cui si lavora verso la stessa direzione, con onestà, ma come esseri separati e autonomi ognuno con i propri mostri e scheletri. Chiederti se tu hai bisogno, per sentirti limpido davanti ai suoi occhi, di dirle tutto, oppure se puoi sentirti limpido per il fatto che stai lavorando con lei nella stessa direzione, non hai secondi fini, non la manipoli per ottenere cose che non dichiari. 
Se tu capisci questo, se tu capisci per cosa sei portato o in cosa credi, la decisione verrà da se ... e non avrai molte alternative


----------



## Diletta (29 Agosto 2013)

Nicole ha detto:


> Quoto
> Ciao Giorgio, secondo me devi capire se per te una relazione sincera e onesta è una relazione in cui ci si dice tutto oppure è una relazione in cui si lavora verso la stessa direzione, con onestà, ma come esseri separati e autonomi ognuno con i propri mostri e scheletri. Chiederti se tu hai bisogno, per sentirti limpido davanti ai suoi occhi, di dirle tutto, oppure se puoi sentirti limpido per il fatto che stai lavorando con lei nella stessa direzione, non hai secondi fini, non la manipoli per ottenere cose che non dichiari.
> Se tu capisci questo, se tu capisci per cosa sei portato o in cosa credi, la decisione verrà da se ... e non avrai molte alternative




Quoto tutto!!:up::up:


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non è detto però che, quello che farà stare meglio lui, varrà anche per la sua compagna, anzi, lui confessando potrà forse stare meglio, ma potrebbe ritrovarsi solo.


Certo. Infatti io credo che prima di fare un passo del genere Giorgio debba pacificarsi innanzitutto con se stesso.

Poi, se desidera davvero confessare, deve prepararsi ad assumersi ogni responsabilità del caso.

Vedere la sofferenza del proprio partner e sapere di esserne la causa può essere devastante e non fa svanire i rimorsi, anzi. A volte li moltiplica.

Solo se si è armati di una solida e lucida consapevolezza e si sa esattamente dove si vuole andare, allora si può sopportare tutto. Perché si è sicuri di ciò che si vuole. E si è disposti a sopportare ogni conseguenza, anche la più pesante.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

*non so se Giorgiocan legge ancora...*

... nel caso: fatti i fatti tuoi.
Ti pesa quello che hai fatto? Fatti tuoi.
Ti pesa adesso perchè hai pensato che se avessi avuto maggior fiducia nella tua compagna magari lei sarebbe uscita dal bozzolo pure prima? fatti tuoi.
Ti pesa perchè ti senti la coscienza sporca? Ti senti in difetto verso di lei? Anche questi sono fatti tuoi.
Se hai sbagliato il problema è tuo, non è facendolo diventare anche di qualcun altro che rimedierai o che verrà cancellato.
Tu vuoi un'assoluzione: te la dò io, ne ho facoltà come chiunque.
Vai in pace e fai tesoro della tua esperienza.
Non è grave commettere un errore: è grave non aver imparato un accidente dall'errore commesso.


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2013)

un sunto della situazione iniziale e attuale pleaseeeeeeeee!!!!! apa:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> un sunto della situazione iniziale e attuale pleaseeeeeeeee!!!!! apa:


Basta il primo post.


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Settembre 2013)

Sì, vi leggo ancora. Solo che per motivi pratici riesco a rispondervi soltanto quando mi trovo da solo. Da qualche giorno sono un po' più calmo, ovvero mi sono reso conto che come dite l'emergenza non è tanto decidere subito il da farsi, ma cercare di capire qualcosa di più.
Quindi, durante la settimana, mi sono concentrato solo sulla costruttività della nostra relazione. Nella mia testa sto cercando di mettere a fuoco ed isolare tutti gli aspetti su cui vorrei migliorare io e su cui vorrei lavorassimo come coppia. Non è facile, perchè naturalmente rimango molto tormentato, e continuo a dover affrontare le giornate "a pezzettini". Dopo il panico, quello che sto sperimentando ora assomiglia di più alla tristezza, o alla malinconia. Sento il bisogno di comprendermi, in parte di consolarmi. D'altra parte, non credo riuscirò a sentirmi in pace con questi pensieri in testa.
Sono un po' perplesso sull'argomento lucidità: si dice che i pazzi non sanno di esserlo; io per la prima volta mi accorgo di non essere razionale solo a causa dei miei crolli, quando mediamente mi sembrerebbe di essere "presente". Quindi mi rendo conto che qualcosa ancora non va, anche se non ho ancora capito cosa posso farci. Quando dite - giustamente - che non è il caso di prendere decisioni, prima di aver recuperato saldamente il controllo, non so bene cosa immaginare. Temo che sulla questione non lo recupererò mai, un completo stato di lucidità. E questo mi dà da pensare che non sono nemmeno pronto alle conseguenze di una scelta, in questo momento, benchè mi sia sforzato di immaginare tutti gli scenari possibili. Quindi sospendo questo lavoro per un po', altrimenti vado via di testa. Cerco invece di concentrarmi sul presente, sull'immediato. Cerco di guardare al presente con oggettività, anche se mi sento un po' un robot. Ma credo sia naturale, a questo punto, sentirsi un po' "staccati" dalla realtà. 
Se non do fastidio, continuerò ad usare questo spazio per fare il punto, per rivolgermi a me stesso oltre che a voi. So che, qualsiasi cosa accada, devo recuperare: sarebbe inutile cercare di salvare la mia relazione se poi non avessi risorse personali da investire. Quindi, cerco di concentrarmi sul mio recupero, prima di fare qualsiasi altra mossa.

Nel frattempo, ancora grazie.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sì, vi leggo ancora. Solo che per motivi pratici riesco a rispondervi soltanto quando mi trovo da solo. Da qualche giorno sono un po' più calmo, ovvero mi sono reso conto che come dite l'emergenza non è tanto decidere subito il da farsi, ma cercare di capire qualcosa di più.
> Quindi, durante la settimana, mi sono concentrato solo sulla costruttività della nostra relazione. Nella mia testa sto cercando di mettere a fuoco ed isolare tutti gli aspetti su cui vorrei migliorare io e su cui vorrei lavorassimo come coppia. Non è facile, perchè naturalmente rimango molto tormentato, e continuo a dover affrontare le giornate "a pezzettini". Dopo il panico, quello che sto sperimentando ora assomiglia di più alla tristezza, o alla malinconia. Sento il bisogno di comprendermi, in parte di consolarmi. D'altra parte, non credo riuscirò a sentirmi in pace con questi pensieri in testa.
> Sono un po' perplesso sull'argomento lucidità: si dice che i pazzi non sanno di esserlo; io per la prima volta mi accorgo di non essere razionale solo a causa dei miei crolli, quando mediamente mi sembrerebbe di essere "presente". Quindi mi rendo conto che qualcosa ancora non va, anche se non ho ancora capito cosa posso farci. Quando dite - giustamente - che non è il caso di prendere decisioni, prima di aver recuperato saldamente il controllo, non so bene cosa immaginare. Temo che sulla questione non lo recupererò mai, un completo stato di lucidità. E questo mi dà da pensare che non sono nemmeno pronto alle conseguenze di una scelta, in questo momento, benchè mi sia sforzato di immaginare tutti gli scenari possibili. Quindi sospendo questo lavoro per un po', altrimenti vado via di testa. Cerco invece di concentrarmi sul presente, sull'immediato. Cerco di guardare al presente con oggettività, anche se mi sento un po' un robot. Ma credo sia naturale, a questo punto, sentirsi un po' "staccati" dalla realtà.
> Se non do fastidio, continuerò ad usare questo spazio per fare il punto, per rivolgermi a me stesso oltre che a voi. So che, qualsiasi cosa accada, *devo recuperare: sarebbe inutile cercare di salvare la mia relazione se poi non avessi risorse personali da investire*. Quindi, cerco di concentrarmi sul mio recupero, prima di fare qualsiasi altra mossa.
> ...


:up:


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Settembre 2013)

Continua il mio piccolo diario, che spero mi farà bene. Nell'irrealtà di questa situazione ho pensieri in ogni direzione: su di me, su di lei, sui miei genitori e la mia educazione, sulle convenzioni, sulle regole e le loro eccezioni, più o meno taciute, più o meno comuni. Provo a fissarli, a processarli, ad accettarli e poi lasciarli scorrere via.

Uno dei problemi che ancora non so come superare è la programmazione a medio-lungo termine. Diciamo che evito il problema, mi dà ancora troppa ansia immaginare la mia relazione, le nostre personalità e le nostre storie personali in un futuro più o meno lontano. Non è ancora il momento.

Sono sempre stato perplesso sui farmaci, ma ho cominciato ad assumere un leggero sedativo e se non altro gli attacchi di panico rimangono fuori dalla porta. Il tempo è ancora scandito ad ore, ci sono giornate buone e giornate cattive (oggi è una di queste). In genere sto cercando di lasciar sfogare la tempesta in questo mio rifugio nascosto, che non è una sistemazione permanente per l'anima, ma mi consente di andare avanti ed attendere un tempo più adatto all'azione o alla comprensione.

L'affetto è una risorsa importante, i piccoli gesti, i rituali di ogni giorno ritrovano intimità, profondità e significato. In parte sto recuperando attenzione per me stesso, ed è un aspetto di questo periodo che apprezzo. Cerco di non isolarmi, ma percepisco come misurarmi con me stesso sia adesso più importante (e più semplice) che cercare punti di riferimento esterni.

Qualcuno di voi, indirettamente, ha suggerito che esiste anche in situazioni come queste la possibilità di migliorarsi: di farne un modo per imparare qualcosa in più, per maturare forse. Sicuramente è uno dei momenti più impegnativi che io ricordi, sul piano personale, e cerco di affrontarlo come un'esperienza da fare mia, come un evento profondo. Come una piccola guerra, da cui immaginare di uscire vivi. Da cui imparare qualcosa di più sulla vita.

Torno a darmi da fare, a far lavorare la testa su qualcosa. Un saluto a tutti.


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non so nemmeno perchè scrivo qui


potevi rifletterci, prima.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Ho letto la prima pagina e la penultima, mi sembra di capire che ancora non hai detto nulla a tua moglie.

Io non direi nulla a tua moglie, da quello che ho letto non hai la capacità di reggere ad una situazione che potrebbe sfuggirti di mano, se tua moglie la prende male, ma male male, a parere mio tu non saresti in grado di sostenere una determinata situazione. 

Io mi concentrerei su me stesso per ritrovare un certo equilibrio, lo farei in primis per me stesso e in secundus ( grazie google) per quell'amore di cui parli e sembra esserci per tua moglie. 

Ritrovare se stessi sarebbe la migliore azione d'amore per tua moglie. Se non per te, cosa che ritengo essenziale, fallo anche per la persona che dici di amare. Forse mi sono ripetuto.


----------



## Diletta (10 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Continua il mio piccolo diario, che spero mi farà bene. Nell'irrealtà di questa situazione ho pensieri in ogni direzione: su di me, su di lei, sui miei genitori e la mia educazione, sulle convenzioni, sulle regole e le loro eccezioni, più o meno taciute, più o meno comuni. Provo a fissarli, a processarli, ad accettarli e poi lasciarli scorrere via.
> 
> Uno dei problemi che ancora non so come superare è la programmazione a medio-lungo termine. Diciamo che evito il problema, mi dà ancora troppa ansia immaginare la mia relazione, le nostre personalità e le nostre storie personali in un futuro più o meno lontano. Non è ancora il momento.
> 
> ...




Il lavoro che fai su te stesso è indice di una personalità profonda, ma te l'ho già detto vero?
E' vero, questa esperienza ti insegnerà qualcosa come tutti gli eventi che segnano l'animo, ti accrescerà come individuo, diverrai una persona migliore. 
Siamo tutti in divenire...
Sbalorditivo come l'educazione e l'ambiente dove si cresce ci plasmi e ci faccia diventare individui unici.
A me sarebbe piaciuto molto essere una persona più leggera, non superficiale, ma meno incline a rendere sempre e comunque conto a me stessa con severità e rigore, lo stesso rigore che non richiedo agli altri che mi circondano.
Pensa che se io fossi al posto di mio marito (ipotesi assurda), che me ne ha combinate di tutti i colori in gioventù, quando ero al culmine dell'innamoramento, non avrei più pace fino alla fine della mia vita e dico sempre che mai vorrei essere al suo posto, ma lui non comprende poiché ha un concetto diverso di coppia e di rapporto affettivo e non prova rimorsi.
Lui ha assorbito in pieno un'altra cultura che vedeva il maschio legittimato a fare certe cose considerate normali e, anzi, esperienze formative per un uomo e lui ha maturato di conseguenza una forma mentale completamente diversa dalla mia. Il fatto che lui abbia deciso, ad un certo punto, di sposarsi e di mettere la testa a posto lo fa inorgoglire e gli ha permesso di costruirsi uno schema mentale autoreferenziale inespugnabile.
Continua a misurarti con te stesso, col tempo ti si aprirà la via da seguire più consona a te, ma non volerti troppo male...hai imparato che il tradimento non è per tutti e che a te ha fatto molto male.
Non ci puoi fare nulla perché sei fatto così, devi imparare ad accettarti come io so che certe cose non me le posso permettere, anche se volessi, perché non fanno parte di me stessa.
Quando ti vorrai più bene la soluzione verrà da sola.


----------



## Sole (10 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Il lavoro che fai su te stesso è indice di una personalità profonda, ma te l'ho già detto vero?
> E' vero, questa esperienza ti insegnerà qualcosa come tutti gli eventi che segnano l'animo, ti accrescerà come individuo, diverrai una persona migliore.
> Siamo tutti in divenire...
> Sbalorditivo come l'educazione e l'ambiente dove si cresce ci plasmi e ci faccia diventare individui unici.
> ...


Grande verità.

Su alcuni tradire ha effetti più devastanti dell'essere traditi.


----------



## Sole (10 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto la prima pagina e la penultima, mi sembra di capire che ancora non hai detto nulla a tua moglie.
> 
> Io non direi nulla a tua moglie, da quello che ho letto non hai la capacità di reggere ad una situazione che potrebbe sfuggirti di mano, se tua moglie la prende male, ma male male, a parere mio tu non saresti in grado di sostenere una determinata situazione.
> 
> ...


Penso anch'io.


----------



## Leda (10 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Il lavoro che fai su te stesso è indice di una personalità profonda, ma te l'ho già detto vero?
> E' vero, questa esperienza ti insegnerà qualcosa come tutti gli eventi che segnano l'animo, ti accrescerà come individuo, diverrai una persona migliore.
> Siamo tutti in divenire...
> Sbalorditivo come l'educazione e l'ambiente dove si cresce ci plasmi e ci faccia diventare individui unici.
> ...


Quoto e approvo.
Hai cambiato marcia, Diletta


----------



## tesla (10 Settembre 2013)

sintetizzo il mio pensiero:

non dire niente, distruggeresti inutilmente quello che hai.
spegni un attimino il cervello, perchè va bene pianificare, ma la tua riflessione sembra una masturbazione ossessiva (di cervello).
mamma mia.
siediti un minuto senza pensare e  goditi la vita, sei da 10 anni con una persona molto in gamba.
goditelo, santo cielo


----------



## Diletta (11 Settembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> sintetizzo il mio pensiero:
> 
> non dire niente, distruggeresti inutilmente quello che hai.
> spegni un attimino il cervello, perchè va bene pianificare, ma la tua riflessione sembra una masturbazione ossessiva (di cervello).
> ...



Tesla,
i pensieri invasivi si chiamano ossessioni e quando, per un meccanismo che si inceppa nel cervello, entrano a forza, forse andrebbe considerato un aiuto farmacologico.
E' come se il cervello fosse in loop, difficile spegnerlo con la sola forza di volontà.        
Giorgio lo vorrebbe tanto fare...


----------



## Annuccia (11 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non so nemmeno perchè scrivo qui, visto che tutto quel che sto leggendo sui forum mi sta probabilmente incasinando il cervello e basta. Ma tant'è, sentiamo anche questa campana, prima di quella del mio funerale.
> 
> Premessa: insultatemi pure, non mi tocca. Io mi riservo già un trattamento peggiore.
> 
> ...




scusa troppo lungo....:blank:

minchia quanto scrivete...

qualcuno con il dono della sintesi(simy, conte, gas...)
può aiutarmi?
baci


----------



## contepinceton (11 Settembre 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa troppo lungo....:blank:
> 
> minchia quanto scrivete...
> 
> ...


Visto che mi evochi?
Ma cosa mi dai in cambio?

Dugento anni fa lui ha fatto una mattana con una...
Dugento anni dopo gli è tornato in mente sta cosa
e ora si sente in obbligo di dirlo a lei...
Siccome lei ora è molto felice e realizzata
bisogna appunto andare a rovinare sto stato di grazia
con qualche micidiale sboronata no?

Dato che tu sei più felice di me, non è giusto e quindi zacchete no?

Quindi tu Annuccia fatti sempre vedere al colmo della felicità...
Così lui se ha qualcosa di inconfessabile te lo dice no?....

Visto?


----------



## tesla (11 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tesla,
> i pensieri invasivi si chiamano ossessioni e quando, per un meccanismo che si inceppa nel cervello, entrano a forza, forse andrebbe considerato un aiuto farmacologico.
> E' come se il cervello fosse in loop, difficile spegnerlo con la sola forza di volontà.
> Giorgio lo vorrebbe tanto fare...


si hai perfettamente ragione :up:
io giudico ossessivi tutti i suoi 10 anni, momento più momento meno.
quel suo vedere lei con grandi potenzialità inespresse, parlarne, premere sull'acceleratore, volerla cambiare, volerla diversa, volere loro due diversi  e migliori, e ora che lo sono non riuscire a goderselo perchè un tarlo deve comunque averlo e cercarlo (un tradimento di 7 anni  fa).
ci vuole per forza un aiutino psicologico o farmacologico (in subordine e se il caso consultando uno specialista)


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa troppo lungo....:blank:
> 
> minchia quanto scrivete...
> 
> ...



ha tradito la compagna tipo 7/8 anni fa... e ora vuole confessare


----------



## Sterminator (12 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ha tradito la compagna tipo 7/8 anni fa... e ora vuole confessare


Ma e' ormai prescritto, che confessa e confessa...:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma e' ormai prescritto, che confessa e confessa...:mrgreen:



eh... glielo abbiamo detto


----------



## Sterminator (12 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> eh... glielo abbiamo detto


mah....


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Il lavoro che fai su te stesso è indice di una personalità profonda, ma te l'ho già detto vero?


Sì, e ti ringrazio per le belle parole che spendi per me. Sappi che fanno bene.



> E' vero, questa esperienza ti insegnerà qualcosa come tutti gli eventi che segnano l'animo, ti accrescerà come individuo, diverrai una persona migliore.
> 
> Sbalorditivo come l'educazione e l'ambiente dove si cresce ci plasmi e ci faccia diventare individui unici.
> A me sarebbe piaciuto molto essere una persona più leggera, non superficiale, ma meno incline a rendere sempre e comunque conto a me stessa con severità e rigore, lo stesso rigore che non richiedo agli altri che mi circondano.


A questo penso tante volte. Non so se baratterei il mio modo di essere. So che ci guadagnerei probabilmente in gioia di vivere, ma non sento il bisogno di una scorciatoia che mi sollevi dal peso che a volte accumulo dentro. Sono cresciuto con una specie di curiosità per la vita (pure troppa, tante volte) che mi fa sapere di esserci, anche quando va male.



> Continua a misurarti con te stesso, col tempo ti si aprirà la via da seguire più consona a te, ma non volerti troppo male...hai imparato che *il tradimento non è per tutti e che a te ha fatto molto male*.
> Quando ti vorrai più bene la soluzione verrà da sola.


Hai 1000 volte ragione. Spero davvero che sia una lezione che riuscirò a mettere a frutto, di ritrovare ancora, in definitiva, speranza ed occasione.


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tesla,
> i pensieri invasivi si chiamano ossessioni e quando, per un meccanismo che si inceppa nel cervello, entrano a forza, forse andrebbe considerato un aiuto farmacologico.
> E' come se il cervello fosse in loop, difficile spegnerlo con la sola forza di volontà.
> Giorgio lo vorrebbe tanto fare...


Anche stavolta ci hai preso in pieno. E' esattamente quello che succede. Fortunatamente ogni tanto trovo qualche momento di quiete, e mi sembra di poter ritrovare una qualche serenità. Ieri pomeriggio è successo, dopo tanto tempo: per qualche ora di fila mi sono sentito in pace, sollevato. Ho cercato di fissare il momento, come punto di riferimento cui puntare quando invece vedo tutto nero.


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Settembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> io giudico ossessivi tutti i suoi 10 anni, momento più momento meno.
> quel suo vedere lei con grandi potenzialità inespresse, parlarne, premere sull'acceleratore, volerla cambiare, volerla diversa, volere loro due diversi  e migliori, e ora che lo sono non riuscire a goderselo perchè un tarlo deve comunque averlo e cercarlo (un tradimento di 7 anni  fa).
> ci vuole per forza un aiutino psicologico o farmacologico (in subordine e se il caso consultando uno specialista)


Non posso contraddirti, quella che riassumi è una parte concreta del problema così come lo vedo adesso. Comunque, come scrivevo negli interventi precedenti (mi rendo conto che rileggere il tutto è una palla), ho già visto più volte una specialista in terapia familiare (che mi ha consigliato esattamente quello che mi state ripetendo tutti, ovvero di rimandare la decisione - meglio ancora di starmene zitto e basta - e intanto trovare il modo di star meglio), e ho cominciato ad assumere qualcosa di leggero per l'ansia.

Mi rendo conto che dall'esterno il mio avvitamento possa sembrare puramente superfluo, ma come dice Diletta, ci sono stati d'animo che non possono essere controllati razionalmente. E' la prima volta che mi capita, pur essendo di mio abbastanza paranoico, di avere sintomi concreti collegati all'ansia, il che se devo essere sincero mi ha fatto paura e mi ha sorpreso (sono le classiche cose che finchè non capitano a te, pensi che riguardino soltanto gli altri). Sto sperimentando un approccio farmacologico leggero, concedendomi un po' di tempo per valutarne i benefici; se non basterà andrò dal medico con richieste più specifiche. Ad ogni modo so già che non può essere una soluzione permanente e definitiva. Mi auguro piuttosto di ritrovare la lucidità quanto prima. Ho sospeso ogni tentativo di razionalizzazione e programmazione fino al raggiungimento di tale obiettivo.


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma e' ormai prescritto, che confessa e confessa...:mrgreen:


Mi hai fatto sorridere! Grazie.


----------



## tesla (14 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ho sospeso ogni tentativo di razionalizzazione e programmazione fino al raggiungimento di tale obiettivo.


meno male :up:
e ti dirò di più, elimina anche dalla tua testa la parola "obiettivo" e vivi la vita senza troppe impalcature superflue.
take it easy


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ritrovare se stessi sarebbe la migliore azione d'amore per tua moglie. Se non per te, cosa che ritengo essenziale, fallo anche per la persona che dici di amare. Forse mi sono ripetuto.


Devo ammettere che quando ho letto i primi interventi del genere ho pensato: "Queste sono evidentemente persone con una sensibilità differente dalla mia, capisco dove vogliono arrivare ma a me sembra comunque una cosa sbagliata, disordinata".
Sto cominciando a cambiare idea. A capire cosa intendete quando dite che sarebbe un atto d'amore cercare semplicemente di viversela, adesso. Dopo tanto tempo e con la consapevolezza di poter star bene. Giuro che ci sto provando, e continuerò a provarci.
Oggi è dura: un brutto sogno, al mio risveglio ero quasi in panico, avrei voluto piangere. Invece giù pasticcone, e forse va un po' meglio. Vorrei sapere, a questo punto, se non sono troppo indiscreto, se qualcun altro qui ha deciso di aiutarsi (anche) coi farmaci. Sto valutando se chiedere al medico qualcosa di più specifico ed efficace di quel che prendo adesso (che comunque qualcosa fa). Magari ci apro un post.


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Settembre 2013)

*Origine e sviluppo di un trauma.*

Ieri spulciavo un forum di psichiatria, visto che mi sto interessando all'azione di determinati farmaci per capire se possono o meno fare al caso mio (ovvio che dovessi decidere di provare quella strada passerei per un parere del medico, prima). Ho letto qualcosa di interessante come risposta a qualcuno che chiedeva (ed è il mio medesimo dubbio) se vale la pena di considerare un rimedio blando prima di passare ai farmaci di sintesi specifici. In sostanza, uno psichiatra spiegava che allo stato dell'arte esistono dei farmaci pensati per problemi specifici, che andrebbero considerati "inevitabili" dal punto di vista medico, nel senso che soluzioni alternative potrebbero portare soltanto a rimandare il problema. In sostanza diceva che quando si presenta l'espressione fisiologica di un problema, questo evento non è differibile e va affrontato utilizzando "la terapia da manuale" se si vuole una buona garanzia di successo.
Questo mi fa pensare, nel mio caso, che fosse solo questione di tempo prima che emergesse tutto questo casino: come scrivevo nel post di apertura, è stato un particolare evento a scatenare l'inferno; ora penso che se non fosse stato quello, sarebbe magari successo più avanti con un altro fattore scatenante, ma che tutto quello che sto passando in definitiva non avrei comunque potuto evitarlo.
Boh, oggi sono davvero tanto confuso. Era tanto che la giornata non iniziava così male. E' evidente che quando ci si avvita in un loop conta moltissimo anche l'autosuggestione. Probabilmente, nel mio caso, dovrei aprire un altro post sulla paranoia...


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dato che tu sei più felice di me, non è giusto e quindi zacchete no?
> Visto?


Conte, te l'ho già detto: sei di un pratico che mi fa invidia. Ci scambiamo qualche neurone?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Devo ammettere che quando ho letto i primi interventi del genere ho pensato: "Queste sono evidentemente persone con una sensibilità differente dalla mia, capisco dove vogliono arrivare ma a me sembra comunque una cosa sbagliata, disordinata".
> Sto cominciando a cambiare idea. A capire cosa intendete quando dite che sarebbe un atto d'amore cercare semplicemente di viversela, adesso. Dopo tanto tempo e con la consapevolezza di poter star bene. Giuro che ci sto provando, e continuerò a provarci.
> Oggi è dura: un brutto sogno, al mio risveglio ero quasi in panico, avrei voluto piangere. Invece giù pasticcone, e forse va un po' meglio. Vorrei sapere, a questo punto, se non sono troppo indiscreto, se qualcun altro qui ha deciso di aiutarsi (anche) coi farmaci. Sto valutando se chiedere al medico qualcosa di più specifico ed efficace di quel che prendo adesso (che comunque qualcosa fa). Magari ci apro un post.



Si è parlato spesso qua dentro di assunzione di un certo tipo di farmaci, tutti se ricordo bene hanno scritto che determinati farmaci devono essere presi se necessitano, io sono d'accordo. Ma devi parlarne con un bravo medico. Si qua dentro alcuni utenti hanno preso dei farmaci. Saranno loro se leggono a risponderti, io mi sono aiutato con dei farmaci omeopatici che mi hanno aiutato tantissimo, ma è una storia che riguarda altri eventi della mia vita e non del tradimento. Apri un Post.


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Settembre 2013)

*Grazie.*

Un'altra cosa, giusto perchè non vorrei darla per scontato. Di questa cosa, come immaginerete, non posso parlare con gli amici in carne e ossa. Quindi siete i miei unici interlocutori (oltre alla psicologa). Grazie a quelli che ancora non si sono stufati di rispondere ai miei post: non so chi siete, che faccia avete e se ci scambieremmo mai due parole nella vita reale, ma qui per me contate.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ieri spulciavo un forum di psichiatria, visto che mi sto interessando all'azione di determinati farmaci per capire se possono o meno fare al caso mio (ovvio che dovessi decidere di provare quella strada passerei per un parere del medico, prima). Ho letto qualcosa di interessante come risposta a qualcuno che chiedeva (ed è il mio medesimo dubbio) se vale la pena di considerare un rimedio blando prima di passare ai farmaci di sintesi specifici. In sostanza, uno psichiatra spiegava che allo stato dell'arte esistono dei farmaci pensati per problemi specifici, che andrebbero considerati "inevitabili" dal punto di vista medico, nel senso che soluzioni alternative potrebbero portare soltanto a rimandare il problema. In sostanza diceva che quando si presenta l'espressione fisiologica di un problema, questo evento non è differibile e va affrontato utilizzando "la terapia da manuale" se si vuole una buona garanzia di successo.
> Questo mi fa pensare, nel mio caso, che fosse solo questione di tempo prima che emergesse tutto questo casino: come scrivevo nel post di apertura, è stato un particolare evento a scatenare l'inferno; ora penso che se non fosse stato quello, sarebbe magari successo più avanti con un altro fattore scatenante, ma che tutto quello che sto passando in definitiva non avrei comunque potuto evitarlo.
> Boh, oggi sono davvero tanto confuso. Era tanto che la giornata non iniziava così male. E' evidente che quando ci si avvita in un loop conta moltissimo anche l'autosuggestione. Probabilmente, nel mio caso, dovrei aprire un altro post sulla paranoia...



Permettimi di suggerirti questo: leggiti i forum naviga se vuoi per informarti, ma dai il giusto credito a tutto quello che leggi, io mi fiderei poco delle letture via web e mi affiderei subito ad un medico a cui potrei porre delle domande e informarmi e conoscere meglio quello che cerco via web.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ieri spulciavo un forum di psichiatria, visto che mi sto interessando all'azione di determinati farmaci per capire se possono o meno fare al caso mio (ovvio che dovessi decidere di provare quella strada passerei per un parere del medico, prima). Ho letto qualcosa di interessante come risposta a qualcuno che chiedeva (ed è il mio medesimo dubbio) se vale la pena di considerare un rimedio blando prima di passare ai farmaci di sintesi specifici. In sostanza, uno psichiatra spiegava che allo stato dell'arte esistono dei farmaci pensati per problemi specifici, che andrebbero considerati "inevitabili" dal punto di vista medico, nel senso che soluzioni alternative potrebbero portare soltanto a rimandare il problema. In sostanza diceva che quando si presenta l'espressione fisiologica di un problema, questo evento non è differibile e va affrontato utilizzando "la terapia da manuale" se si vuole una buona garanzia di successo.
> Questo mi fa pensare, nel mio caso, che fosse solo questione di tempo prima che emergesse tutto questo casino: come scrivevo nel post di apertura, è stato un particolare evento a scatenare l'inferno; ora penso che se non fosse stato quello, sarebbe magari successo più avanti con un altro fattore scatenante, ma che tutto quello che sto passando in definitiva non avrei comunque potuto evitarlo.
> Boh, oggi sono davvero tanto confuso. Era tanto che la giornata non iniziava così male. E' evidente che quando ci si avvita in un loop conta moltissimo anche l'autosuggestione. Probabilmente, nel mio caso, dovrei aprire un altro post sulla paranoia...


Ma tu sei pazzo originale autentico...:mrgreen:...te voj impasticca' leggendo rincojoniti anonimi sul web?...

e gia' gli addetti ai lavori fanno danni, non aggravare i tuoi...damme retta...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma tu sei pazzo originale autentico...:mrgreen:...te voj impasticca' leggendo rincojoniti anonimi sul web?...
> 
> e gia' gli addetti ai lavori fanno danni, non aggravare i tuoi...damme retta...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Come volevasi dimostrare........ 








































Speriamo non ti legga. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (14 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Devo ammettere che quando ho letto i primi interventi del genere ho pensato: "Queste sono evidentemente persone con una sensibilità differente dalla mia, capisco dove vogliono arrivare ma a me sembra comunque una cosa sbagliata, disordinata".
> Sto cominciando a cambiare idea. A capire cosa intendete quando dite che sarebbe un atto d'amore cercare semplicemente di viversela, adesso. Dopo tanto tempo e con la consapevolezza di poter star bene. Giuro che ci sto provando, e continuerò a provarci.
> Oggi è dura: un brutto sogno, al mio risveglio ero quasi in panico, avrei voluto piangere. Invece giù pasticcone, e forse va un po' meglio. Vorrei sapere, a questo punto, se non sono troppo indiscreto, se qualcun altro qui ha deciso di aiutarsi (anche) coi farmaci. Sto valutando se chiedere al medico qualcosa di più specifico ed efficace di quel che prendo adesso (che comunque qualcosa fa). Magari ci apro un post.





Ultimo ha detto:


> Permettimi di suggerirti questo: leggiti i forum naviga se vuoi per informarti, ma dai il giusto credito a tutto quello che leggi, io mi fiderei poco delle letture via web e *mi affiderei subito ad un medico a cui potrei porre delle domande e informarmi* e conoscere meglio quello che cerco via web.


Quoto totalmente Ultimo! :up:
Comunque, giorgio, se vuoi posso raccontarti la mia esperienza diretta e indiretta via mp...


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Settembre 2013)

Come avevo già scritto, reputo requisito indispensabile la mediazione del medico prima di pensare anche lontantamente di cominciare ad assumere qualsiasi farmaco specifico (tra l'altro vorrei anche vedere che farmacista rischierebbe la denuncia vendendomi sottobanco farmaci che *richiedono *una prescrizione!). Non temete: non sono così fesso da prendere nozioni a caso dal web e costruirmici diagnosi e terapie!


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Comunque, giorgio, se vuoi posso raccontarti la mia esperienza diretta e indiretta via mp...


Beh, non vorrei seccarti tanto, ma in effetti mi piacerebbe scambiarci due parole. Grazie per la tua disponibilità!


----------



## lolapal (14 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Beh, non vorrei seccarti tanto, ma in effetti mi piacerebbe scambiarci due parole. Grazie per la tua disponibilità!


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Come avevo già scritto, reputo requisito indispensabile la mediazione del medico prima di pensare anche lontantamente di cominciare ad assumere qualsiasi farmaco specifico (tra l'altro vorrei anche vedere che farmacista rischierebbe la denuncia vendendomi sottobanco farmaci che *richiedono *una prescrizione!). Non temete: non sono così fesso da prendere nozioni a caso dal web e costruirmici diagnosi e terapie!


te lo do io il farmaco.
Ti fai una bella limonata.
Poi anzichè mettere lo zucchero ci metti l'amido.

Poi bevi e vedrai che non riuscirai più a parlare no?

Intanto dal giornale di oggi un trevisano è nei casini perchè un santone gli ha detto che sua moglie è incinta ma non di lui...e la moglie ora lo sfida con l'esame del dna....


----------



## Diletta (14 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Devo ammettere che quando ho letto i primi interventi del genere ho pensato: "Queste sono evidentemente persone con una sensibilità differente dalla mia, capisco dove vogliono arrivare ma a me sembra comunque una cosa sbagliata, disordinata".
> Sto cominciando a cambiare idea. A capire cosa intendete quando dite che sarebbe un atto d'amore cercare semplicemente di viversela, adesso. Dopo tanto tempo e con la consapevolezza di poter star bene. Giuro che ci sto provando, e continuerò a provarci.
> Oggi è dura: un brutto sogno, al mio risveglio ero quasi in panico, avrei voluto piangere. Invece giù pasticcone, e forse va un po' meglio. Vorrei sapere, a questo punto, se non sono troppo indiscreto, se qualcun altro qui ha deciso di aiutarsi (anche) coi farmaci. Sto valutando se chiedere al medico qualcosa di più specifico ed efficace di quel che prendo adesso (che comunque qualcosa fa). Magari ci apro un post.




Sicuramente ognuno possiede una propria sensibilità che lo indirizza nella vita, ma qui, all'origine di tanto tormento, c'è anche, secondo me, un disturbo che si è palesato dopo un evento scatenante (come succede).
Sì, io mi sono curata perché ho capito che  ne avevo bisogno oltre alla psicoterapia che mi ha giovato per conoscermi meglio e per cambiare la visione che avevo del mondo.
Ma ti scrivo in privato anch'io.


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sicuramente ognuno possiede una propria sensibilità che lo indirizza nella vita, ma qui, all'origine di tanto tormento, c'è anche, secondo me, un disturbo che si è palesato dopo un evento scatenante (come succede).
> Sì, io mi sono curata perché ho capito che  ne avevo bisogno oltre alla psicoterapia che mi ha giovato per conoscermi meglio e per cambiare la visione che avevo del mondo.
> Ma ti scrivo in privato anch'io.


Diletta.....ancora una volta, grazie!!


----------



## tesla (14 Settembre 2013)

ciccio ma ora spulci il forum di psichiatria per vedere anche i farmaci da assumere eventualmente?!
quale parte di "vivertela senza seghe mentali" non ti è chiara?
se spegni in cervello e porti tua moglie a passeggiare e fate un po' gli scemi, vi prendete due caffè coi pasticcini non ti sembra di aver impiegato meglio il tuo tempo?
hai smesso di pianificare una cosa (lei, come deve essere, voi, come dovete essere) e ora attacchi quella di pianificarti la guarigione?

a parte ciò, io ho assunto farmaci specifici anni e  anni fa contro ansia e panico, e  posso  dire che mi hanno salvata da un gran brutto periodo.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> *ciccio* ma ora spulci il forum di psichiatria per vedere anche i farmaci da assumere eventualmente?!
> quale parte di "vivertela senza seghe mentali" non ti è chiara?
> se spegni in cervello e porti tua moglie a passeggiare e fate un po' gli scemi, vi prendete due caffè coi pasticcini non ti sembra di aver impiegato meglio il tuo tempo?
> hai smesso di pianificare una cosa (lei, come deve essere, voi, come dovete essere) e ora attacchi quella di pianificarti la guarigione?
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Settembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ciccio ma ora spulci il forum di psichiatria per vedere anche i farmaci da assumere eventualmente?!
> quale parte di "vivertela senza seghe mentali" non ti è chiara?
> se spegni in cervello e porti tua moglie a passeggiare e fate un po' gli scemi, vi prendete due caffè coi pasticcini non ti sembra di aver impiegato meglio il tuo tempo?
> hai smesso di pianificare una cosa (lei, come deve essere, voi, come dovete essere) e ora attacchi quella di pianificarti la guarigione?
> ...


Non sei in "leggera" contraddizione, tra l'inizio e la fine del messaggio? Comunque guarda che di principio sono d'accordo con te: la parte di "vivermela senza seghe mentali" che non mi è chiara è come "spegnere il cervello". Forse non hai letto il post di apertura (era lungo, te lo concedo tranquillamente, ma avevo bisogno di buttar fuori il più possibile) quindi non sai che sono già "nel fosso", semmai quello che devo ritrovare è il modo di uscirne. Per il resto il tuo piano non mi dispiace affatto, e anzi, stare assieme a lei, a passeggio come al cinema come a far la spesa è una delle parti migliori delle mie giornate.

Comunque sappi che apprezzo anche le "svegliate", quindi grazie.


----------



## tesla (14 Settembre 2013)

non è in contraddizione, ansia e panico sono una cosa diversa dal logorarsi di pensieri e soppalcature mentali.
vedrai che con qualche aiuto farmacologico e magari una terapia psicologica riesci a trovare il modo di fermare questo avvitamento.
lo devi fare anche tu però, smettere appena puoi di appilare cose su cose e disattivare questa iperproduzione di domande, risposte, seghe, castelli, pippe, pensieri.
lo so che non è facile, anzi, ma non ti ci crogiolare.
avere una mente analitica a me non sembra poi così diverso, negli eccessi, da avere delle tare.
e senza offesa eh, perchè io tendenzialmente sarei così 
ma metto un limite, oltre il quale (cerco) di non andare, perchè essere ossessionati è proprio dietro l'angolo


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Settembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> lo devi fare anche tu però, smettere appena puoi di appilare cose su cose e disattivare questa iperproduzione di domande, risposte, seghe, castelli, pippe, pensieri.
> lo so che non è facile, anzi, ma non ti ci crogiolare.


Lo sai perchè hai ragione? Perchè ci sono dei momenti - al momento solo dei flash irregolari e purtroppo non molto frequenti - in cui per qualche ora sono nuovamente lucido. E mi rendo conto che al 90% sono io ad alimentare le mie paure (che una base razionale ce l'hanno, eh) e a trasformarle in paranoia. Sto sperimentando, proprio adesso, un momento di relativa pace dopo una giornata che mi ha fatto davvero male, e la sensazione è di avere finalmente posato a terra uno zaino con dentro 50 kg di pietre. Ecco, sto cercando il modo di "tornare ad esserci" il più stabilmente possibile, perchè in queste condizioni mi sembra di reggere. Sì, hai senz'altro ragione, in un modo o nell'altro non devo lasciarmi andare.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ieri spulciavo un forum di psichiatria, visto che mi sto interessando all'azione di determinati farmaci per capire se possono o meno fare al caso mio (ovvio che dovessi decidere di provare quella strada passerei per un parere del medico, prima). Ho letto qualcosa di interessante come risposta a qualcuno che chiedeva (ed è il mio medesimo dubbio) se vale la pena di considerare un rimedio blando prima di passare ai farmaci di sintesi specifici. In sostanza, uno psichiatra spiegava che allo stato dell'arte esistono dei farmaci pensati per problemi specifici, che andrebbero considerati "inevitabili" dal punto di vista medico, nel senso che soluzioni alternative potrebbero portare soltanto a rimandare il problema. In sostanza diceva che quando si presenta l'espressione fisiologica di un problema, questo evento non è differibile e va affrontato utilizzando "la terapia da manuale" se si vuole una buona garanzia di successo.
> Questo mi fa pensare, nel mio caso, che fosse solo questione di tempo prima che emergesse tutto questo casino: come scrivevo nel post di apertura, è stato un particolare evento a scatenare l'inferno; ora penso che se non fosse stato quello, sarebbe magari successo più avanti con un altro fattore scatenante, ma che tutto quello che sto passando in definitiva non avrei comunque potuto evitarlo.
> Boh, oggi sono davvero tanto confuso. Era tanto che la giornata non iniziava così male. E' evidente che quando ci si avvita in un loop conta moltissimo anche l'autosuggestione. Probabilmente, nel mio caso, dovrei aprire un altro post sulla paranoia...


Non sei uno psichiatra e non sei in grado di valutare in alcun modo i farmaci che hanno effetti sul sistema nervoso. 
Lascia perdere questo aspetto che può essere affrontato solo da uno psichiatra che è un medico specializzato e da esperto potrà valutare le tue condizioni.
Cosa hanno preso gli altri non conta nulla neanche per il mal di gola, figurati per problemi neurologici, psichiatrici o psicologici!


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sei uno psichiatra e non sei in grado di valutare in alcun modo i farmaci che hanno effetti sul sistema nervoso.
> Lascia perdere questo aspetto che può essere affrontato solo da uno psichiatra che è un medico specializzato e da esperto potrà valutare le tue condizioni.
> Cosa hanno preso gli altri non conta nulla neanche per il mal di gola, figurati per problemi neurologici, psichiatrici o psicologici!


Niente da obiettare. E' proprio perchè è una sfera di cui non conosco quasi nulla che ho cercato - superficialmente, e ne sono ben consapevole - qualche informazione. D'altra parte non sto certo chiedendo COSA si debba prendere per questo o per quello, ma semplicemente se qualcun altro ha considerato questa strada in condizioni simili alle mie e se gli ha portato giovamento. Apparentemente non sei l'unica a cui ho dato l'impressione di prendere alla leggera l'argomento, ed evidentemente devo essermi espresso proprio male: d'altra parte spesso non sono completamente lucido quando scrivo qui. Non volevo in alcun modo fare disinformazione o sminuire l'importanza e la delicatezza di una scelta di questo tipo.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Niente da obiettare. E' proprio perchè è una sfera di cui non conosco quasi nulla che ho cercato - superficialmente, e ne sono ben consapevole - qualche informazione. D'altra parte non sto certo chiedendo COSA si debba prendere per questo o per quello, ma semplicemente se qualcun altro ha considerato questa strada in condizioni simili alle mie e se gli ha portato giovamento. Apparentemente non sei l'unica a cui ho dato l'impressione di prendere alla leggera l'argomento, ed evidentemente devo essermi espresso proprio male: d'altra parte spesso non sono completamente lucido quando scrivo qui. Non volevo in alcun modo fare disinformazione o sminuire l'importanza e la delicatezza di una scelta di questo tipo.


:up:
Tu non la prendi alla leggera ma tante persone, quando vengono loro prescritti farmaci, poi li assumono in modalità diverse dalle prescrizioni e credo che sia pericoloso.

Può essere che il tuo malessere dipenda da ragioni fisiche e naturalmente su questo un neuropsichiatra potrebbe esserti d'aiuto, anche per escludere la necessità di farmaci. Così come potrebbe esserti utile uno psicoterapeuta oppure no.
Se si sta male è intelligente curarsi.
L'uso di psicofarmaci è diffuso, pure di quelli al mercato nero.
Io mi affiderei solo a un medico specialista. Non sono mai stata così male da sentirne il bisogno. Non esiterei se stessi male.


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Settembre 2013)

Piccolo aggiornamento: sto valutando alcuni specialisti (psichiatri) della mia zona. Credo che questa settimana prenderò un appuntamento. Sarà la terza volta che racconto la mia storia, le prime due (la psicologa e voi) hanno prodotto il medesimo verdetto, ora vediamo se mi viene fornito qualche altro spunto per affrontare la cosa. Oggi sto male.

---

Aggiorno l'aggiornamento (dopo 8 ore circa da quanto sopra): sono frustrato. Ho trovato finora un solo medico nella mia zona con un profilo che mi sembrasse adeguato (psichiatra E psicoterapeuta), ma le sue parcelle non sono per le mie tasche. Ho contattato due persone inutilmente (contrariamente a quanto riportato nelle schede online, non avevano una delle due specializzazioni) e la "mia" psicologa, a cui ho chiesto consiglio, mi ha indirizzato verso il medico di base (di cui per queste cose mi fiderei poco). Mi girano le balle, ho sonno, mal di testa, sono deluso e non voglio abbandonarmi alla depressione. Mi preparo qualcosa di caldo, che è meglio. Vediamo come butta domani.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Piccolo aggiornamento: sto valutando alcuni specialisti (psichiatri) della mia zona. Credo che questa settimana prenderò un appuntamento. Sarà la terza volta che racconto la mia storia, le prime due (la psicologa e voi) hanno prodotto il medesimo verdetto, ora vediamo se mi viene fornito qualche altro spunto per affrontare la cosa. Oggi sto male.
> 
> ---
> 
> Aggiorno l'aggiornamento (dopo 8 ore circa da quanto sopra): sono frustrato. Ho trovato finora un solo medico nella mia zona con un profilo che mi sembrasse adeguato (psichiatra E psicoterapeuta), ma le sue parcelle non sono per le mie tasche. Ho contattato due persone inutilmente (contrariamente a quanto riportato nelle schede online, non avevano una delle due specializzazioni) e la "mia" psicologa, a cui ho chiesto consiglio, mi ha indirizzato verso il medico di base (di cui per queste cose mi fiderei poco). Mi girano le balle, ho sonno, mal di testa, sono deluso e non voglio abbandonarmi alla depressione. Mi preparo qualcosa di caldo, che è meglio. Vediamo come butta domani.


Il medico di base ti potrà fare l'impegnativa per la visita di in un neuropsichiatra. Se non vivi su un'isoletta con 120 abitanti, non sarà difficile.


----------



## Innominata (16 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il medico di base ti potrà fare l'impegnativa per la visita di in un neuropsichiatra. Se non vivi su un'isoletta con 120 abitanti, non sarà difficile.


Se è' come nel Lazio, l'accesso e' diretto, in accoglienza non serve impegnativa. Comunque il medico di base dovrebbe avere il polso della situazione territoriale. Se non ti vanno i dsm e sei in una città provvista di università, puoi cercare presso gli ambulatori di clinica psichiatrica.


----------



## free (16 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Piccolo aggiornamento: sto valutando alcuni specialisti (psichiatri) della mia zona. Credo che questa settimana prenderò un appuntamento. Sarà la terza volta che racconto la mia storia, le prime due (la psicologa e voi) hanno prodotto il medesimo verdetto, ora vediamo se mi viene fornito qualche altro spunto per affrontare la cosa. Oggi sto male.
> 
> ---
> 
> Aggiorno l'aggiornamento (dopo 8 ore circa da quanto sopra): sono frustrato. Ho trovato finora un solo medico nella mia zona con un profilo che mi sembrasse adeguato (psichiatra E psicoterapeuta), ma le sue parcelle non sono per le mie tasche. Ho contattato due persone inutilmente (contrariamente a quanto riportato nelle schede online, non avevano una delle due specializzazioni) e la "mia" psicologa, a cui ho chiesto consiglio, mi ha indirizzato verso il medico di base (di cui per queste cose mi fiderei poco). Mi girano le balle, ho sonno, mal di testa, sono deluso e non voglio abbandonarmi alla depressione. Mi preparo qualcosa di caldo, che è meglio. Vediamo come butta domani.


mi permetto di consigliarti l'agopuntura, contro lo stress, che pare essere la somma dei malesseri che hai
ha anche un effetto molto benefico sull'umore, rilassa e tranquillizza
peccato che abiti lontano, altrimenti ti manderei dal mio medico che è molto bravo
sul serio, non escluderla a priori, è sicuramente da provare e non dà effetti collaterali


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il medico di base ti potrà fare l'impegnativa per la visita di in un neuropsichiatra. Se non vivi su un'isoletta con 120 abitanti, non sarà difficile.


Sì, da oggi me ne frego di cercare qualcuno che sia "ideale", mi basta qualcuno che sia professionalmente preparato. Tra l'altro, sono incazzato con la psicologa: ora, non che sia obbligata per legge ad essere una figura che infonde fiducia, ma riguardo al rimanere in silenzio ieri si è lasciata scappare qualcosa tipo "io probabilmente al tuo posto non ce la farei", che mi ha fatto cominciare a dubitare di tutto quello su cui mi aveva fatto riflettere prima circa i vantaggi di mettermela via e pensare soltanto ad essere costruttivo. Bah, magari ho equivocato il suo ruolo di "guida".


----------



## Diletta (17 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sì, da oggi me ne frego di cercare qualcuno che sia "ideale", mi basta qualcuno che sia professionalmente preparato. Tra l'altro, sono incazzato con la psicologa: ora, non che sia obbligata per legge ad essere una figura che infonde fiducia, ma riguardo al rimanere in silenzio ieri si è lasciata scappare qualcosa tipo "io probabilmente al tuo posto non ce la farei", che mi ha fatto cominciare a dubitare di tutto quello su cui mi aveva fatto riflettere prima circa i vantaggi di mettermela via e pensare soltanto ad essere costruttivo. Bah, magari ho equivocato il suo ruolo di "guida".



Con la frase che si è lasciata scappare si è giocata la tua fiducia e la sua serietà professionale è andata a farsi friggere...
Non è una buona guida per te.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sì, da oggi me ne frego di cercare qualcuno che sia "ideale", mi basta qualcuno che sia professionalmente preparato. Tra l'altro, sono incazzato con la psicologa: ora, non che sia obbligata per legge ad essere una figura che infonde fiducia, ma riguardo al rimanere in silenzio ieri si è lasciata scappare qualcosa tipo "io probabilmente al tuo posto non ce la farei", che mi ha fatto cominciare a dubitare di tutto quello su cui mi aveva fatto riflettere prima circa i vantaggi di mettermela via e pensare soltanto ad essere costruttivo. Bah, magari ho equivocato il suo ruolo di "guida".


Le scuole terapeutiche sono tante e possono essere usati anche espedienti provocatori.
Non si interrompe una terapia per una frase. Potrebbe essere perché sei al punto di rompere il loop in cui sei imprigionato e da cui fatichi a liberarti.


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le scuole terapeutiche sono tante e possono essere usati anche espedienti provocatori.
> Non si interrompe una terapia per una frase. Potrebbe essere perché sei al punto di rompere il loop in cui sei imprigionato e da cui fatichi a liberarti.


Brunetta, non per farmi i fatti tuoi, ma siccome vedo che sull'argomento hai spesso delle considerazioni interessanti da fare, mi chiedo: fai un mestiere simile?

Comunque, la considerazione che mi ha fatto ieri la psicologa nasce dal fatto (probabilmente vero) che magari le cause di questo mio tracollo sono più d'una, intrecciate tra loro. Quindi il consiglio era di cercare di affrontarne in coppia alcune. La mia rimostranza era che ho paura che cominciare a condividere faccia crollare il muro del silenzio che ho eretto e attualmente barcolla. Ora mi viene il dubbio che il suo commento fosse riferito alla fatica di tenere TUTTO sotto silenzio (quindi anche un'eventuale terapia farmacologica), ma non so se ho voglia di tornare lì a chiederle di spiegarsi meglio. In realtà a me sembra proprio che le sia scappata e basta.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Brunetta, non per farmi i fatti tuoi, ma siccome vedo che sull'argomento hai spesso delle considerazioni interessanti da fare, mi chiedo: fai un mestiere simile?
> 
> Comunque, la considerazione che mi ha fatto ieri la psicologa nasce dal fatto (probabilmente vero) che magari le cause di questo mio tracollo sono più d'una, intrecciate tra loro. Quindi il consiglio era di cercare di affrontarne in coppia alcune. La mia rimostranza era che ho paura che cominciare a condividere faccia crollare il muro del silenzio che ho eretto e attualmente barcolla. Ora mi viene il dubbio che il suo commento fosse riferito alla fatica di tenere TUTTO sotto silenzio, ma non so se ho voglia di tornare lì a chiederle di spiegarsi meglio. In realtà a me sembra proprio che le sia scappata e basta.


Se a una terapeuta scappasse una frase durante la terapia farebbe meglio ad andare a vendere il pane .
Non credo che sia scappata perché lei non è in una relazione pari in cui si sente coinvolta.
Una terapeuta per poter svolgere questo ruolo deve seguire anni di formazione e propria terapia.
Ho avuto amiche terapeute che mi hanno spiegato questi aspetti.


----------



## Diletta (17 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se a una terapeuta scappasse una frase durante la terapia farebbe meglio ad andare a vendere il pane .
> Non credo che sia scappata perché lei non è in una relazione pari in cui si sente coinvolta.
> Una terapeuta per poter svolgere questo ruolo deve seguire anni di formazione e propria terapia.
> Ho avuto amiche terapeute che mi hanno spiegato questi aspetti.




Potrebbe esserle "scappata" come pensiero fugace che ha avuto la terapeuta. Può succedere di fare un commento, ma la cosa grave è che tale commento non era in linea con quanto esposto dalla stessa. Se non mi sbaglio, sosteneva la tesi di tacere...
Anche il mio psicologo faceva qualche considerazione personale, ma tutto era sempre coerente con il percorso che seguivamo.


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Potrebbe esserle "scappata" come pensiero fugace che ha avuto la terapeuta. Può succedere di fare un commento, ma la cosa grave è che tale commento non era in linea con quanto esposto dalla stessa. Se non mi sbaglio, sosteneva la tesi di tacere...
> Anche il mio psicologo faceva qualche considerazione personale, ma tutto era sempre coerente con il percorso che seguivamo.


Ho cercato di rielaborare la cosa, visto che mi ha profondamente turbato, e mi viene il dubbio di aver forse frainteso. Considerate che il tempo era finito e c'era già una persona in attesa, quindi mi ha detto quella frase quasi sbattendomi fuori (purtroppo io mi gestisco ancora male i tempi, e spesso rimango con cose importanti per me che non hanno il tempo di essere state sviluppate a dovere). Uno dei discorsi fatti, e non era la prima volta, era sul fatto di coinvolgere la mia compagna sul fatto che io mi stia facendo seguire da qualcuno. Come dicevo, la mia obiezione è sempre stata che avevo paura che questo mi avrebbe portato a confessare anche il resto. Ma, visto che quest'ultima volta ho fatto riferimento anche al supporto farmacologico, l'osservazione (credo giusta) della psicologa è stata che in coppia, quando si sta male, si cerca il modo di aiutarsi (sì, così è parecchio riduttivo e non rende quello che ci siamo detti). Ovvero, che prima di intraprendere un percorso che potrebbe avere una certa importanza, potrei considerare di condividere almeno una parte di questo percorso. Questo anche perchè, secondo la psicologa, ci sono diverse concause di questo mio collasso, da ricercare anche nel particolare momento sul lavoro, nel rapporto con me stesso (e almeno in 10 persone mi avete detto che su questo ho parecchio da lavorare, e vi do ragione), ecc. Quindi ora mi viene il dubbio che intendesse dire "Io non so se ce la farei" a: 1) stare malissimo praticamente sempre; 2) farmi seguire da uno psicologo; 3) intraprendere una terapia farmacologica; il tutto in incognito e senza lasciar trasparire nulla (che vorrebbe dire nascondere prescrizioni e ricette, farmaci, mascherare il mio stato d'umore e di salute, ecc.). Vi posso anche dire che in ogni caso, finora, è stato pesante nascondere quello che mi sta succedendo, quindi da questo punto di vista la cosa potrebbe avere perfettamente senso. Ovviamente, ho paura comunque anche di un'apertura parziale, anche se non credo lei sarebbe spaventata a priori dall'idea di una mia terapia. Vi chiedo, in ogni caso, che ne pensate.

PS - La psicologa è stata comunque onesta nel propormi anche di cambiare, di ricominciare con qualcun altro se questo mi aiutasse a comunicare alla mia compagna che credo di aver bisogno di essere seguito. Insomma, di ricominciare altrove ma includendo anche la mia lei in una parte di questo percorso.


----------



## Diletta (17 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ho cercato di rielaborare la cosa, visto che mi ha profondamente turbato, e mi viene il dubbio di aver forse frainteso. Considerate che il tempo era finito e c'era già una persona in attesa, quindi mi ha detto quella frase quasi sbattendomi fuori (purtroppo io mi gestisco ancora male i tempi, e spesso rimango con cose importanti per me che non hanno il tempo di essere state sviluppate a dovere). Uno dei discorsi fatti, e non era la prima volta, era sul fatto di coinvolgere la mia compagna sul fatto che io mi stia facendo seguire da qualcuno. Come dicevo, la mia obiezione è sempre stata che avevo paura che questo mi avrebbe portato a confessare anche il resto. Ma, visto che quest'ultima volta ho fatto riferimento anche al supporto farmacologico, l'osservazione (credo giusta) della psicologa è stata che in coppia, quando si sta male, si cerca il modo di aiutarsi (sì, così è parecchio riduttivo e non rende quello che ci siamo detti). Ovvero, che prima di intraprendere un percorso che potrebbe avere una certa importanza, potrei considerare di condividere almeno una parte di questo percorso. Questo anche perchè, secondo la psicologa, ci sono diverse concause di questo mio collasso, da ricercare anche nel particolare momento sul lavoro, nel rapporto con me stesso (e almeno in 10 persone mi avete detto che su questo ho parecchio da lavorare, e vi do ragione), ecc. Quindi ora mi viene il dubbio che intendesse dire "Io non so se ce la farei a: 1) stare malissimo praticamente sempre; 2) farmi seguire da uno psicologo; 3) intraprendere una terapia farmacologica; il tutto in incognito e senza lasciar trasparire nulla (che vorrebbe dire nascondere prescrizioni e ricette, farmaci, mascherare il mio stato d'umore e di salute, ecc.). Vi posso anche dire che in ogni caso, finora, è stato pesante nascondere quello che mi sta succedendo, quindi da questo punto di vista la cosa potrebbe avere perfettamente senso. Ovviamente, ho paura comunque anche di un'apertura parziale, anche se non credo lei sarebbe spaventata a priori dall'idea di una mia terapia. Vi chiedo, in ogni caso, che ne pensate.
> 
> PS - La psicologa è stata comunque onesta nel propormi anche di cambiare, di ricominciare con qualcun altro se questo mi aiutasse a comunicare alla mia compagna che credo di aver bisogno di essere seguito. Insomma, di ricominciare ma includendo anche la mia lei in una parte di questo percorso.



Io, benché ora sia un po' più in grado di vedere delle sfumature, sono d'impostazione per il bianco o il nero, per il tutto o nulla.
Non mi piace affatto l'idea di coinvolgere la tua lei in una parte dl percorso. 
Cosa significa?
Parti già da un sotterfugio iniziale e secondo me questo non è bello e non è sano.
Tu sai bene l'origine del tuo disturbo anche se le spiegazioni sono a monte, mentre lei non sa...
Quindi, o fai tutto il percorso da solo senza coinvolgerla o vuoti il sacco.
In caso opti per la prima alternativa non mi preoccuperei di nascondere anche l'eventuale cura farmacologica: questa la puoi fare alla luce del sole in quanto si può avere bisogno di un aiuto per svariati motivi, vedi problemi sul lavoro etc...
Ma il punto è sempre quello e qui ha ragione la terapeuta: quando si sta male e si è in coppia ci si aiuta, ma se si occulta il nocciolo della questione, che senso ha?


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io, benché ora sia un po' più in grado di vedere delle sfumature, sono d'impostazione per il bianco o il nero, per il tutto o nulla.


Diletta, che ti posso dire...ci hanno fatto con lo stampino. Sono curioso di sentire che ne pensano anche gli altri però. Tra l'altro mi viene il dubbio di stare sbagliando ad allungare lo stesso topic quando forse i vari argomenti richiederebbero discussioni diverse. Ma di fatto il titolo del post è il cappello ideale per tutto ciò che sta venendo fuori.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

Io invece sono d'accordo sul parlare del percorso terapeutico.
Se si segue una terapia quel che esce dalla terapia deve restare tra il paziente e il terapeuta. Se fossero aspetti di cui si potesse parlar normalmente non si andrebbe in terapia.
Non è neppure detto che nel prosieguo della terapia quello non possa diventare un aspetto secondario o addirittura irrilevante


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è neppure detto che nel proseguo della terapia *quello* non possa diventare un aspetto secondario o addirittura irrilevante


Scusa, cosa intendi qui?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scusa, cosa intendi qui?


Il senso di colpa per il tradimento.


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il senso di colpa per il tradimento.


Allora avevo capito bene. Ci ho pensato anche io, è una speranza, non lo nego. In un certo senso è l'unico obiettivo cui credo di poter ancora puntare tramite una terapia psicologica o farmacologica. Non ne vedo molti altri.


----------



## lolapal (17 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ho cercato di rielaborare la cosa, visto che mi ha profondamente turbato, e mi viene il dubbio di aver forse frainteso. Considerate che il tempo era finito e c'era già una persona in attesa, quindi mi ha detto quella frase quasi sbattendomi fuori (purtroppo io mi gestisco ancora male i tempi, e spesso rimango con cose importanti per me che non hanno il tempo di essere state sviluppate a dovere). Uno dei discorsi fatti, e non era la prima volta, era sul fatto di coinvolgere la mia compagna sul fatto che io mi stia facendo seguire da qualcuno. Come dicevo, la mia obiezione è sempre stata che avevo paura che questo mi avrebbe portato a confessare anche il resto. Ma, visto che quest'ultima volta ho fatto riferimento anche al supporto farmacologico, l'osservazione (credo giusta) della psicologa è stata che in coppia, quando si sta male, si cerca il modo di aiutarsi (sì, così è parecchio riduttivo e non rende quello che ci siamo detti). Ovvero, che prima di intraprendere un percorso che potrebbe avere una certa importanza, potrei considerare di condividere almeno una parte di questo percorso. Questo anche perchè, secondo la psicologa, ci sono diverse concause di questo mio collasso, da ricercare anche nel particolare momento sul lavoro, nel rapporto con me stesso (e almeno in 10 persone mi avete detto che su questo ho parecchio da lavorare, e vi do ragione), ecc. Quindi ora mi viene il dubbio che intendesse dire "Io non so se ce la farei" a: 1) stare malissimo praticamente sempre; 2) farmi seguire da uno psicologo; 3) intraprendere una terapia farmacologica; il tutto in incognito e senza lasciar trasparire nulla (che vorrebbe dire nascondere prescrizioni e ricette, farmaci, mascherare il mio stato d'umore e di salute, ecc.). Vi posso anche dire che in ogni caso, finora, è stato pesante nascondere quello che mi sta succedendo, quindi da questo punto di vista la cosa potrebbe avere perfettamente senso. Ovviamente, ho paura comunque anche di un'apertura parziale, anche se non credo lei sarebbe spaventata a priori dall'idea di una mia terapia. Vi chiedo, in ogni caso, che ne pensate.
> 
> PS - La psicologa è stata comunque onesta nel propormi anche di cambiare, di ricominciare con qualcun altro se questo mi aiutasse a comunicare alla mia compagna che credo di aver bisogno di essere seguito. Insomma, di ricominciare altrove ma includendo anche la mia lei in una parte di questo percorso.


La mia psico, mesi fa, mentre le parlavo delle mie turbe per Bagnino, si è fatta scappare questa frase: "Lola, come vede lei può essere anche una donna dalle forti passioni." Poi, si è subito corretta dicendomi che non voleva certo esortarmi a tradire mio marito, ma che voleva solo dirmi che non sono poi così "pezzo di ghiaccio" come pensavo di essere... E' molto probabile che la tua volesse solo dire che mantenere segreto tutto quello che stai facendo per cercare di uscire da questo momento è un ulteriore motivo di ansia per te. Se poi la frase è venuta alla fine del colloquio, mi sembra normale che non ci sia stato il tempo di approfondire.
Capita anche a me di dire le cose più importanti alla fine del colloquio... 



Diletta ha detto:


> Io, benché ora sia un po' più in grado di vedere delle sfumature, sono d'impostazione per il bianco o il nero, per il tutto o nulla.
> Non mi piace affatto l'idea di coinvolgere la tua lei in una parte dl percorso.
> Cosa significa?
> Parti già da un sotterfugio iniziale e secondo me questo non è bello e non è sano.
> ...


Non sono d'accordo, perché penso che il fattore principale della crisi di giorgio non sia il rimorso del tradimento e la paura che venga scoperto, ma c'è altro. Qualcosa da ricercare dentro, un nodo antico che secerne ansia...



Brunetta ha detto:


> Io invece sono d'accordo sul parlare del percorso terapeutico.
> Se si segue una terapia quel che esce dalla terapia deve restare tra il paziente e il terapeuta. Se fossero aspetti di cui si potesse parlar normalmente non si andrebbe in terapia.
> Non è neppure detto che nel prosieguo della terapia quello non possa diventare un aspetto secondario o addirittura irrilevante


:up: Sono d'accordo con Brunetta.
Credo che sia importante condividere con tua moglie almeno una parte del percorso che hai intrapreso. Io credo che lei ti starà vicino e ti aiuterà come potrà, anche solo con la sua presenza.
Mio marito, anche se non aveva idea di quello che esattamente mi stava succedendo, non si è mai tirato indietro. Alla fine io sono riuscita a raccontargli tutto, anche del quasi-tradimento... :smile:


----------



## ipazia (17 Settembre 2013)

ciao

chiedilo alla psicologa il perchè, non perdere il tuo tempo per cercare di capirla

..se una frase ci mette in discussione, significa che da qualche parte è risuonata, qualcosa ha toccato, quindi probabilmente più che cercare di capire i "perchè" di chi l'ha pronunciata (la psicologa), forse dovresti cercare di capire perchè quella frase ti ha turbato tanto...in fondo lo psicologo, e la scuola di pensiero a cui è formato, sono strumenti di lavoro per chi va in terapia, non hanno risposte, possono solo "accompagnare" mentre le si cerca..e probabilmente è questo il motivo per cui ti ha detto di sentirti libero di cercare e sperimentare...devi trovare lo strumento migliore per te, che non sei ripetibile e uniformabile ad un metodo

detto questo, io il mondo lo vedo in sfumature di grigio. 

Ero fra quelli che ti avevano detto di prendere tempo e ricongiungerti con te stesso. 

Quando ti ho letto ho pensato che il tradimento in se stesso non ha creato il tuo malessere, ma è stato semmai una delle con-cause che l'ha portato in superficie, neanche l'unica..

Quindi devi valutare tu se parlare o meno con tua moglie della terapia, anche farmacologica.

Potrebbe essere, come temi (o come vuoi?), una via per svuotarti del tradimento, a cui hai dato il ruolo di evento primo e causa di tutto il malessere. (che poi, sei sicuro, o è solo una via per sfuggire da altro?). 

Oppure potrebbe essere una via per condividere parti di te DEL PRESENTE, che poco (o nulla) hanno a che vedere col passato, e da quelle parti riprendere un dialogo che senti interrotto(?).

Dipende da cosa vuoi risolvere, il tuo passato o il tuo presente?

Dipende dalle opportunità che ti vuoi dare.
Ordinare un passato, che per quanto ordinato, passato resta.
O vivere il presente, e costruire le condizioni per il futuro.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> chiedilo alla psicologa il perchè, non perdere il tuo tempo per cercare di capirla
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, perché penso che il fattore principale della crisi di giorgio non sia il rimorso del tradimento e la paura che venga scoperto, ma c'è altro. Qualcosa da ricercare dentro, un nodo antico che secerne ansia...


Ormai sono più convinto anch'io che ci sia altro, che il mio senso di colpa (direi quasi più senso di inadeguatezza) costituisca solo una buona percentuale del mio malessere. Certo, la paranoia dell'essere scoperto comunque esiste ancora: non so bene se parlarvene, perchè mi rendo conto che rasenti la paranoia e il delirio persecutorio, quindi magari prima che mi prendiate completamente per pazzo sottoporrò la cosa a uno specialista (che a quel punto si sentirà invece a casa sua).

Trovo azzeccata la tua scelta di parole: "un nodo antico che secerne ansia". Antico o più recente, mi dà esattamente l'idea di un organo estraneo che pompa malessere dritto al cuore, e diffonde attraverso l'organismo l'infezione. Il che probabilmente dà misura di quanto cupamente stia vivendo questo momento...

Comunque la frase della psicologa mi aveva scioccato perchè sul momento mi era sembrata la negazione pura di quel che mi aveva ripetutamente consigliato e ribadito come atteggiamento "d'attesa". Ma come dicevo, sono aperto all'ipotesi di aver interpretato male io per la fretta.


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Settembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao
> Ero fra quelli che ti avevano detto di prendere tempo e ricongiungerti con te stesso.


Credo che questo bisogno sia diventato ormai urgente. Così non sono pronto a reggere nessuna delle evoluzioni possibili di questa storia, e me ne rendo conto adesso meglio di un mese fa.



> Quindi devi valutare tu se parlare o meno con tua moglie della terapia, anche farmacologica.
> Potrebbe essere, come temi (o *come vuoi*?), una via per svuotarti del tradimento, a cui hai dato il ruolo di evento primo e causa di tutto il malessere. (che poi, sei sicuro, o è *solo una via per sfuggire da altro*?).


Non voglio. Non voglio farle del male più di quanto non abbia già fatto. Sono disposto a tutto, per evitarlo. E intendo proprio tutto.

Sul fuggire, beh, anche se mi sembra una cosa confusa non mi sembra di poterti dare torto a priori. Sicuramente c'è molta insoddisfazione nei miei confronti, quindi paura di accettarmi (o paura di non riuscire più a farlo). Ma so che non posso scappare da me stesso, sto solo cercando la strada.



> Oppure potrebbe essere una via per condividere parti di te DEL PRESENTE, che poco (o nulla) hanno a che vedere col passato, e da quelle parti riprendere un dialogo che senti interrotto(?).


Ecco, questo è un nodo fondamentale. Come scrivevo diversi post fa, mi piacerebbe che tutta questa storia ci desse "carburante" per affrontare alcuni nodi mai risolti, che ora non sento come parte di un'emergenza, ma che sicuramente farebbero la differenza nella nostra quotidianità come coppia. Inizialmente, vedevo la confessione anche come una strada (diciamo una discesa con pendenza di 90 gradi) per arrivare a questo, oltre che la mia unica possibilità. Ora sto cominciando a considerare la possibilità di imparare anch'io a vederle, 'ste sfumature di grigio, anche se mi hanno progettato in bianco e nero puri.

Grazie.


----------



## devastata (17 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Piccolo aggiornamento: sto valutando alcuni specialisti (psichiatri) della mia zona. Credo che questa settimana prenderò un appuntamento. Sarà la terza volta che racconto la mia storia, le prime due (la psicologa e voi) hanno prodotto il medesimo verdetto, ora vediamo se mi viene fornito qualche altro spunto per affrontare la cosa. Oggi sto male.
> 
> ---
> 
> Aggiorno l'aggiornamento (dopo 8 ore circa da quanto sopra): sono frustrato. Ho trovato finora un solo medico nella mia zona con un profilo che mi sembrasse adeguato (psichiatra E psicoterapeuta), ma le sue parcelle non sono per le mie tasche. Ho contattato due persone inutilmente (contrariamente a quanto riportato nelle schede online, non avevano una delle due specializzazioni) e la "mia" psicologa, a cui ho chiesto consiglio, mi ha indirizzato verso il medico di base (di cui per queste cose mi fiderei poco). Mi girano le balle, ho sonno, mal di testa, sono deluso e non voglio abbandonarmi alla depressione. Mi preparo qualcosa di caldo, che è meglio. Vediamo come butta domani.


Non so dove abiti, m ci sono ottimi psichiatri anche attraverso il SSN. Informati. Si paga un solo tiket a inizio anno.


----------



## Diletta (18 Settembre 2013)

*...molto semplicisticamente*

ti chiedo Giorgio: l'idea di una confessione come ti fa sentire?
Proveresti sollievo o non riesci neanche ad immaginare questo evento?
Lo dico perché aprirsi parlandone con la propria compagna/o è molto liberatorio e continuo a dire che è assolutamente meritorio per chi lo fa.
Sempre secondo me, ti fa sentire subito meglio e quando ti guardi allo specchio provi una grande stima.
E' una sorta di riscatto, anche se non l'unica e non la sola. 
Ma sono ricascata nell'idealismo puro, perché so che vada valutata con attenzione la realtà del dopo.


----------



## feather (18 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> provi una grande stima.


Oppure è un modo di scaricarsi la coscienza? E dividere il peso del pietrone con la compagna che si trova a dover portare questo fardello che non ha scelto insieme a te?

Non voglio implicare una risposta.. È una domanda..


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Oppure è un modo di scaricarsi la coscienza? E dividere il peso del pietrone con la compagna che si trova a dover portare questo fardello che non ha scelto insieme a te?
> Non voglio implicare una risposta.. È una domanda..


Il fatto è che ormai credo sia entrambe le cose, e che non ci sia un vero bilanciamento. Come mi ha ripetuto più volte la psicologa, credo ormai anch'io che una verità assoluta non esista. Esiste il modo in cui io mi relaziono alla mia verità, ed è su questo che sto cercando di lavorare, anche se mi rendo conto di essere ancora lontano da una risposta definitiva.

Dopo aver letto i vostri commenti sull'ipotesi di condividere con lei che sto seguendo un percorso di psicoterapia ho ridimensionato l'impellenza di cercare una terapia farmacologia contattando uno specialista (uno psichiatra puro intendo, senza affiancamento psicoterapeutico) di mia iniziativa (ovvero senza l'indicazione di una figura intermedia): credo sia una mia urgenza, ma da solo non riesco a capire se possa essere una soluzione. Ovvero, temo che affrontando la cosa così troverei probabilmente giovamento, ma la soluzione sarebbe solo temporanea.

Feather, le tue indicazioni mi hanno aiutato, hanno fatto scattare qualcosa, anche se è troppo presto per dire quali effetti porterà questa nuova piccola consapevolezza. In ogni caso ti ringrazio.

Il fatto è che ora sono finalmente sicuro che il quadro sia più ampio. L'inadeguatezza che percepisco è legata a una profonda (e con questo intendo dire anche "non visibile in superficie") insoddisfazione di me. Per questo mi sento inadatto a lei, pur essendo assolutamente consapevole di essere un punto di riferimento fondamentale nella sua vita.

Confesserei istantaneamente, se sapessi che questo non la priverà di me come strumento di crescita, oltre che come compagno. Ma questo io non lo posso sapere, e probabilmente nessuno me lo potrà dire.

Leggendo i giornali, lo schifo ed il male della nostra bella società, mi rendo conto che è da quello che voglio prendere le distanze, e per quanto possibile, senza cadere nel romanzesco, proteggere lei. Vorrei offrirle una vita sana, e non ultimo, vorrei vivere una vita sana anch'io. Sono stufo di quel che sono stato in passato, sto cominciando a capire da dove siano nati alcuni aspetti del mio mal di vivere, ma ancor di più sta diventando lampante che non è così che voglio continuare. E chiaramente anche in quest'ottica sento tanto bisogno di sincerità (non è solo l'alleggerimento che cerco, anche di questo ormai sono sicuro), di offrirmi a lei come persona nuova. Ma so che potrebbe non essere la via adatta.

Oggi sono più lucido del solito, ripeto, forse è scattato qualcosa. Sono ancora e più che mai certo che io ho bisogno di aiuto: del suo, di qualcuno del mestiere (che sia uno psicologo o un medico), di qualcuno che riesca a farmi vedere, volendo scegliere una strada, almeno qualche passettino più avanti. Non ho semplicemente paura del buio, ho paura di operare una scelta sbagliata per lei. Io sto cominciando finalmente a maturare la consapevolezza di essere cambiato, o di essere su una buona strada per accettare il cambiamento, finalmente. Ora devo capire come valutare le mie prossime azioni, nella consapevolezza - mi ripeto - che una ricetta pronta, o un metodo rigido non esistono.

Solo di una cosa rimango sicuro: quanto stamane l'ho salutata, prima di andare al lavoro, ho salutato la persona con cui voglio vivere, stare bene, stare male, affrontare la vita, arrivare fino in fondo. Mi aggrappo a lei non come un possesso, non come un destino, ma semplicemente con amore, con l'unico amore sincero che mi sembra di conoscere. Questo è tutto quello che so, oggi. Ed è l'unico bagaglio con cui posso affrontare il viaggio che ho davanti, ovunque porti.


----------



## lolapal (18 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Il fatto è che ormai credo sia entrambe le cose, e che non ci sia un vero bilanciamento. Come mi ha ripetuto più volte la psicologa, credo ormai anch'io che una verità assoluta non esista. Esiste il modo in cui io mi relaziono alla mia verità, ed è su questo che sto cercando di lavorare, anche se mi rendo conto di essere ancora lontano da una risposta definitiva.
> 
> Dopo aver letto i vostri commenti sull'ipotesi di condividere con lei che sto seguendo un percorso di psicoterapia ho ridimensionato l'impellenza di cercare una terapia farmacologia contattando uno specialista (uno psichiatra puro intendo, senza affiancamento psicoterapeutico) di mia iniziativa (ovvero senza l'indicazione di una figura intermedia): credo sia una mia urgenza, ma da solo non riesco a capire se possa essere una soluzione. Ovvero, temo che affrontando la cosa così troverei probabilmente giovamento, ma la soluzione sarebbe solo temporanea.
> 
> ...


Giorgio, mi è piaciuto tanto questo tuo sfogo! Credo che sei sulla strada giusta, non sai quanto mi ritrovo in quello che stai passando. Meno di un anno fa sono giunta all'incirca alle tue conclusioni.
Se ti può essere utile: io ho fatto, per i primi dieci mesi, sia terapia farmacologica, sotto supervisione della psichiatra, che, contemporaneamente, psicoterapia con la psicologa e credo che abbinare quest'ultima ai farmaci mi abbia aiutata a smettere prima di prenderli. Però ognuno di noi è diverso, soprattutto in queste cose, quindi affidati al medico, nel SSN ci sono tanti bravi professionisti. 

:abbraccio:


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

Lolapal a vederti con quell'avatar, fai passare ogni sano pensiero. 

perdonami.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2013)

*MAIALE*​


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Settembre 2013)

Chiaro che ognuno valuta di cosa ha bisogno.
Mi permetto però di dire la mia esperienza con gli psicofarmaci.

Mi sono stati estremamente utili, anzi fondamentali, in un periodo in cui non avrei potuto, altrimenti, occuparmi di mia figlia con sufficiente serenità per non causarle danni.
Quindi, li ringrazio di cuore.

Quando il periodo critico è passato, devo dire che hanno cominciato a farmi più male che bene.
Mi toglievano quel briciolo di vivacità che avrei potuto avere, annacquavano le mie emozioni, mi facevano galleggiare in un limbo di quiete innaturale.
Come giustamente dovevano fare quando, altrimenti, sarei stata fuori di testa.

Quando ho smesso, sono come rinata. E sono riuscita ad affrontare meglio le stesse cose che, con gli psicofarmaci ormai inutili, mi sembravano insormontabili, perchè non avevo lo spirito giusto e le energie giuste per affrontarle.

Per me gli psicofarmaci sono stati quei sedativi, quella stampella emotiva, che mi ha permesso di traghettarmi al di là di una crisi che oggettivamente mi impediva di occuparmi della mia vita.
Poi, sono diventati un ostacolo, e sono felice di averli smessi tanto quanto sono felice di averli presi quella volta.

Gli psicofarmaci non sono la soluzione a tutto. Non ti fanno vedere le cose con più lucidità.
Ti smorzano l'ansia, ti alleggeriscono l'angoscia, ti smussano le emozioni, quando i picchi violenti dell'emotività incontrollata diventano pericolosi.
Ma non forniscono saggezza nè una visione chiara delle cose.


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma non forniscono saggezza nè una visione chiara delle cose.


Ti ringrazio molto di aver condiviso la tua esperienza. Ciò che mi lascia ancora qualche dubbio circa quella strada è proprio questo. Per quanto abbia sperimentato punte di confusione e angoscia che mi impedivano anche di nutrirmi, qualche tempo fa, il fatto è che io ho proprio bisogno di capire. E se ieri il mio stato mi faceva preoccupare per la mia salute, oggi sono più calmo, ho voglia di usare la testa. Non è il dolore in sè, ad annientarmi, sono le continue montagne russe di questi ultimi mesi.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Oppure è un modo di scaricarsi la coscienza? E dividere il peso del pietrone con la compagna che si trova a dover portare questo fardello che non ha scelto insieme a te?
> 
> Non voglio implicare una risposta.. È una domanda..


Penso che un tradimento vada confessato prima di compierlo :singleeye:
Dopo averlo compiuto il traditore dovrebbe smazzarsi i sensi di colpa e riparare ricostruendo quei ponti che ha tagliato per poter tradire.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio molto di aver condiviso la tua esperienza. Ciò che mi lascia ancora qualche dubbio circa quella strada è proprio questo. Per quanto abbia sperimentato punte di confusione e angoscia che mi impedivano anche di nutrirmi, qualche tempo fa, il fatto è che io ho proprio bisogno di capire. E se ieri il mio stato mi faceva preoccupare per la mia salute, oggi sono più calmo, ho voglia di usare la testa. Non è il dolore in sè, ad annientarmi, sono le continue montagne russe di questi ultimi mesi.


Quoto questo ma mi riferisco anche al post precedente :abbraccio:

Il male dell'anima è male anche del corpo.
Se hai male a un alluce sei anche nervoso e insofferente.
Il male dell'anima è male del cervello, va curato per avere la serenità per ragionare.


----------



## Spider (18 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Penso che un tradimento vada confessato prima di compierlo :singleeye:
> Dopo averlo compiuto il traditore dovrebbe smazzarsi i sensi di colpa e riparare ricostruendo quei ponti che ha tagliato per poter tradire.


mi dai l'indirizzo del campo.. di "concentramento lavori forzati"?

la fate facile voi cornutazze, sempre a dare colpe solo ai traditori, ma cosi non vai da nessuna parte.
ad esempio quand'è l'ultima volta che ti sei messa la lingerie ...per il tuo maritozzo?
scommetto che non te lo ricordi...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> mi dai l'indirizzo del campo.. di "concentramento lavori forzati"?
> 
> la fate facile voi cornutazze, sempre a dare colpe solo ai traditori, ma cosi non vai da nessuna parte.
> ad esempio quand'è l'ultima volta che ti sei messa la lingerie ...per il tuo maritozzo?
> scommetto che non te lo ricordi...


Se vedessi i miei cassetti saresti stupito .
Se bastasse la lingerie!!!


----------



## Diletta (18 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Oppure è un modo di scaricarsi la coscienza? E dividere il peso del pietrone con la compagna che si trova a dover portare questo fardello che non ha scelto insieme a te?
> 
> Non voglio implicare una risposta.. È una domanda..




E' certamente un modo per scaricarsi la coscienza (e questo fa stare meglio anche se il rimorso sarà ancora presente) ma lo vedo come una dimostrazione di grande lealtà nei confronti di chi ti vive accanto e ti pensa in un certo modo.
La sincerità nelle cose importanti del rapporto, e questa lo è senza dubbio, dà a quella coppia che la pratica un valore aggiunto e la rende pura.
Questo, però, avviene solo dopo che la tempesta si è allontanata di parecchio...e neanche sempre.
Concordo che sia un rischio, ma quanti rischi bisogna correre nella vita?
Dipende da come uno è interiormente, dipende tutto dagli schemi mentali di ciascuno e dalla coscienza.
Io la vedo così perché sono fatta così e la mia coscienza mi indurrebbe a farlo, Giorgio deve prima far luce dentro se stesso per capirsi.


----------



## lolapal (18 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Lolapal a vederti con quell'avatar, fai passare ogni sano pensiero.
> 
> perdonami.


LUI, è il mio obiettivo principale, al momento...


----------



## lolapal (18 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Chiaro che ognuno valuta di cosa ha bisogno.
> Mi permetto però di dire la mia esperienza con gli psicofarmaci.
> 
> Mi sono stati estremamente utili, anzi fondamentali, in un periodo in cui non avrei potuto, altrimenti, occuparmi di mia figlia con sufficiente serenità per non causarle danni.
> ...


:up: Quoto in pieno! Infatti, io li ho smessi un mese prima di quando aveva detto la dottoressa...


----------



## lolapal (18 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Lolapal a vederti con quell'avatar, fai passare ogni sano pensiero.
> 
> perdonami.


... e comunque pure il tuo non è che invoglia molto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> ... e comunque pure il tuo non è che invoglia molto...


Stai scherzando, vero?
cioè... quella è roba da intenditori.
Mica una roba banale... il tipico cascamorto, lo stereotipo... il maestro di tennis, il bagnino... ops
(lola, mica ti offendi, eh? sdrammatizzare per prima cosa)


----------



## gas (18 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> ... e comunque pure il tuo non è che invoglia molto...


ha ragione "LUI"


----------



## ipazia (18 Settembre 2013)

ciao:smile:

ho pensato a quella cosa che hai scritto sul non voler far male, sul voler proteggere lei da te...mi ha colpito, e mi tocca sotto diversi punti di vista, quindi se posso chiederti 

perché la vuoi proteggere, da cosa? 

sono curiosa, davvero, anche il compagno lo ripete, e anche lui assieme ci mette "con quel che ho fatto"..ma fatico a capire questa cosa.

Col compagno abbiamo vissuto brutti momenti, e oggettivamente guardando i fatti la responsabilità era sua, o meglio io ero lì vicina a lui mentre lui raccoglieva le conseguenze di tutta una serie di sue scelte nel passato e se ne assumeva la responsabilità.

Ma io avevo scelto di stare lì, e non per altruismo eh, ero dove volevo essere e vivevo cose che, è vero, conseguivano da lui, ma mi portavano in un qualche modo a me stessa..(anche se poi mi sono persa per strada o forse sono solo rimasta chiusa dentro, ma è un'altra storia). 

E avevo scelto non per amore, ma perché in lui avevo visto cose che sentivo utili anche per me.

Quindi non avevo bisogno di protezione, io c'ero e tutta intera e volevo partecipare.

Quindi, capisco che tu la voglia proteggere dal fatto del tradimento (e in un qualche modo lo condivido anche, anche se per motivi credo diversi dai tuoi), ma non capisco perché tu la voglia proteggere da te, che sei ben di più di un tradimento e dei tuoi errori.


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Settembre 2013)

Ciao, credo tu ti riferisca a una delle prime cose che ho scritto. All'inizio credevo di doverla proteggere soprattutto dalla mia oscurità, da quella parte di me che ai miei occhi ora non mi rende una persona a posto. Perchè quello che mi fa paura, che non mi lascia pace, è il timore che pure riuscendo (io) ad accettare di poter essere cambiato e lavorando soltanto su questo, il mio passato torni a farmi (e quindi a farci) visita. E ho paura che a quel punto io non le sembrerò più il suo riparo, ma un'estraneo, un falso custode che si rivela un carceriere. Credo che darle una delusione così profonda sia l'equivalente di uccidere una parte di lei.

Ma negli ultimi messaggi non intendevo questo: intendevo proteggere la sua sensibilità, che so essere simile e vicina alla mia. Non voglio dire che credo che lei sia una persona debole ed incapace di bastarsi o di affrontare il mondo. Ma conosco la sua emotività, e soprattutto conosco il suo amore. So che al suo benessere ha lavorato molto, ed è un lavoro tuttora in corso. So che le sono di conforto, nella sua crescita. Lei mi ha scelto esplicitamente come suo sostegno nel suo percorso. Ed io voglio esserle accanto, e non doverla abbandonare. Perchè una scelta sbagliata, ora, sarebbe l'equivalente di un abbandono.

Non so se questa è la risposta alla tua domanda. A me comunque sembra interessante quello che scrivi tu, quando dici che nel momento peggiore hai *voluto *esserci, perchè la cosa ti riguardava, e ti interessava. Avevi già deciso qualcosa sul vostro futuro, in quel momento?


----------



## ipazia (18 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> ...
> Non voglio. Non voglio farle del male più di quanto non abbia già fatto. Sono disposto a tutto, per evitarlo. E intendo proprio tutto.
> ...





giorgiocan ha detto:


> ...
> Leggendo i giornali, lo schifo ed il male della nostra bella società, mi rendo conto che è da quello che voglio prendere le distanze, e per quanto possibile, senza cadere nel romanzesco, proteggere lei. Vorrei offrirle una vita sana, e non ultimo, vorrei vivere una vita sana anch'io. Sono stufo di quel che sono stato in passato, sto cominciando a capire da dove siano nati alcuni aspetti del mio mal di vivere, ma ancor di più sta diventando lampante che non è così che voglio continuare. E chiaramente anche in quest'ottica sento tanto bisogno di sincerità (non è solo l'alleggerimento che cerco, anche di questo ormai sono sicuro), di offrirmi a lei come persona nuova. Ma so che potrebbe non essere la via adatta.
> ...


ciao:smile:
mi riferivo a questi due passaggi, mi hanno fatto riflettere perchè come ti ho scritto mi richiamano molto il compagno. Ed è qualcosa che non capisco.

Una parte di non comprensione è un problema mio, e cioè che pur volendo lasciarmi proteggere e, pur desiderandolo, raramente lascio ad altri lo spazio per farlo. di conseguenza quando sento che qualcuno prova a proteggermi mi offendo quasi, come se quell'offerta, per quanto mi commuova, possa in un qualche modo mettere a rischio il mio essere IO. 
Ma ripeto, questa parte è un problema..che sto provando ad allentare..

L'altra però riguarda proprio il significato di "protezione": cioè, io scelgo, e decido di stare o di andare. 
Possiamo contrattare le condizioni, possiamo chiederci aiuto reciprocamente, ma se resto è perché mi assumo la responsabilità di restare, e questo a mio parere significa prendere anche le bastonate, se ce ne sono. 

E scambiarsi aiuto e sostegno è diverso da proteggere. Secondo me.
Scambiarsi aiuto e sostegno per come la vedo è l'opposto del proteggere: nel primo caso siamo alla pari e si scambia a momenti alterni, il secondo caso mi pare che implichi il fatto che uno dei due è in posizione di debolezza costante rispetto all'altro...

Non so se riesco a spiegare cosa intendo: io parto dal presupposto che incontrare l'altro è fonte di gioia, ma il rovescio della gioia è il dolore, quindi quando scelgo metto in preventivo entrambi. e se metto in preventivo il dolore è perchè so che, per quanto possa fare male, non mi abbatte. 

Per me sostegno non è semplificare la vita dell'altro, ma fargli compagnia anche quando se la complica

Poi, boh...scusami, sono solo miei pensieri che le tue parole mi hanno fatto partire...non credo che qualcuno mi possa dare gioia e sicurezza, o sono dentro di me o quel qualcuno si può tagliare le vene a zig zag che poco cambia:mrgreen:

Rispetto alla tua domanda: no, niente futuro nella mia testa (anche perché in quel momento lo spazio per il futuro non c'era, c'era a malapena lo spazio per un presente zoppicante). 

Ho voluto restare perché sentivo che avrei tollerato il dolore che ne sarebbe derivato. Perché sentivo che quel dolore sarebbe stato fonte di apprendimento e mi avrebbe permesso di elaborare il mio.

Non che non ci fosse gioia, eh, ma la mia variabile era la tolleranza del dolore che da quella gioia sarebbe potuto derivare.

Ho scelto di restare perché sentivo che dentro di lui c'erano parti di me che avrei voluto ri-conoscere. nonostante tutto con lui mi sentivo "a casa", nel senso che senza bisogno di spiegazioni lui aveva colto parti di me che io tenevo via...è stata semplicemente una forma di egoismo, forse anche un voler provare a ri-dare valore a parti di me che non volevo e che mi spaventavano attraverso lui. L'ho fatto per me, non per lui. E lo rifarei, sempre e solo per ME.

Io faccio per me, Giorgio..ho voluto rimanere per me. E questo è quello che condivido...alcune parti di me restano però SOLO MIE, e non le condivido..sono MIE e di nessun altro.


----------



## lolapal (18 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stai scherzando, vero?
> cioè... quella è roba da intenditori.
> Mica una roba banale... il tipico cascamorto, lo stereotipo... il maestro di tennis, il bagnino... ops
> (lola, mica ti offendi, eh? sdrammatizzare per prima cosa)



...è per via dei troppi peli...


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Settembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'altra però riguarda proprio il significato di "protezione": cioè, io scelgo, e decido di stare o di andare.
> Possiamo contrattare le condizioni, possiamo chiederci aiuto reciprocamente, ma se resto è perché mi assumo la responsabilità di restare, e questo a mio parere significa prendere anche le bastonate, se ce ne sono.
> 
> E scambiarsi aiuto e sostegno è diverso da proteggere. Secondo me.
> ...


Mi è piaciuta la tua spiegazione, e la tua franchezza. Io non vedo una distanza siderale tra il sostenersi e il proteggersi. Sostenersi implica credere l'uno nell'altro, oltre a riconoscersi, a vederci qualcosa di importante, nell'altro. Proteggersi invece richiede di essere a disposizione reciproca - certo, anche egoisticamente - nella consapevolezza che siamo umani e non macchine. Non significa automaticamente che la posizione di debolezza sia di uno soltanto. Vero, ci possono essere differenze caratteriali tali da far pendere la bilancia più da una parte che dall'altra, ma io voglio proteggere lei perchè lei, magari senza far nulla di particolare, fa sentire protetto me. Non è una dichiarazione di forza o debolezza, è la consapevolezza che insieme siamo vivi, siamo forti, siamo una vita che vale la pena di vivere. Per farti capire: in coppia mi sento d'essere io a proteggere lei, da solo - in questo momento - rischio di infilarmi in un buco per non uscirne più per paura dei fantasmi: è LEI che mi dà la forza per proteggerla, e quindi per proteggersi. Ma posso farlo soltanto se godo della sua fiducia, che io ho tradito. E' così, che le ho fatto del male. Perchè se e quando lo saprà, non so se potrò essere ancora il suo appiglio, nel bisogno.
Quando tu parli di egoismo, o di qualcosa nella tua relazione che è solo tuo, ti capisco perfettamente. Ma come dici anche tu, quella sei tu in quel momento del tuo percorso, in cui non sei da sola. Magari il tuo carattere è ben delineato, sei una persona con molta fiducia in sè e ben attrezzata psicologicamente, ma come vedi anche tu, è in coppia che risiedono alcune parti della tua contemporaneità, di ciò che chiami "sentirsi a casa". Che poi non si possa, voglia, o debba condividere tutto di sè, siamo perfettamente d'accordo, altrimenti si vivrebbe probabilmente in una pubblicità.
Da questo punto di vista, la mia compagna ed io abbiamo una buona indipendenza "intellettuale", ognuno sta lavorando come può alla propria carriera ed ha i propri svaghi, non abbiamo paura di occuparci da soli di noi stessi. Questo continueremmo a farlo in qualsiasi caso. Ma la visione d'insieme implica entrambi, per essere completa. Senza la percezione di essere in debito o in credito, è semplicemente lo scopo e l'effetto di stare insieme, io credo.
Comunque sottoscrivo quello che dici, io voglio salvare questo amore anche, ovviamente, per me. Per sopravvivere, per non perdere la bellezza di quello che ho, anche se l'abbiamo conquistato in due. Perchè con lei la MIA vita mi piace, mi ci ritrovo.
Mi sembri una persona forte, auguro a me e alla mia compagna di esserlo altrettanto. Non so a che punto sia la tua storia ma ti auguro ogni fortuna, e di stare bene, e di trovare la tua pace dentro.


----------



## ipazia (19 Settembre 2013)

Grazie per gli auguri Giorgio..vedremo come andrà...non lo so bene neanche io a che punto sono..ma mi sono calmata, e ricordata che quando sarà il momento lo capirò. Per ora vivo.:mrgreen:

Ho capito adesso, quello che intendi...credo che la cosa che mi impedisce di comprendere fino in fondo riguarda il senso dello stare insieme...

io penso che stare in relazione non significhi sovrapporre/incrociare le proprie strade concedendosi pause di indipendenza ma, al contrario, che significhi che ognuno percorrere in modo indipendente la propria strada, condividendo spazi comuni di bivacco...raccontandosi ognuno il proprio percorso e verificando di volta in volta se al bivacco successivo ci si incontrerà ancora o no, accettando che l'incontro potrebbe saltare per x variabili.

E in quest'indipendenza noi abbiamo deciso di inserire anche un'indipendenza di tipo fisico. 
Fra le cose che sono MIE (e fra le SUE) ci sono anche i rispettivi corpi e l'utilizzo che decidiamo di farne. 
Ovviamente con le attenzioni e le tutele del caso, se è il caso

L'unica promessa è che se e quando l'incontro salterà, ognuno farà la fatica di comprendere le motivazioni proprie e dell'altro, ognuno farà la fatica di ascoltare senza cercare risposte per consolare il proprio ego ferito. Ognuno farà la fatica di accettare che l'allontanamento non è un fallimento ma un cambiamento.

Per me, per noi, il tradimento è altro dall'utilizzo del corpo con qualcuno che non è nella coppia. 

Tradimento è rinunciare alla cura di se stessi per esempio, è nascondere a se stessi bisogni e necessità, tradimento è dedicarsi alla felicità dell'altro senza prima essersi curati della propria. 

Ecco perchè se penso a te, faccio fatica a comprendere il concetto di protezione e come un evento del passato, che ha ferito solo te stesso per ora, possa trovare soluzione in e con lei. Ovvio, è un problema mio questo eh

e sempre e solo a mio parere...

La lei "reale" non è ancora ferita, e tu ancora godi della sua fiducia. 
Quella che è ferita è la lei che dimora in te, l'immagine che hai dentro, ed è di questa che hai perso fiducia. Ma dentro di te ci sei solo tu.

Ecco perchè dicevo che forse il concentrarti sul tuo tradimento A LEI, può essere una fuga dall'affrontare altro, un tradimento A TE, alle tue convinzioni su di te e alle tue attese su di te, per esempio. 

Credo che in realtà tu abbia tradito l'idea che avevi di te, il ruolo che ti eri dato come identità nella coppia...e non è lei a doverti perdonare, sei tu che non riesci a perdonarti, o meglio ad accettare che in un determinato momento per determinate condizioni non sei stato all'altezza di quello che ti chiedevi di essere. 

Penso che se "lei ti perdonasse"...non servirebbe a nulla, o forse sarebbe un sollievo temporaneo, perché in fondo, credo eh, quello che vorresti è che quella "macchia" venisse "smacchiata", cancellata. 

Ma non si può. Certi eventi restano indelebili dentro di noi. Si possono accettare, o rimuovere (ma io non credo sia sana quest'ultima soluzione). Sono cicatrici. 
L'unica scelta è fra accettare e trasformarle in risorsa, o continuare a "grattare" provando a cancellare...riuscendo solo a farsi male. E coinvolgendo anche altri in questo "grattamento". 

Qui io intendo la protezione. Non ti scarico addosso i miei grattamenti, semmai preferisco darti il processo di trasformazione e le risorse che ne escono. I grattamenti me li tengo, sono una mia responsabilità.

e questa scelta la puoi fare solo tu. da solo. lei arriverà poi. non potrà mai scegliere al posto tuo.

cosa le vuoi dare? "grattamenti" finalizzati ad una assoluzione fittizia o risorse da condividere nei vostri spazi?


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Settembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> io penso che stare in relazione non significhi sovrapporre/incrociare le proprie strade concedendosi pause di indipendenza ma, al contrario, che significhi che ognuno percorrere in modo indipendente la propria strada, condividendo spazi comuni di bivacco...raccontandosi ognuno il proprio percorso e verificando di volta in volta se al bivacco successivo ci si incontrerà ancora o no, accettando che l'incontro potrebbe saltare per x variabili.
> 
> L'unica promessa è che se e quando l'incontro salterà, ognuno farà la fatica di comprendere le motivazioni proprie e dell'altro, ognuno farà la fatica di ascoltare senza cercare risposte per consolare il proprio ego ferito. Ognuno farà la fatica di accettare che l'allontanamento non è un fallimento ma un cambiamento.
> 
> ...


Quante cose interessanti che hai scritto! Una prima considerazione: ho avuto (e condivido) un'educazione molto tradizionale sulla sessualità e sulla coppia. Ho ben incastrata in testa un'idea probabilmente ancora romantica, dello stare assieme (più ancora che dell'amore in sè, che invece mi appare molto meno definibile e circoscrivibile). Credo fermamente nella libertà individuale, in qualsiasi tipo di relazione, ma credo anche alla coppia come strumento, come risorsa. E credo che le decisioni importanti, quelle che - volenti o nolenti - sconfinano dall'individuo per i loro risvolti psicologici e non, vadano in linea di massima prese in due.

Detto questo, hai ragione su tutta la linea. Al momento il problema, con relative paranoie e loop, è solo nella mia testa, non ha ancora toccato lei, non l'ha ferita, non le ha tolto niente (per quanto lei si accorga che non sono al massimo, e come dici anche tu, non in quanto le faccio mancare qualcosa, ma perchè qualcosa manca evidentemente a me).

E' vero, io ho tradito prima di tutto me stesso. Anzi, considerato che lei ora è una persona diversa rispetto a 7 anni fa, mi viene quasi da pensare di aver tradito molto di più me stesso, arrogandomi il potere di giudicare la vita di entrambi.

Ora, c'è una grossa falla, nell'educazione che ho avuto: il perdono di sè. O meglio, c'è una grossa ipocrisia, sotto. Perchè finchè da perdonare tutto sommato c'è poco, è più facile far finta di niente, piuttosto di affrontare un percorso di vera comprensione. Ma quando, per improvvisa rivelazione, o per senso di colpa, la vita presenta il conto, non c'è una soluzione pronta. Nessuno mi ha insegnato come si fa, a perdonarsi davvero. E finora, dopotutto, credo di averci provato, se in qualche modo ero riuscito a rimuovere l'accaduto. Ma evidentemente, bastava soltanto che un evento innescasse la reazione che credevo di aver congelato per sempre. Chissà, magari avrebbe potuto accadere 5 anni fa, come fra 50 anni.

Ad ogni modo, il tuo pensiero mi è chiaro. Razionalmente sto cercando di farlo mio. Sto cercando di trovare il modo di tenermele, le mie responsabilità. Anche se mi è stato inculcato un insegnamento diverso. E' evidente, la mia confusione? Io immagino di sì. Come è evidente che ho bisogno di aiuto per metabolizzare questa "macchia", che ora sembra gigantesca rispetto a tutte le altre, che ho affrontato il più delle volte aspettando di dimenticarmene e basta. E come mi piace pensare che l'aiuto dovrei cercarlo in lei. Vedi, non è tanto il perdono che cerco in lei, perchè tanto - hai ragione - io non credo riuscirei mai a perdonarmi completamente. In lei cerco l'aiuto necessario ad accettarmi. Ma ho paura che finchè terrò dentro questo disastro, perchè nella mia testa è quello che sto vivendo, non le darei mai gli strumenti per darmelo, il suo aiuto. La prima volta che ho cercato di mettere a punto la mia storia, quando ero convinto di voler confessare e basta, mi è sembrato che l'unico modo per parlargliene fosse quello di farle sapere che IO ho bisogno di aiuto. Del suo aiuto per affrontare questa cosa. Poi mi avete fatto capire che forse non sono pronto, a chiedere a lei questo tipo di aiuto. O che prima posso chiedere aiuto a qualcun altro per affrontare lei in una fase successiva. A questo si ricollegava anche la mia ultima ipotesi di condividere con lei il fatto che comunque qualcosa non va, e vorrei rivolgermi a qualcuno perchè mi aiutasse.

E ripeto un'altra cosa che probabilmente è andata persa troppi interventi indietro: ho una speranza, probabilmente illusione, che chiedendole di aiutarmi a sostenere questo peso saremmo costretti a mettere mano assieme anche a tutto il resto. A cose che finora abbiamo tralasciato in quanto non urgenti. Che affrontare un trauma possa essere l'occasione per risolverne anche altri.

Nella mia confusione, ora, quel che rende tutto disperato è la fretta, ovviamente dettata dal panico, dall'ansia e dalla paranoia. E so che è una delle cose peggiori, quando ciò che mi servirebbe è la lucidità di osservare questi eventi con oggettività. Aggiungo che forse, se fossi da solo, pur magari mettendoci molto, ma molto tempo, arriverei a capacitarmi di me. Ma prima dovrei accettare la mia caduta, lasciarmi andare fino a sbattere la faccia a terra, per capire che tutto questo è reale, che io sono ancora vivo, e posso risollevarmi e ricominciare ad andare avanti. Adesso invece, è tutto intrecciato, ogni filo ne tira altri, e io mi addormento sapendo che il giorno dopo mi sveglierò pensando a come cercare di risolvere questo disastro. E mi sveglio sapendo che nutrirmi, lavorare, occuparmi di lei e delle cose di ogni giorno sarà uno sforzo immane, perchè nel frattempo dovrò staccare la testa, o la paura mi immobilizzerà. Fortunatamente ho delle brevi parentesi di lucidità, dei piccoli momenti di pace, che mi permettono di sperare di trovare una soluzione. Che mi danno motivo di credere che posso ancora cercare di lavorarci sopra, di arrivare da qualche parte. Diversamente, avrei già confessato o sarei in ospedale. Sto valutando di parlare con lei stasera, del fatto che ho bisogno di una terapia (per molteplici ragioni, non accennando direttamente a questo motivo scatentante), di farle capire che in questo periodo sto male, ma che sono vivo, che sono ancora in me, che ci sono ancora per lei. Da solo non ce la faccio, niente da fare, l'altalena mi dà le vertigini, e alla lunga cadrò rischiando di portarmi dietro tutto. Concludendo: condivido il tuo pensiero, che è quello di molti qui; cercherò con ogni strumento di indagare se posso farmene una ragione, se può diventare mio. Cercherò l'aiuto necessario a capire, a provare ad accettare. Cercherò nel frattempo di non allontanarmi da lei, nè con la testa nè con il cuore. Quello che devo ritrovare è proprio il modo di trasformare il debito che ho con me stesso in risorsa da spendere per noi, come sono riuscito a fare in questi anni, prima che cominciasse questo delirio.

Ti ringrazio per le parole sincere, e scusa(te) la pedanteria e le ripetizioni. Viene e va.


----------



## ipazia (19 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quante cose interessanti che hai scritto! Una prima considerazione: ho avuto (e condivido) un'educazione molto tradizionale sulla sessualità e sulla coppia. Ho ben incastrata in testa un'idea probabilmente ancora romantica, dello stare assieme (più ancora che dell'amore in sè, che invece mi appare molto meno definibile e circoscrivibile). Credo fermamente nella libertà individuale, in qualsiasi tipo di relazione, ma credo anche alla coppia come strumento, come risorsa. E credo che le decisioni importanti, quelle che - volenti o nolenti - sconfinano dall'individuo per i loro risvolti psicologici e non, vadano in linea di massima prese in due.
> 
> Detto questo, hai ragione su tutta la linea. Al momento il problema, con relative paranoie e loop, è solo nella mia testa, non ha ancora toccato lei, non l'ha ferita, non le ha tolto niente (per quanto lei si accorga che non sono al massimo, e come dici anche tu, non in quanto le faccio mancare qualcosa, ma perchè qualcosa manca evidentemente a me).
> 
> ...


Fa bene anche a me scrivere


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2013)

*Giorgiocan Ipazia*

Leggervi è un piacere e un impegno.
Però (limite mio) non vedo tutta questa profondità nello scopare con un'altra persone e neppure chissà quale occasione per conoscersi nel profondo.
Io non vorrei stare con una persona che potesse considerare altri da usare per (non ho capito cosa, vedi sopra). Perché tutto il discorso di Ipazia vale se altre esperienze restano marginali rispetto al rapporto principale.
Ma che cosa può aggiungere una scopata con una persona marginale al rapporto profondo?


----------



## ipazia (19 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggervi è un piacere e un impegno.
> Però (limite mio) non vedo tutta questa profondità nello scopare con un'altra persone e neppure chissà quale occasione per conoscersi nel profondo.
> Io non vorrei stare con una persona che potesse considerare altri da usare per (non ho capito cosa, vedi sopra). Perché tutto il discorso di Ipazia vale se altre esperienze restano marginali rispetto al rapporto principale.
> *Ma che cosa può aggiungere una scopata con una persona marginale al rapporto profondo?*



:mrgreen:

Niente...o meglio, niente di più e niente di meno di quello che possono aggiungere altre relazioni interpersonali che non comprendono lo scopare...per me.

L'importante è effettivamente dargli l'importanza che ha, nè più nè meno:smile:

Poi ecco..per quanto mi riguarda, nel mio modo di sentire, l'altra esperienza non è marginale, è estranea, al rapporto con il compagno e riguarda me e solo me e come ogni relazione che intraprendo, anche non sessuale, qualcosa mi ha dato e mi piace riconoscerlo. 
Se no che senso avrebbe avuto? 

..ma mi pare che il fulcro del discorso non fosse questo...quanto invece che Giorgio sia in difficoltà, con ansia et varie ed eventuali, e che stia cercando di individuarne le cause, ponendosi il problema che la principale sia o non sia il tradimento di 7 anni fa. Valutando se e cosa condividere con la compagna.

se non è così, ho scritto senza averci capito una mazza:mrgreenpuò essere, neh)


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> Niente...o meglio, niente di più e niente di meno di quello che possono aggiungere altre relazioni interpersonali che non comprendono lo scopare...per me.
> 
> ...


Il fulcro è quello.
Cercavo di capire.
Ma continuo a non capire.
Se è così marginale, se è così certo che resti estraneo al rapporto vero, se è equiparabile a una conversazione durante l'aperitivo non ne vedo la necessità.
Cosa si capisce con una scopata così poco rilevante?


----------



## ipazia (19 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fulcro è quello.
> Bene...mi avevi fatto venire il dubbio
> 
> Cercavo di capire.
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


>


Temo che non capirò mai.
Dobbiamo essere irrimediabilmente diverse.


----------



## ipazia (19 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Temo che non capirò mai.
> Dobbiamo essere irrimediabilmente diverse.


Temo anche io che non capirò mai fino in fondo tutta una serie di promesse o l'esclusività del corpo...o meglio, capisco in via teorica, ma non comprendo...e anzi, mi scatta dentro una diffidenza che neanche ti immagini, davvero.

Riesco però a gioire delle gioie di chi ci sta dentro

Credo anche io che siamo diverse, mai incontrato fra l'altro qualcuno di perfettamente uguale:smile:..ma è quello il bello, no? 
E' la diversità che ci mette a confronto con noi stessi...a volte si resta dove si è, a volte si variano le posizioni e le prospettive...penso sia bello incontrarsi, comunque e in qualunque modo sia tollerabile per ognuno dei coinvolti:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Temo anche io che non capirò mai fino in fondo tutta una serie di promesse o l'esclusività del corpo...o meglio, capisco in via teorica, ma non comprendo...e anzi, mi scatta dentro una diffidenza che neanche ti immagini, davvero.
> 
> Riesco però a gioire delle gioie di chi ci sta dentro
> 
> ...


Io avrei voluto trovare tentazioni alle quali resistere :mrgreen:. Principalmente mi manca chi mi faccia venir voglia di conoscere biblicamente e pure in altro modo :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io avrei voluto trovare tentazioni alle quali resistere :mrgreen:. Principalmente mi manca chi mi faccia venir voglia di conoscere biblicamente e pure in altro modo :rotfl:


Ma è che la tiri troppo no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E allora dopo la se slarga
e non stringe più...

Ecco perchè chi troppo vuole nulla stringe...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (19 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Io avrei voluto trovare tentazioni alle quali resistere* :mrgreen:. Principalmente mi manca chi mi faccia venir voglia di conoscere biblicamente e pure in altro modo :rotfl:



Stoica :mrgreen:

Un giorno ti presto gli occhiali con cui guardo il mondo...ti potresti divertire un sacco...poi però me li ridai eh:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Stoica :mrgreen:
> 
> Un giorno ti presto gli occhiali con cui guardo il mondo...ti potresti divertire un sacco...poi però me li ridai eh:rotfl:


E pensa se potessi vedere il mondo con i miei di occhi...
Ti ritroveresti da ipazia...a impazzita....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (19 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è che la tiri troppo no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> *E allora dopo la se slarga
> e non stringe più...
> 
> Ecco perchè chi troppo vuole nulla stringe...*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sai che hai mai osservato?
Le persone che guardano sempre cosa devono avere gli altri da offrire per essere benvolute...in genere non hanno loro niente da offrire...

Chi invece di pensare a come devono essere gli altri...pensa a cosa ha lui o lei da offrire coltiva sè stesso no?

Come facciamo poi a valutare le cose degli altri?
mica siamo loro no?

Esempio una mi dice sei un nano...io le rispondo no è tu che sei na pertica no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Stoica :mrgreen:
> 
> Un giorno ti presto gli occhiali con cui guardo il mondo...ti potresti divertire un sacco...poi però me li ridai eh:rotfl:


Sarei stoica se avessi resistito. Non  ho trovato granché a cui resistere  :unhappy:. Se gli occhiali aiutano, fammi un prestito :up::mexican:


----------



## ipazia (19 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarei stoica se avessi resistito. Non  ho trovato granché a cui resistere  :unhappy:. Se gli occhiali aiutano, fammi un prestito :up::mexican:


Guarda..già il pensiero mi sembra stoico:mrgreen:
..sarà che, alla Wilde, posso dire solo di saper resistere a tutto, tranne che alle tentazioni..:mexican:


..occhiali in arrivo..:carneval::carneval:






credici però eh..


----------



## ipazia (19 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che hai mai osservato?
> Le persone che guardano sempre cosa devono avere gli altri da offrire per essere benvolute...in genere non hanno loro niente da offrire...
> 
> Chi invece di pensare a come devono essere gli altri...pensa a cosa ha lui o lei da offrire coltiva sè stesso no?
> ...


vero:up:


che poi sai che fatica?... 

...tutto un lavoro di interpretazione per scoprire che non si è capito una mazza, o quasi..e che quello che si credeva l'altro, era in realtà un io mascherato e imbroglione:carneval:


----------



## Leda (19 Settembre 2013)

> *Originariamente Scritto da ipazia *
> 
> *Ci sono eventi che semplicemente non possono essere perdonati.
> Non c'è altra via che prenderli per quello che sono e assumersi le conseguenze che portano.
> ...


Questo me lo incornicio...

:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Settembre 2013)

[video=youtube;TmSCEpOIzOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmSCEpOIzOo[/video]

Non ho letto nulla, ma mi pareva appropriata.


----------



## tenebroso67 (19 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è che la tiri troppo no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> E allora dopo la se slarga
> e non stringe più...
> 
> Ecco perchè chi troppo vuole nulla stringe...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Buona questa !!


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Settembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Ci sono eventi che semplicemente non possono essere perdonati.
> Non c'è altra via che prenderli per quello che sono e assumersi le conseguenze che portano.
> Non c'è via alternativa. *


In questo momento sono calmo. Capisco quello che scrivi. In questo momento, lo accetto.



> E non per discolparsi, ma per "riparare" con azioni concrete e rivolte al futuro, per se stessi e poi anche per gli altri.


In questo riesco a spendere qualche buona parola per me. Cosa rara, ma posso dire di avere sempre cercato di fare il mio dovere, accanto a lei. Coi miei limiti, ovvero coi miei difetti.



> Accettare è smettere di combattere.


Quanto coraggio, ci vuole. Probabilmente, fino all'inizio di tutto questo casino, fino quindi al riaffiorare dei ricordi, più che coraggio la mia è stata incoscienza. Come quella di un adolescente che cammina sui cornicioni senza avere *davvero *paura di cadere. Ora, invece, devo trovare proprio il coraggio. E devo decidere che cos'è, il coraggio.

Tu dici che accettarsi è un compito esclusivamente proprio, che nessuno in questo ci può aiutare. La cosa ha senso, ma qui si torna al significato che ognuno dà al vivere in coppia. Io so, che quando sono a pezzi, una sua parola ha un valore enorme. Perchè lei è anche il mio specchio. Io ci credo davvero, e forse sbaglio, alla possibilità che lei possa aiutarmi a salvare me stesso. Mi viene da pensare che se sapesse come sto davvero, farebbe quanto in suo potere, per aiutarmi. Quante volte mi ha incoraggiato a riconoscere il mio valore, le mie capacità. Quante volte mi ha ispirato, e incoraggiato a credere in me. Certo, il lavoro principale è un fatto personale, non si può prescindere dal proprio stato, dal proprio atteggiamento. Ma esserci per l'altro è il significato principale di stare assieme, per come la vedo io.
Se non fosse per il dolore che le darei, sarei corso immediatamente tra le sue braccia. E non perchè sono una femminuccia (e magari lo sono, eh), ma perchè il suo abbraccio mi dà pace. Vedi, io so che lei è l'unica persona che potrebbe davvero aiutarmi ad accettarmi. Finora ho scelto di non chiederle questo perchè mi sembrerebbe di torturarla, ed è ovvio che anche voi concordiate su questo perchè credo sia oggettivo. Ma è per questo che in me è ancora residua l'idea di una confessione: perchè se devo morire, è il suo abbraccio il posto in cui vorrei farlo. E so che anche per lei sarebbe lo stesso. Soltanto, in questo caso l'assassino sarei io.

Ipazia, scusami se ti faccio una domanda che non c'entra un tubo, e alla quale sei liberissima di non rispondere. Te la faccio solo perchè sono incuriosito dalla tua sensibilità e dalla tua visione del mondo: quanti anni hai?


----------



## ipazia (20 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> In questo momento sono calmo. Capisco quello che scrivi. In questo momento, lo accetto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Appunto:smile:







..certo, il supporto è importante, ma è come camminare in salita: l'altro può incoraggiarti, aspettarti e cazziarti anche...ma non può camminare al tuo posto e non può riposare al tuo posto, non può trovare il passo al posto tuo, perchè ognuno ha il suo e non sono intercambiabili. 

L'altro, a mio parere, può fare compagnia, nel senso più ampio del termine.

In questi termini intendo solo. 

L'esperienza mi ha però insegnato che se la spinta motivazionale è esterna, e resta tale fino alla fine del percorso senza che la si trasformi in interna...si corre il rischio molto concreto di crollare appena lo stimolo esterno viene meno. 

E lì il crollo è devastante. 
Perché non è più un semplice crollo, ma una potenza del crollo stesso.

Poi ogni individuo è un mondo...e ricette non ce n'è...per fortuna


----------



## JON (7 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Hai tracciato un profilo sensato, mi ci ritrovo. Cosa mi spaventa? Scegliere. Ho paura che qualsiasi cosa io scelga ora (o domani, o la settimana prossima e così via) si riveli la scelta sbagliata. Ho paura che tutto possa crollare comunque come un castello di carte. La paura genera paura, sono certo che lo sai bene. E io adesso ne sono accecato.
> Ho paura perchè avere un tale segreto con lei mi sembra non possa durare per sempre, per un motivo o per l'altro. Ho paura perchè se per miracolo il destino avesse ancora un'occasione da regalarmi, operando adesso la scelta sbagliata la perderei per sempre.


Dopo che Nate ti ha chiesto il link, mi sono ricordato che avevo partecipato a questa tua discussione e ho visto questa risposta.

E' come se tu ti sia convinto del fatto che in base alle tue azioni si possano verificare eventi distruttivi di un contesto che ritieni sereno e gratificante. Mi pare tu abbia delegato lei di una gravosa responsabilità, ovvero quella per cui la sua approvazione siano fondamentali per la tua autostima.

Se è la favola quella che vuoi salvaguardare allora devi alleggerire lei di questo peso e te di questo assurdo bisogno di conferme. Dato che le favole non esistono devi accettare che la perfezione non esiste ed accettare te stesso anche.

Devi farlo per te, a te sta trovare il modo per ritenerti valido. L'evento tradimento devi sotterrarlo, perchè se vai in fondo il suo scopo era teso alla distruzione del vostro rapporto in quanto in qualche modo volevi sfuggirvi.

In altre parole, mentre pensi di fare il contrario, in realtà rischi di ledere definitivamente la stima della tua donna nei tuoi confronti. Allora si che avrai perso una buona occasione riservata dal destino.

Inizia a pensare che il destino non è scritto, lo stai scrivendo tu. Scegli quello che ti pare, ma allo stesso tempo devi avere la consapevolezza che il risultato del tuo destino sarà dipendente dalle tue azioni.

Sei degno di stima, smettila di affossarti. Lascia che lei veda il tuo lato migliore, lascia che lei ti trovi sufficientemente forte per affrontare il futuro.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Ottobre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> In altre parole, mentre pensi di fare il contrario, in realtà rischi di ledere definitivamente la stima della tua donna nei tuoi confronti. Allora si che avrai perso una buona occasione riservata dal destino.
> 
> Inizia a pensare che il destino non è scritto, lo stai scrivendo tu. Scegli quello che ti pare, ma allo stesso tempo devi avere la consapevolezza che il risultato del tuo destino sarà dipendente dalle tue azioni.


Sì, è tutto qui. Per questo vorrei comunque arrivare a *decidere *quale strada prendere. Ma voglio sia una mia decisione, stavolta, e non un lasciare semplicemente tutto com'è restando nascosto e sperando non succeda nulla. Anche se alla fine decidessi di stare zitto.


----------



## lolapal (7 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> In questo momento sono calmo. Capisco quello che scrivi. In questo momento, lo accetto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Giorgio per me è tutto il contrario: finché ho cercato la conferma di esistere negli altri (prima i miei genitori, poi mio marito) non l'ho mai trovata, perché nessun'altra che me stessa può darmi questa conferma! Ora sto nella fase: non solo esisto, ma me lo merito pure di esistere... ma ci devo lavorare ancora un po' su...

:smile:


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Giorgio per me è tutto il contrario: finché ho cercato la conferma di esistere negli altri (prima i miei genitori, poi mio marito) non l'ho mai trovata, perché nessun'altra che me stessa può darmi questa conferma! Ora sto nella fase: non solo esisto, ma me lo merito pure di esistere... ma ci devo lavorare ancora un po' su...
> 
> :smile:


Io invece è da quando avevo 12 anni che ho costruito la mia vita e la mia immagine in modo molto indipendente. E tutto funzionava, con qualche malinconia ma senza grosse lacune. Quando poi ho incontrato lei, all'inizio si sono scontrate due anime: una, la solita, che fa dell'indipendenza e a volte della solitudine il proprio asso nella manica; l'altra, che non conoscevo, che ha deciso di voler metter radici con lei. Dopo i primi casini iniziali che ormai tutti conoscete, ha prevalso questa nuova faccia di me: perchè ne valeva la pena, perchè era giunto il momento e l'occasione era la migliore mai presentatasi. Ed eccoci qui.

Sono tanto contento per te, lola. Te lo confermo, che te lo meriti. E mi sembri anche una brava persona.


----------



## JON (8 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sì, è tutto qui. Per questo vorrei comunque arrivare a *decidere *quale strada prendere. Ma voglio sia una mia decisione, stavolta, e non un lasciare semplicemente tutto com'è restando nascosto e sperando non succeda nulla. Anche se alla fine decidessi di stare zitto.


Ricordati però anche di non essere troppo drastico con te stesso o chicchessia. Ricordati che la mediazione è la scelta migliore. Non rischiare di farti terra bruciata intorno.


----------



## lolapal (8 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Io invece è da quando avevo 12 anni che ho costruito la mia vita e la mia immagine in modo molto indipendente. E tutto funzionava, con qualche malinconia ma senza grosse lacune. Quando poi ho incontrato lei, all'inizio si sono scontrate due anime: una, la solita, che fa dell'indipendenza e a volte della solitudine il proprio asso nella manica; l'altra, che non conoscevo, che ha deciso di voler metter radici con lei. Dopo i primi casini iniziali che ormai tutti conoscete, ha prevalso questa nuova faccia di me: perchè ne valeva la pena, perchè era giunto il momento e l'occasione era la migliore mai presentatasi. Ed eccoci qui.
> 
> Sono tanto contento per te, lola. Te lo confermo, che te lo meriti. E mi sembri anche una brava persona.


Tu hai scritto: "io so che lei è l'unica persona che potrebbe davvero aiutarmi ad accettarmi".
E' facile crearsi un'immagine di se stessi quando le cose vanno bene, ma quando non siamo sicuri di noi e di quello che stiamo facendo cerchiamo conferme nell'altro, nella persona che amiamo più di tutto e tutti.
Per come ti leggo io, e mi sembra di averlo detto anche all'inizio del tuo 3D, tu hai qualcosa di irrisolto che va al di là della paranoia che tua moglie scopra che sette anni fa l'hai tradita e questo qualcosa lo puoi trovare solo tu (magari con l'aiuto di un esperto) e solo tu puoi sciogliere quel nodo, solo tu sai chi sei veramente...

Ti ringrazio per la stima, che ricambio sinceramente...


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> E' facile crearsi un'immagine di se stessi quando le cose vanno bene, ma quando non siamo sicuri di noi e di quello che stiamo facendo cerchiamo conferme nell'altro, nella persona che amiamo più di tutto e tutti.


Vedi, da quando ho cominciato a scrivere qui - e spesso lo faccio principalmente per me stesso - credo sia cominciato un percorso. Finora è stato per lo più un girare in tondo disorientato dall'ansia e dalla paura, ma qualche piccola cosa la sto imparando, e qualcosa credo stia cambiando nella mia testa.
In un certo modo, sto relazionandomi con la mia vita in maniera differente rispetto a prima, nell'angoscia di questo periodo sto sperimentando dei bassi allucinanti, ma sto anche comprendendo - forse per la prima volta così bene - quali sono le cose davvero importanti.
Il mio disagio per quello che ho fatto non è ancora del tutto chiaro nemmeno a me, e certo conto sull'aiuto della terapia per andare più a fondo. Se non percepissi che tutto quello che ho è appeso a un filo, forse sarei anche contento di ciò che mi sta succedendo: in altri periodi della mia vita non ho mai trovato il coraggio di chiedere aiuto - credo che trovarmi senza altra scelta mi abbia costretto a ritrovarmi umano, una persona come le altre. E' vero, rimane molta oscurità da dissipare, per capire cosa c'è nascosto dentro, ma a prescindere da come finirà tutta questa storia, ho imparato una lezione per il futuro.


----------



## lolapal (8 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Vedi, da quando ho cominciato a scrivere qui - e spesso lo faccio principalmente per me stesso - credo sia cominciato un percorso. Finora è stato per lo più un girare in tondo disorientato dall'ansia e dalla paura, ma qualche piccola cosa la sto imparando, e qualcosa credo stia cambiando nella mia testa.
> In un certo modo, sto relazionandomi con la mia vita in maniera differente rispetto a prima, nell'angoscia di questo periodo sto sperimentando dei bassi allucinanti, ma sto anche comprendendo - forse per la prima volta così bene - quali sono le cose davvero importanti.
> Il mio disagio per quello che ho fatto non è ancora del tutto chiaro nemmeno a me, e certo conto sull'aiuto della terapia per andare più a fondo. Se non percepissi che tutto quello che ho è appeso a un filo, forse sarei anche contento di ciò che mi sta succedendo: in altri periodi della mia vita non ho mai trovato il coraggio di chiedere aiuto - credo che trovarmi senza altra scelta mi abbia costretto a ritrovarmi umano, una persona come le altre. E' vero, rimane molta oscurità da dissipare, per capire cosa c'è nascosto dentro, ma a prescindere da come finirà tutta questa storia, ho imparato una lezione per il futuro.


Bisogna toccare il fondo prima di poter tornare su! E c'è anche chi non riesce e continua a scavare! 
Ma sono convinta che non è il tuo caso, sono convinta che stai già ricominciando a salire...


----------

